# Ein Thread für alle Fragen(Auch die Dummen)



## Havamal (17. September 2008)

So bitte erstellt nicht wegen jeder KLeinigkeit einen eigenen Thread!Sondern stellt sie hier!Das Forum ist mittlerweile ein Sammelbecken der trivialsten Fragen geworden, für die jeweils ein eigener POst gemacht wird!

Haltet das Forum ein bisschen ordentlich!


----------



## rayz (17. September 2008)

Wieso antwortet Ea nie auf meine Stornierungsemails, und wo auf der Seite finde ich wie ich bezahlen muss? Sehe nur meine Rechnung mit Preis und Artikel aber nichts wegen Bezahlung


----------



## Ghuld0n (17. September 2008)

Wieso gibt es Leute die Threads für dumme Fragen erstellen. So werden bestimmt nicht mal die Hälfte der Fragen beantwortet.

WARNING: SuFU ftw Posts INC!


----------



## Havamal (17. September 2008)

@ rayz: 1 keine Ahnung bin nicht EA, wird dir hier auch niemand beantworten können.Die Bezahlungsart steht ganz unten Kreditkarte,Click and Buy,Online Banking,Pay Pal

@Ghuld0n In der Hoffnung das nicht jede Minute ein neuer Thread für eine Frage aufgemacht wird!


----------



## Eisphoenix (17. September 2008)

Wie hoch sind eigentlich die monatlichen Kosten?


----------



## Junkman (17. September 2008)

Kann man irgendwann auch mal aufhören, diese *VERK*CKTEN* AGB's zu akzeptieren?


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. September 2008)

Eisphoenix schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind eigentlich die monatlichen Kosten?


rund 15 euro


 	Kann man irgendwann auch mal aufhören, diese VERK*CKTEN AGB's zu akzeptieren?


morgen bestimmt


----------



## Skullzigg (17. September 2008)

Kann man sich als gruppe bzw schlachtzug für nen bg  anmelden ?


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> Kann man sich als gruppe bzw schlachtzug für nen bg  anmelden ?


so weit ich weiß nur als gruppe... (btw heißt szenario nicht "bg", aber is scho ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
also net als schlachtzug und man kann sich auch einzeln anmelden...


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. September 2008)

/push damit nicht noch mehr dumme fragen threads enstehn


----------



## WoWDokta (17. September 2008)

mla ne frage kann man nach erscheinung des spiels es mit ner kostenlosen test version testen?


----------



## Bulk (17. September 2008)

noch nicht, es wird denke ich mal "Gästepässe" oder kostenlose Trial Zeiten geben .... irgendwann


----------



## Havamal (17. September 2008)

Die Agbs sind eine Schutzmasnahme!Da Mythic einmal von einer Goldfarmer Firma verklagt wurde, gehn sie nun auf Nummer sicher und lassen dich sozusagen den Vertrag jedesmal von neuen eingehen,um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen! Hoffe nur es wird einfacher gemacht! 11 Schritte sind einfach zuviel um ins spiel zu gelangen!


> It&#8217;s basically an ongoing contract between Mythic and the players, and helps Mythic cover their butts in case of a lawsuit or for protection against gold-farmers.
> 
> That&#8217;s right &#8212; if you hate gold farming and exploiting in MMOs, the EUALA is one of the key lines of defense against such idiots. In 2002, a group of gold farmers called Blacksnow actually sued Mythic for trying to prevent the farming and selling of in-game property. Let me say this again: Mythic was trying to reduce the number of nimrods gold farming, and the gold farmers in question SUED Mythic because their livelihood was threatened. It&#8217;s a fascinating case, yadda yadda, but Dark Age of Camelot&#8217;s EUALA was a part of Mythic&#8217;s defense, and they&#8217;re not about to give that up just because it takes a few seconds to scroll down a screen.


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Die Agbs sind eine Schutzmasnahme!Da Mythic einmal von einer Goldfarmer Firma verklagt wurde, gehn sie nun auf Nummer sicher und lassen dich sozusagen den Vertrag jedesmal von neuen eingehen,um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen! Hoffe nur es wird einfacher gemacht! 11 Schritte sind einfach zuviel um ins spiel zu gelangen!


ah ok... hmm joa hoffe sie machen da was


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (17. September 2008)

Hallo, wenn grade das Thread für Dumme Frage offen ist werd ich mal gleich welche stellen. 

1. Ist das Maximal LvL  40 ?

2. Ab welches LvL kann man ein Mount reiten?

3. Kann man die Gebühr per Telefonrechnung Zahlen (wie bei Blizzard) wenn nicht gibt es Gamecards?

Mehr fehlt mir grade nicht ein, danke für Hilfereiche Antworten.

Mit freundlichen grüßen

Jury


----------



## Don Philippo (17. September 2008)

Hi alle habe gerade mit einem Kolleg sein war acc problem gelöst er wahr 2 stunden dran dan kammer er on.

Sein problem:

Beim accunt erstehlen muster er seine E-Mail adresse eingeben aber da er sie Z.b. Hans.Hinterseher@ eingab kam immer E mal adresse nicht erkannt oder wirt nicht auf der Seite angezeigt. Habe das prblem dan gegoogelt und fand raus das man die adresse kommplet klein schreiben mus z.B. hans.hinterseher@ dan nimt es die adresse an und man kan weiter fahren.

Hoffe ich konnte jemandem Helfen. Wen schon jemand ein Traed dafür gemacht hat sorry.

Mfg Don Philippo


----------



## Havamal (17. September 2008)

Ja das maximal Lvl ist 40, aber es gibt ja auch noch den rufrang den man durch PVP erhöht!Der Rufrang kann immer nur so hoch sein wie dein aktueller Rang beim lvln!Ab lvl 40 kannst du dann deinen Rufrang noch auf 80 steigern!

Rufrang bringt Ruffähigkeiten, das sind eigene Fähigkeiten die entweder Stats pushen oder Taktiken!Es ist sozusagen ein eigener Talentbaum wo du Rufpunkte investierst! Ausserdem kannst du mit deinem Rufrang PVP Equip freischalten, welches du dann beim Händler in den Burgen kaufen kannst in späteren lvln!Im Tier eins Gebiet stehen die Händler noch in den Camps, da es keine Burgen im T1 gibt

Du kannst per Prepaid Karte, Kredit Karte, oder Konto Einzug bezahlen!

Ab lvl 20 gibs das erste Mount für 15 Gold


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (17. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ja das maximal Lvl ist 40, aber es gibt ja auch noch den rufrang den man durch PVP erhöht!Der Rufrang kann immer nur so hoch sein wie dein aktueller Rang beim lvln!Ab lvl 40 kannst du dann deinen Rufrang noch auf 80 steigern!
> 
> Rufrang bringt Ruffähigkeiten, das sind eigene Fähigkeiten die entweder Stats pushen oder Taktikten!Es ist sozusagen ein eigener Talentbaum wo du Rufpunkte investierst! Ausserdem kannst du mit deinem Rufrang PVP Equip freischalten, welches du dann beim Händler in den Burgen kaufen kannst in späteren lvln!Im Tier eins Gebiet stehen die Händler noch in den Camps, da es keine Burgen im T1 gibt
> 
> ...



Das hört sich richtig gut an. Ich steh auf PvP und in WoW bietet PvP schon lange nix mehr :-(

Das Game wird auf jeden heute Nacht um 0:00 Uhr bei Gamesload gekauft.


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. September 2008)

TheJuryofEvil schrieb:


> Das hört sich richtig gut an. Ich steh auf PvP und in WoW bietet PvP schon lange nix mehr :-(
> 
> Das Game wird auf jeden heute Nacht um 0:00 Uhr bei Gamesload gekauft.


aber nach meinen infos kansnte erst ab 8 uhr zocken... also chillen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (17. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> aber nach meinen infos kansnte erst ab 8 uhr zocken... also chillen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß aber versuchen kann man es ja und ich kann dann schon mal übernacht die Patch anwerfen.


----------



## Alhania (17. September 2008)

TheJuryofEvil schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber versuchen kann man es ja und ich kann dann schon mal übernacht die Patch anwerfen.



Kannst du nicht.

Patchen wird morgen erst ab 07:00 Uhr gehen.
Siehe www.war-europe.de


----------



## Mnshra (18. September 2008)

Hat jemand einen Peil warum ich mit Level 15 und 19 im Pfad des Mork (ja ich spiel nen Heal Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die Taktik und die Fähigkeit NICHT bekomme? Ich habe alle Sortiermechaniken im Fähigkeiten Menü(V) ausprobiert jedoch werden die Skills nicht angezeigt. 

Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Sethek (18. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> So bitte erstellt nicht wegen jeder KLeinigkeit einen eigenen Thread!Sondern stellt sie hier!Das Forum ist mittlerweile ein Sammelbecken der trivialsten Fragen geworden, für die jeweils ein eigener POst gemacht wird!
> 
> Haltet das Forum ein bisschen ordentlich!



Also...ausser Fragen findet man im allgemeinen Forum spam...und spam. Dann noch ein bischen offtopic garniert mit spam. Und den spam nicht zu vergessen.

Dafür sollen dann _alle_ Fragen in _einen_ thread, in dem ab Seite 12 sich keine Sau mehr auskennt (und ach keiner 12 Seiten durchblättert ohne Inhaltsverzeichnis und jeden post liest, obwas für ihn drinsteht -> die Seitenzahl wird explosionsartig zunehmen.

Damit haben wir eine gesteigerte Übersichtlichkeit für triviale Themen, und für Fragen und dergleichen einen thread, der überquillt und in dem niemand ohne täglich extrem viel Zeit zu investieren, noch durchblickt.

Daher halt ich davon eher wenig.


----------



## EliteOrk (18. September 2008)

Ich hätte auch mal ne Frage:

Warum ist War so scheisse?


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

Was gefällt dir den nicht?
Die schnellen Questwege?Die offensichtlichen Markierungen auf der Karte? Die öffentlichen Quests? Die leichte Art sich einer Gruppe anzuschliessen?
Das viele Pvp?Die stylische Grafik? Oder du dich bedroht fühlst, weil du Angst hast das keiner mehr dein Spiel mit dir spielt?

Ich bin kein Hellseher, daher weiss ich nicht warum WAR so scheisse ist! Ich würde aber auf letzteres tippen!


----------



## helltrain (18. September 2008)

weils deine meinung zum spiel ist,


aber zu meiner dummen frage ^^ 
wo kann ich auch der seite der Zerstörung das mount kaufen, nach langen suchen und dummen fragen worauf keiner antwortet, hab ich es langsam aufgegeben ^^


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

Reiten kann man ab level 20, also schätz ich mal das es in den Gebieten für den Level zu finden ist!


----------



## spectrumizer (18. September 2008)

helltrain schrieb:


> aber zu meiner dummen frage ^^
> wo kann ich auch der seite der Zerstörung das mount kaufen, nach langen suchen und dummen fragen worauf keiner antwortet, hab ich es langsam aufgegeben ^^


Inevitable City. Westlich vom Flugmeister, kostet 15g.


----------



## Grilz (18. September 2008)

Wieviel kosten Respezialisierungen beim wiederholten Male?


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

Mnshra schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Peil warum ich mit Level 15 und 19 im Pfad des Mork (ja ich spiel nen Heal Schami
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du meinst im Karrierebaum? Hast du auch einen Punkt in die Fähigkeit investiert und nicht nur auf das plus Zeichen gedrückt?


----------



## TrueMorgor (18. September 2008)

Wo bekomme ich dumme Fragen her? ^^


----------



## Eisphoenix (18. September 2008)

Nochmal eine Frage. Wenn man Warhammer kauft hat man so wie bei WoW zb. ein Freimonat?
Und wenn ja, wird das erst mit der ersten Bezahlung freigeschaltet oder gleich?


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

Gute Frage!No idea!Gut wäre gleich!Denke es wird auch so sein


----------



## Wooddruff (18. September 2008)

Auch dumm Fragen?

hmm naja find die gar net so dumm


Wenn im Winter der Storch nach Süden fliegt wo kommen dann die ganzen Babies her die im Winter geboren werden?


----------



## shartas (18. September 2008)

Wooddruff schrieb:


> Auch dumm Fragen?
> 
> hmm naja find die gar net so dumm
> 
> ...




hmm gute frage vlt schickt er sie ja mit der post


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

Ihr seid so blöd! Natürlich bringt im Winter der Yeti die Babies!


----------



## Wooddruff (18. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ihr seid so blöd! Natürlich bringt im Winter der Yeti die Babies!



Der Yeti? das erklärt natürlich den Geburtenrückgang den schau ma wie lang der braucht bis der vom Himalajia nach Deutschland kommt, is ja alles ke Wiunder, naja di globale Erderwärmung wirds scho richten ^^


----------



## Jusdo (18. September 2008)

Dumme Frage INC...

mit der Sufu nach Rufrang einblenden zu suchen bringt über 10 Seiten Ergebnisse und natürlich nichts worauf ich hinaus will (zumindest nicht auf den ersten 3 Seiten^^)....
Im Wälzer kann man alles mögliche an Titeln einblenden wie zB The Lucky etc... aber nirgends ist der Titel des Rufrangs (Kleina Git) zu finden. Kann mir da wer behilflich sein wie man den einblendet? Kleina Git ist jetzt net sooo prall, weiss ich, aber es wird ja noch höheres kommen irgendwann, hoff ich ;o)

Danke.
Jusdo


----------



## xX-BLAKK-Xx (18. September 2008)

Hi,
seit gestern probiere ich mich auf der Warhammer Seite anzumelden und hab folgendes Problem:
Ich gebe meine Daten ein bis zu Seite 3 (Kontoerstellung) und alles läuft gut!Unten noch die Zeichen eingegeben und ich komme auf Seite 4 (Zusammenfassung).Dann klicke ich "WEITER" an und ich werd auf Seite 3 zurückgeworfen mit dem Hinweis das unten die Zeicheneingabe ungültig sei (Captcha ungültig)! 
Der Zahlencode ist richtig eingegeben!!
Hab mehrfach probiert mich anzumelden mit anderen Zeichen unten und immer das gleiche Problem!! 
Vielleicht hat wer das gleiche Problem gehabt und weis wie ich da weiter komme!

MfG
BLAKK


----------



## MHGCFR (18. September 2008)

Also bei mir wurde der Titel des Rufranges automatisch unter meinem Namen eingeblendet. Allerdings habe ich die Titel nicht geändert, vielleicht musst du einfach alle Titel herausnehmen, sodass der Rufrangtitel wieder automatisch kommt?

Zu dem Thema habe ich auch eine Frage: Kann man den Rufrang eines anderen Spielers genau sehen? Also nicht "Milizionär" oder so, sondern RR3, RR5, RR9 usw...


----------



## Centralinho (18. September 2008)

Eisphoenix schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage. Wenn man Warhammer kauft hat man so wie bei WoW zb. ein Freimonat?
> Und wenn ja, wird das erst mit der ersten Bezahlung freigeschaltet oder gleich?


Freimonat hast Du selbstverständlich und auch gleich, Kontoangaben sind nicht nötig dafür.


----------



## Mnshra (18. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Du meinst im Karrierebaum? Hast du auch einen Punkt in die Fähigkeit investiert und nicht nur auf das plus Zeichen gedrückt?


jo das wars. Hab das System wohl falsch verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thersus (18. September 2008)

Edit: Ok, nu funzts....


----------



## Anthrazides (18. September 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Hi alle habe gerade mit einem Kolleg sein war acc problem gelöst er wahr 2 stunden dran dan kammer er on.
> 
> Sein problem:
> 
> ...



my balls bleeed!
Outch.

Frage: Warum Schreibe so kaputt?


----------



## Anthrazides (18. September 2008)

Frage: Wie lang muss man warten?


----------



## Dajori (18. September 2008)

Auf was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaos331 (18. September 2008)

Hallo

ich hab ma ne Fage is das normal, das er nach einlegen der DVD2 circa 10 Minuten art2.myp schreibt?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. September 2008)

Chaos331 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab ma ne Fage is das normal, das er nach einlegen der DVD2 circa 10 Minuten art2.myp schreibt?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus


jo stell dich auf noch mal 15-20 minuten warten ein dann isser fertig... btw auf kabel eins läuft king of queens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dannach darfste noch en 1gb patch downloaden hehe


----------



## Chaos331 (18. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> jo stell dich auf noch mal 15-20 minuten warten ein dann isser fertig... btw auf kabel eins läuft king of queens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe cool Danke

Man sieht sich


WWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunderhoof (18. September 2008)

Frage: Was macht ihr während des Patch-Downloads?


----------



## fowl (18. September 2008)

wird es in WAR auch privatserver geben?

wenn ja wann kan man damit rechnen?


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Frage: Was macht ihr während des Patch-Downloads?


king of queens gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> wird es in WAR auch privatserver geben?
> 
> wenn ja wann kan man damit rechnen?



go away! so was wollen wir hier nicht haben!


----------



## Dead206 (18. September 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

das es das erste Mount ab lvl 20 gibt ist ja schon bekannt. Aber wie sieht es mit den verbesserten Mounts aus wisst ihr ab welchen lvl man die bekommt? 
Und haben die einen Vorteil gegenüber den normalen Mounts?

Edit:

Hat sich erledigt man muss nur in der SuFu ein bisschen mehr kramen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ollivan schrieb:


> soweit ich das verstanden hab, bekommt man das erste Mount mit Lv20 für insgesamt 30Gold. Mit 40 soll es dann das schnellere geben und die am besten gepanzerte Version erhält man durch RvR...alle Angaben ohne Gewähr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaos331 (18. September 2008)

und wie läuft der Patcher so bei euch?


----------



## Thunderhoof (18. September 2008)

32% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Karbal (18. September 2008)

wird der download nicht auch schneller später, weil man die daten mit anderen sheared?


----------



## Abarton (18. September 2008)

kann man die namen über den npc und membern ausblenden wen ja wie machr man des 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immolatus (18. September 2008)

Bitte brauche hilfe!

ich hab das spiel installiert, hab mich registriert und auch meinen code eingegeben... dann kommt ja son patch-fenster, wo man login und passwort eingeben muss... doch anstatt zu patchen zu beginnen, schreibt er nur authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. bitte logindaten erneut eingeben... aber meine daten sind 110% richtig... 

bitte um freundliche und schnelle antwort!

danke bereits im vorhinein


----------



## Immolatus (18. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Immolatus (18. September 2008)

/push gleich nochma ... brauche hilfe!


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. September 2008)

Ist bei mir auch so...einfach mal abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immolatus (18. September 2008)

och menno... und ich hab panik...


----------



## Immolatus (18. September 2008)

aber komisch isses trotzdem... ich wart jetzt schon ca 3 stunden und es funzt immer noch ned....


----------



## Independent (18. September 2008)

Also erstens, der Chat zum reden ist bei Warhammer /1.... Slash Eins!!!

Ok mein Problem ist, dass ich einige Fragen zu War habe, sie aber nirgends beantwortet kriege...trotz massig Spieler Ingame!

1. Warum kriegt man in einem Gebiet alle Boni, wenn die Gegenseite das Land kontrolliert Oo ...das war doch sonst nich so.

2. Was bringt es ein gebiet zu kontrollieren? Was habe ich davon? ...die Boni gibts ja scheinbar trotzdem.

3. Ist es nötig T1-T4 zu besitzen um die Gegnerische Hauptstadt zu attackieren? ...ich meine das wäre nich machbar.

4. Gibt es Loottables?

5. Wo kriege ich Trophäen her?

Solche simplen Dinge finde ich nich online und ingame...

------------------------------------------------------------------

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet....Grammar-Nazis Shut Up!

ANSONSTEN Dankeschön für dei Beantwortung der Fragen, wenn sich derer jemand annimmt <3uallftw


----------



## Don Philippo (18. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> my balls bleeed!
> Outch.
> 
> Frage: Warum Schreibe so kaputt?




hmm ok ich chan au i minere mutter sproch schriebe aber den chunsch du glaub nüm drus öb ich es paar schrieb fähler mach oder au nid solang mä es verstoht isch es doch guet oder meinsch nid Anthrazides


----------



## SolidS1986 (18. September 2008)

Hatte eben mal wieder dsa problem das ich die flaggen beim RvR nicht erobern konnte weiß ent wo dran es liegt alle gegner tod und nix passiert kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Disasterio (18. September 2008)

Manche Flaggen sind manchmal gesperrt oder es ist ein bug.


----------



## antischock (18. September 2008)

Disasterio schrieb:


> Manche Flaggen sind manchmal gesperrt oder es ist ein bug.



gesperrt, ein paar minuten, genaue werte kann ich nicht nennen. musst einfach auf die npc's warten, sprich respawn, dann kannste wieder erobern.
ist wohl auch so gedacht von der mechanik^^


----------



## Elbaroma (18. September 2008)

Ist eine gewollte Spielmechanik. Oben rechts in der Anzeige steht dann der Name des RvR Punktes und rechts daneben "Verloren". Wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger drüber geht, steht da was sinngemäß "Die gegnerische Seite hat diesen Punkt erobert. Ihr könnt ihn derzeit nicht zurückerobern" blablabla


----------



## SolidS1986 (18. September 2008)

klar abber wen die gegner shcon zum zweiten mal respawnen und man die umhaut und dann die
flagge noch imemr net erobern kann dann kommt mir das irgend wie faul vor ist mir bei den zwegen und bei den Elfen aufgefallen


----------



## Elessor (18. September 2008)

heyho,

ich will weder whinen noch sonst etwas, ich wollte nur fragen ob mit vielleicht ein netter ordler auf averland sagen kann wie es da mit warteschlangen aussieht...server is ja nich voll, also die erste fällt man komplett weg...dann die frage...wie isses mit szenarien? tier 1 geht noch bei destr, tier 2 is fast völlig tote hose wartezeiten von ner stunde sind minimum und für mich ist rvr wichtig, ich habe mich darafu gefreut, rvr zu amchen und nebenher n bisschen zu questen...bin auch im tier 1 noch lvl 13 geworden etc...

also ich danke schonmal für antworten,

grüße,
elessor


----------



## Elessor (18. September 2008)

oha auf die idee, dass mein thread als frage/beitrag hierher verschon werden könnte, bin ich nicht gekommen^^ tikume nichts für ungut, ich mag moderatoren, aber man sollte doch wissen, wo man dann nach der antwort suchen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vaioooo (18. September 2008)

hi

mir ist aufgefallen dass das zweite scenario so gut wie nie zustande kommt. egal ob chaos, grünhäute oder dunkelelfen. Entweder man wartet stunden oder es kommt überhaupt nicht zustande.

Im gegensatz zum ersten scenario. Da hab ich mich bei der warteliste eingetragen und 5minuten später war ich im scenario.

Nur wieso? Ich kann es mir nicht wirklich erklären.
Ich hoffe es hat jemand von euch eine passende antwort


gruß vaio


----------



## Terratec (19. September 2008)

vaioooo schrieb:


> hi
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen dass das zweite scenario so gut wie nie zustande kommt. egal ob chaos, grünhäute oder dunkelelfen. Entweder man wartet stunden oder es kommt überhaupt nicht zustande.
> 
> ...


Das hängt vom Server ab. Wenn sich genügend Leute für ein Szenario angemeldet haben, kann man beitreten.


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

vaioooo schrieb:


> hi
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen dass das zweite scenario so gut wie nie zustande kommt. egal ob chaos, grünhäute oder dunkelelfen. Entweder man wartet stunden oder es kommt überhaupt nicht zustande.
> 
> ...



Die Spieler sind einfach noch nicht soweit (Rang)....


----------



## Independent (19. September 2008)

Es würde mich freuen, wenn jemand meine Fragen oben beantworten könnte

So genau nach den Punkten kurzum abarbeiten:-P

Danke


----------



## Scythe86 (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein paar kurze Fragen zu WAR:

1. Wenn ich die 3 Bonus-Gesichter (CE) beim Farb-Händler eintausche, was genau passiert dann? Wenn mir beispielsweise die neuen Gesichter nicht zusagen, kann ich dann mein bisheriges behalten? Könnte ich bspw. auch neue Narben und Verzierungen wie Kronen (Sigmar-Priester) wählen? Ich will da nich so ganz ins Ungewisse tappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Die Bonus-Quests anderer Völker (CE), bspw. der Zwerge, kann ich die auch als Imperialer machen? Ich habe nur Post für die imperialen Quests erhalten, wäre daher recht interessant zu wissen, da ich meine vorher gelesen zu haben, dass ich ALLE CE-Quests meiner Fraktion angehen kann.

3. Wie komme ich an bestialische Marken, um in der Altdorf-Bibliothek Trophäen und Ähnliches zu kaufen?

4. Angenommen ich erhalte eine Wälzer-Taktik, muss ich die eigens irgendwo kaufen oder wird die direkt in mein Fähigkeits-Menü gelegt?

Ihr könnt mich natürlich gerne für meine Unwissenheit flamen, aber über sachdienliche Antworten würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen! Danke schon mal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A3junA (19. September 2008)

Sry.., da meine Frage unterging nun als neuer Thread....

Also ich habe die Pre-Order-Box mit den 2 Bonus-Gegenständen,
jedoch habe ich nicht an der Open-Beta teil genommen !

Kann ich nun die Codes verwenden bzw. wo kann ich diese eingeben ??

Habe nur das Feld für den CD-Key gefunden....

Besten Dank i.v.


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Probieren geht über studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja gib sie da ein


----------



## Timmäh (19. September 2008)

A3junA schrieb:


> Habe nur das Feld für den CD-Key gefunden....




Und genau damit hast du auch das richtige Feld für die 2 Bonusgegenstände gefunden.

edit:// Da war wohl jemand schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

Genau da gibst du den Key auch ein

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de lies mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn du account hast, der registriert ist, einfach Bonusitem-Keys eingeben, auf Email warten und ab und zu ingame im Briefkasten schaun


----------



## A3junA (19. September 2008)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Und genau damit hast du auch das richtige Feld für die 2 Bonusgegenstände gefunden.



Ja gut  den CD-key Code habe ich dort eingegeben...,
das Spiel läuft ja schon!

Jetzt nochmal die 2 Codes dort eingeben ?

PS: Meine Anfrage war gestern vor der Komplett-installation des Spiels..,


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

jaha


----------



## HGVermillion (19. September 2008)

Ich kann dir im moment nur was zu 4 geben da bei mir meine CE Sachen rumzicken. Wenn du eine Taktik freigeschalten hast gehst du in die Bibliotek und kannst sie dort von den Bibliotekaren kaufen.


----------



## fowl (19. September 2008)

haut jetzt das ganze mit 
der Registrierung und Patchen schon einiger Maßen gut hin?

und könnte ich mir nen Key online besorgen,
dann registrieren und alles patchen, wenn ich die version
von WAR hab die für die Open Beta zur Verfügung gestellt wurde


danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Meshugga (19. September 2008)

Wie steck ich meine Waffe weg? In WoW war das ja Y.


----------



## Bruce Benner (19. September 2008)

also kann ja sein das ich was überlesen habe oder so aber was mich nervt ist das es auf der karte zu wenig details und/oder hinweise gibt. ich habe im lager der dunkelelfen 2 quest. ich soll mit dem und dem sprechen. nun ist der bereich auf der karte schön rot makiert was ja eigentlich bedeutet das ich dort diesen quest lösen kann,oder? ich finde aber die beiden nicht mit den ich sprechen soll. die quest sind schon orange gekennzeichnet. ich suche mich noch blöde.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. September 2008)

Ist ja nett das die Mods die beiträge verschieben, wenn sie ihrer meinung nach die Threads löschen, aber sie sollten dann doch irgnend einen Hinweis dazuschreiben was man denn beantworten wollte, sonst kommen ein bissl unsinnige Posts raus.


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

Meshugga schrieb:


> Wie steck ich meine Waffe weg? In WoW war das ja Y.



X


----------



## JGrey (19. September 2008)

1. Warum kriegt man in einem Gebiet alle Boni, wenn die Gegenseite das Land kontrolliert Oo ...das war doch sonst nich so.
---> kein plan, habe ich noch nicht bemerkt.

2. Was bringt es ein gebiet zu kontrollieren? Was habe ich davon? ...die Boni gibts ja scheinbar trotzdem.
---> spätestens wenn du quests hast um in der Gegend was zu machen die grade von der Gegenseite kontrolliert wird machts sin sich mal zusammenzuraufen und die Gebiete unter Kontrolle zu bringen.

3. Ist es nötig T1-T4 zu besitzen um die Gegnerische Hauptstadt zu attackieren? ...ich meine das wäre nich machbar.
---> bin zwar noch nicht so weit gelvlt. generell würde ich mal sagen, je besser du ausgerüstet bist, und je höher dein lvl, desto mehr kannst du für deine fraktion leisten, und desto besser stehen deine Chance auch bei der Beuteverteilung.

4. Gibt es Loottables?
---> Dumme Frage meinerseits: warum schauen alle auf die Loottables. lass mich gerne überraschen was in einer Truhe ist. Ausserdem siehst du auch immer nur den loot für deine jeweilige Klasse/Karriere.

5. Wo kriege ich Trophäen her?
---> Die gibts als Questbelohnungen, oder wenn dur irgendwas tolles vollbracht hast. ich hab leider noch keine Schultern für meine Trophäe gefunden.


----------



## Thedynamike (19. September 2008)

Gibt es eventuell eine gute deutsche WAR Fanseite mit "normalem" Forum?
Ich glaube hier wird man, wenn man ernsthaft vor hat WAR zu spielen, nicht wirklich glücklich.


----------



## Seelentänzer (19. September 2008)

Ich treibe mich derzeit auf einem OpenRvR-Server in der Knochenwüste herum, einem Schlachtfeldgebiet im Startgebiet der Elfen.
Ich habe nun mehrfach die Gegner an einem der strategischen Punkte des Feldes geschlagen, kann den Punkt aber trotzdem nicht unter die Kontrolle der Zerstörung bringen. 
Weiss jemand wie man das hinbekommt?
An dem Punkt steht lediglich eine große Ordnungsfahne herum.. und die ist da irgendwie auch nicht wegzubekommen. Ich kann da nichts klciken oder ähnliches.

Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht und kann mir erklären wie man das schafft?


----------



## Elessor (19. September 2008)

"Gibt es eventuell eine gute deutsche WAR Fanseite mit "normalem" Forum?
Ich glaube hier wird man, wenn man ernsthaft vor hat WAR zu spielen, nicht wirklich glücklich."

yeah!


----------



## lausebengel08 (19. September 2008)

huhu hab nur mal ne kurze frage geht bei euch der Trailer im game?
wenn ich drauf klick bleibt bei mir alles schwarz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Lausebengel


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Meshugga schrieb:


> Wie steck ich meine Waffe weg? In WoW war das ja Y.


x


----------



## naKlasse (19. September 2008)

Situation:

Nachdem ich einen Beta-Key von Fileplay bekommen hatte, habe ich mir einen Account erstellt und den key eingegeben. Nächsten Tag konnte ich auch gleich losspielen. Nach 2 Tagen etwa habe ich wegen Zeitproblemen aufgehört...

Nun folgendes Problem:

Habe ich das richtig mitgekriegt? Man kann seit gestern (18.9) nichtmehr, ohne sich Warhammer gekauft zu haben, spielen oder???
Denn ich kann mich noch einloggen und auch spielen! Und das ohne mir Warhammer gekauft zu haben oder irgendeinen CD-Key eingegeben zu haben.
E-Mails auch keine gekriegt und einloggen auf der Pag geht zur Zeit nicht...

Frage:

Ist das normal? Können alle mit einem Open-Beta Account spielen? Oder liegt es an einem Fehler mit meinem Account?(Wäre ja toll, wenns für immer so ist...  )


----------



## etmundi (19. September 2008)

Beim Betaclienten ist er nicht dabei.
Bei der DVD-Instalation schon.


----------



## Ogil (19. September 2008)

Tatsaechlich? Gibt es noch mehr solcher Dinge die man vielleicht wissen sollte?


----------



## lausebengel08 (19. September 2008)

ok danke für die info 
naja wer weiss was beim beta client noch so alles fehlt hmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich dachte das ist egal und das der beta client auf die verkaufsfassung eh gepacht wird


----------



## Kristallon (19. September 2008)

hm dachte auch, der client wird gepatcht....kennt jemand noch mehr nachteile?


----------



## lausebengel08 (19. September 2008)

Kristallon schrieb:


> hm dachte auch, der client wird gepatcht....kennt jemand noch mehr nachteile?




vieleicht zocken wir die ganze zeit noch mit den beta texturen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (19. September 2008)

Hallo liebe war kollegen,

ich hätte mal ne rage an euch:
Kann mir wer sagen wie ich mir nen Titel gebe, hätte das jetzt schon ein paar zb. autsch mein auge, kleiner git etc...
ich habe schon im wälzer des wissens geguckt aber irgendwie versteh ich das nicht
danke

mfg


----------



## Targuss (19. September 2008)

Wälzer -> Belohnungen -> Titelgruppe -> gewünschten Titel rechtklicken.


----------



## Skullzigg (19. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Wälzer -> Belohnungen -> Titelgruppe -> gewünschten Titel rechtklicken.



ok danke dir für die sehr schnelle antwort.
/close


----------



## Neal (19. September 2008)

Kleiner git ist der goblin rufrang titel bis RR 10!

Autsch mein auge bekommste wenn de dich 100 mal selbst anklickst

so long 
Neal


----------



## Dadeldi (19. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> Hallo liebe war kollegen,
> 
> ich hätte mal ne rage an euch:
> Kann mir wer sagen wie ich mir nen Titel gebe, hätte das jetzt schon ein paar zb. autsch mein auge, kleiner git etc...
> ...



Du gehst einfach in Deinen Wälzer dort wo die Titel angezeigt werden, fährst mit der Maus auf den gewünschten Titel, rechtsklick und schon siehst Du auf der linken Seite wie Dein Titel angenommen wurde. Wenn Du möchtest das nicht nur andere Spieler sonder auch Du selbst Deinen Titel sehen kannst, so kannst Du dieses in den Einstellungen vornehmen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir behilflich sein.


----------



## Kalmus (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

also weiß nicht ob das hier schon gefragt wurd aber ich hab keine lust die ganzen Seiten durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine frage: den key den ich als pre-orderer bekommen hab, läuft der irgendwann aus? weil in der original version is ja auch einer irgendwann muss ich den ja eingeben...

und bleibt mir was vorenthalten wenn ich mit dem beta client spiele? weil von den cds hab ich nix installiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




besten dank im voraus

edit: sagt mal wieviele von euch spieln auf averland? die wartezeiten sind ja abartig xD


----------



## Basilan (19. September 2008)

Hi, ich informiere mich seit ein paar Tagen über Warhammer, da ich mit WoW aufgehört habe, weil es einfach einen "zwingt" zu zocken um voranzukommen. Gold-farmen, Marken-Faremen, Ruf-Farmen, Ehre-Farmen blablabla
Wie ist das so in WAR? Da ich eig zu 99% auf PvP stehe ist War extremst interessant, aber ich würd gerne von einem Spieler wissen, ob es auch casual geeignet ist, oder ob man mit der Zeit die lust verliert, weil man halt nur noch am Farmen ist, um mit den anderen mithalten zu können, und um nicht in der luft zerfetzt zu werden im pvp.

Ich würde mich über konstruktive beiträge sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Basi


----------



## Illwyn (19. September 2008)

was ist jetzt eigentlich aus den höheren texturen in der verkaufsversion geworden?
sind die wirklich enthalten?
hab jetzt atm noch den betaclient zum spielen, sollte ich mal neu installieren? 
bei mir sieht es zwar gut aus, aber ich hab nicht wirklich viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Illwyn schrieb:


> was ist jetzt eigentlich aus den höheren texturen in der verkaufsversion geworden?
> sind die wirklich enthalten?
> hab jetzt atm noch den betaclient zum spielen, sollte ich mal neu installieren?
> bei mir sieht es zwar gut aus, aber ich hab nicht wirklich viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten



Einfach in der ATI/Nvidia Systemsteuerung AA und AF erzwingen...oder nutz zb http://www.nhancer.com


----------



## Horst Feratu (19. September 2008)

ungefähr seitdem ich lvl 6 bin stürzt war ohne meldung ab und kehrt zum desktop zurück,hab vista

weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## Chillmon (19. September 2008)

Abend , 

Da der Krieger des Sonnenordens ja rausgenommen wurde , steht das Imperium einfach ohne Tank da. Das wird vielleicht später kein Problem mehr sein , da man allen Rassen begegnet aber im niedrigen Levelbereich ist es doch ganz schön heftig zu spüren. Bestes Beispiel sind Public Quests . Da muss auch mal ein Feuerzauberer als Tank herhalten oder ein Hexenjäger und die sterben halt sehr schnell. Wenn im Szenario mal garkein Eisenbrecher der Zwerge dabei ist hat man schnell auch einen Nachteil. Mythic sollte da mal als aller erstes den imperialen Tank nachpatchen....

Grüße


----------



## Zeiteisen (19. September 2008)

Lädt er bei euch den Patch (1024M auch so extrem langsam runter?
Nach über 2 Stunden erst 34MB...............


----------



## Monkeygod (19. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt wenn ich WAR starten will immer Critical Error. Was tun? Mit den Ports hab ich gelesen bräuchte aber ne dumme anleitung um Ports zu öffnen und genaue beschreibung wo und wie. Antwortet bitte hier oder per E-Mail: Affex64@web.de ! Oder kann man das Problem anders lösen?


----------



## Yldrasson (19. September 2008)

Die Entwickler haben gemeint, dass erst einmal der Sigmapriester als Aushilfstank dienen muss, aufgrund seiner Selbstheilfähigkeiten.
Auf den Sonnenordenritter werden wir wohl noch einige Zeit warten müssen. :-/

P.S.: Die ersten Level sind ja schnell geschafft und danach ist es nicht mehr so schlimm. Vor allem, was das RvR angeht und das ist ja immerhin der Hauptbestandteil des Spiels. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.P.S.: Die Dunkelelfen sind auch ohne Tank, die sind von den Klassen her im Prinzip der genaue Gegenpart zum Imperium.


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

Bei Dunkelelfen gibts auch keinen Tank ...


----------



## Skathloc (19. September 2008)

Frage: Ist dass normal dass man bei ner PQ immer dann wenn es nen blauen oder besseren Beutel gibt, zwar +500 bekommt aber dann nur Bockmist würfelt?


Ernste Frage: Gibt es auch Umhänge die nicht einfarbig sind? alle die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab waren langweilig einfarbig. Der Chaosumhang aus der CE zählt nicht.ü


----------



## Lurock (19. September 2008)

Ich habe WAR gestern installiert, aber wenn ich das Spiel(bzw. den Mythic-Patcher) starte und die Account-Daten eingebe
erscheint immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung: "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindatn bitte erneut ein."

Kann mir jemand bei der Lösung dieses Problems helfen, bzw. was ich da falsch gemacht haben könnte?


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Frage: Ist dass normal dass man bei ner PQ immer dann wenn es nen blauen oder besseren Beutel gibt, zwar +500 bekommt aber dann nur Bockmist würfelt?
> 
> 
> Ernste Frage: Gibt es auch Umhänge die nicht einfarbig sind? alle die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab waren langweilig einfarbig. Der Chaosumhang aus der CE zählt nicht.ü



1) Zufall
2) Klar, wird aber sehr teuer. Beim Färben mal auf die Farbe rechts-klicken...


----------



## Dagro (19. September 2008)

Hi Mal ne Frage : Habt ihr eure CE Items nur auf einem Server? Ich hab mir aus fun auf nem andern Server nen Ordnungsspieler gemacht und eingeloggt aber nix ist im Briefkasten zu finden. Bei meinem "Main"server wo ich Zerstörung spiele funzt alles einwandfrei wenn ich nen Zerstörungsspieler erstelle. Kopf,Foliant, Qwests alles da nur auf dem andern Server nich. Geht es bei euch? MFG


----------



## Kalmus (19. September 2008)

Sollte man nun besser die version von der cd installiern oder kann man bitdem beata clienten weiter spieln?
 und werden die charaktere gelöscht wenn ich beta war deinstallier und neu installier?


----------



## karlos123 (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage. Wir hatten heute Keepraid in Barak Var. Klappte super, anschließend sollten die Keeps bei t2 chaos gebiet noch dran glauben. Aber das Keep hab ich einfach nicht gesehen.
Es war nicht da, npcs standen auf den boden wie sämtliche items.. etc. pp

Als ich in  der open beta mal dort war, hab ich die festung gesehen.

auch /reload oder reloggen hat keine Abhilfe geschaffen.

Hilfe


----------



## naKlasse (19. September 2008)

> Situation:
> Nachdem ich einen Beta-Key von Fileplay bekommen hatte, habe ich mir einen Account erstellt und den key eingegeben. Nächsten Tag konnte ich auch gleich losspielen. Nach 2 Tagen etwa habe ich wegen Zeitproblemen aufgehört...
> 
> Nun folgendes Problem:
> ...




Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr das gelesen habt oder so, aber noch einmal:


*Könnt ihr auch einfach Warhammer online spielen OHNE euch die CE SE oder sonst was von Warhammer gekauft zu haben?
Habe versucht mich mit dem Account einzuloggen, mit dem ich an der open Beta teilnahm und es hat geklappt (bei jedem Versuch)!*
UND HABE MIR KEIN WARHAMMER GEKAUFT MAN!

- Ist das bei euch (die die auch nur noch ihren Beta Acc haben und sich nicht Warhammer gekauft haben) genauso?


----------



## Urando (19. September 2008)

Wird es irgendwann so sein das man ohne Warteschlange sich einloggen kann? Ich habe solangsam es satt jedes mal nochmal 15minuten (oder laenger) zu warten um ein paar Quests zu erledigen..


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

naKlasse schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr das gelesen habt oder so, aber noch einmal:
> 
> 
> *Könnt ihr auch einfach Warhammer online spielen OHNE euch die CE SE oder sonst was von Warhammer gekauft zu haben?
> ...



ja, aber nur 7 Tage. Guck auf war-europe.com


----------



## Kalmus (19. September 2008)

naKlasse schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr das gelesen habt oder so, aber noch einmal:
> 
> 
> *Könnt ihr auch einfach Warhammer online spielen OHNE euch die CE SE oder sonst was von Warhammer gekauft zu haben?
> ...




der key mit dem du in der beta warst läüft nach ein paar tagen aus... dann brauchst du einen der in der gekauften version ist.
viel mehr interessiert mich ob man die fertige version installiern sollte, weil da mehr sachen sprich bessere grafik weniger bugs etc. drauf ist

edit: ich schreib zu langsam xD


----------



## Syane (19. September 2008)

Man brauchte vor dem 18. beides ...die beta und dann noch voner Cd...lustigerweise konnten dann die ohne beta cilent erstma ned spielen bis sie sich den gesaugt hatten.


----------



## naKlasse (19. September 2008)

hehe, ok danke euch 2 (in worten: zwei [xD])

hmm, würden die dann die daten, die auf der dvd der gekauften version sind, nicht auch als patch zur verfügung stellen?


----------



## Kalmus (19. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Man brauchte vor dem 18. beides ...die beta und dann noch voner Cd...lustigerweise konnten dann die ohne beta cilent erstma ned spielen bis sie sich den gesaugt hatten.



also ich spiel mit der beta im moment noch nich von dder cd installiert sollte ich das machen?


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Kalmus schrieb:


> also ich spiel mit der beta im moment noch nich von dder cd installiert sollte ich das machen?



Nein, du musst dann den selben Quatsch patchen. Der DVD Client ist bestimmt ÄLTER als der Open Beta Client, weil die Boxen schon ab 20.August produziert wurden...


----------



## Damonos (19. September 2008)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich als Hochelf ins Zwergengebiet komme? Beziehungsweise wohin ich dafür gehen muss?


----------



## HGVermillion (19. September 2008)

Und da haben wir das selbe Problem, die ersten Public Quests sind eigentlich nicht zu lösen außer du hast genügend Leute bei der Hand die schön zergen können.


----------



## Kalmus (19. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Nein, du musst dann den selben Quatsch patchen. Der DVD Client ist bestimmt ÄLTER als der Open Beta Client, weil die Boxen schon ab 20.August produziert wurden...




ok dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dacht mir fehlt was wenn ich den dvd kram nich hab...
 besten dank


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Damonos schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich als Hochelf ins Zwergengebiet komme? Beziehungsweise wohin ich dafür gehen muss?



http://www.massively.com/2008/09/06/how-to...or-nordland-at/


----------



## Kalmus (19. September 2008)

Ach ja und spielt mal auf nem anderen server auf averland bin ich schon wieder 129 in der schlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagro (19. September 2008)

Da ich in der Warteschlange bin (200 von 230 *omg*) beantworte ich hier mal ein paar Fragen



Urando schrieb:


> Wird es irgendwann so sein das man ohne Warteschlange sich einloggen kann? Ich habe solangsam es satt jedes mal nochmal 15minuten (oder laenger) zu warten um ein paar Quests zu erledigen..



Ja und Nein, momentan sind die Server niedrig begrenzt was die Maximale Anzahl der Spieler angeht die online sein dürfen. Bei manchen Servern wird diese Zahl auch noch angehoben, aber bei welchen passsiert nach gutdünken von GOA. 
Ich denke das man auf jedem Server mit einer durschnittlichen Warteschlange von 50-70 immer rechnen muss, auch wenn die Max.Anz.Spieler Grenze angehoben wurde.



> Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich als Hochelf ins Zwergengebiet komme? Beziehungsweise wohin ich dafür gehen muss?



Du musst in das erste Kriegslager deiner Fraktion laufen, dort gibt es einen Flugmeister der dich in die Startgebiete der anderen Rassen fliegen lässt.



> Sollte man die DvD von der Verkaufsversion installieren obwohl ich den Client schon drauf habe?



Nein braucht ihr nicht, der gedownloadete Client und der Client auf der DvD sind identisch. Ihr müsst beide so oder so Patchen (je nachdem ob schon gepatcht oder nicht) egal welche ihr drauf macht. Es existieren keine Unterschiede. Mit der DvD braucht ihr einfach nicht mehr online sein um den Client zu downloaden. Also Warhammer zum mitnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (20. September 2008)

Man merkt dieses Problem aber auch in den Szenarios. Bei der Zerstörung sind von 20 Spielern 14 Auserkorene. Bei der Ordnung kann man mit einem Tank schon zufrieden sein.


----------



## Moronic (20. September 2008)

Ich war heute mit meinem Blacky mal aus Spaß und Rufgründen bei den DEs, die ham sich gefreut wie'n Honigkuchenpferd das mal ein Tank vorbeischaut. Dann eben die PQs der ersten beiden Kapitel mehrfach gemacht, so hatten alle was davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (20. September 2008)

<------- xD


----------



## Iodun (20. September 2008)

los kommt her ich schlag euch zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basilan (20. September 2008)

Hi, ich informiere mich seit ein paar Tagen über Warhammer, da ich mit WoW aufgehört habe, weil es einfach einen "zwingt" zu zocken um voranzukommen. Gold-farmen, Marken-Faremen, Ruf-Farmen, Ehre-Farmen blablabla
Wie ist das so in WAR? Da ich eig zu 99% auf PvP stehe ist War extremst interessant, aber ich würd gerne von einem Spieler wissen, ob es auch casual geeignet ist, oder ob man mit der Zeit die lust verliert, weil man halt nur noch am Farmen ist, um mit den anderen mithalten zu können, und um nicht in der luft zerfetzt zu werden im pvp.

Ich würde mich über konstruktive beiträge sehr freuen smile.gif

mfg Basi


----------



## AemJaY (20. September 2008)

Ja ich weiss, es ist noch lange nicht soweit das man sich darüber eigentlich schon gedanken machen muss, trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen ob wer weiss wo man das machen kann.
Weil irgendwie is das Login euf war-europe down, und man kommt ned in seinen account.

Vielleicht weiss einer von euch ja, was da geht..


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2008)

Das funktioniert noch nicht und deshalb wir dir, denke ich, niemand die Frage beantworten können.


----------



## euroxfighter (20. September 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt noch nicht wirklich lange WAR, aber du kannst beruhigt sein... So krass wie bei WoW läuft die Spirale meines Erachtens nach noch nicht... Man kann in BGs gehen um zu lvln, bekommt Items durch vielerlei Dinge wie zB Public Quests und das Ganze ist (noch) nicht so Item-Basiert.... Skill ist sehr viel wichtiger..

Hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderhoof (20. September 2008)

Ab dem 1ten Oktober kannst du dein Abonnement einrichten.


----------



## myt (20. September 2008)

Kann ein Maschinist/Magus mehrere Gschütze/Dämonen aufeinmal aufgestellt/berschworen haben ?


----------



## Katzendruide (20. September 2008)

Also hab das Problem "Critical Error" hab im SuFu geguckt was man machen kann, hat aber nicht geklappt.
Bei Buffed einen Thread erstellt wo die einzige Antwort war das ich den PC neustaren soll, auch gemacht und klappt wieder nicht.
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Oimdudla (20. September 2008)

Wenn ich die BETA bereits habe, kann ich dann die BETA aufs GAME updaten?
Mit Account halt..


----------



## david33 (20. September 2008)

weis wer wie lange die login seite fuer die accverwaltung noch off ist?

mfg dave


----------



## Tranodo (20. September 2008)

Gut das du das Thema eröffnest...das frage ich mich auch O.o


----------



## Draentor (20. September 2008)

jap , hab grad das spiel installiert... und jetzt läufts nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david33 (20. September 2008)

ich kann zwar spielen aber ein freund von mir kaufte das sspiel auch und er kann sich net mal registrien, obwohl er bis hinten durch komt zu bestätigung und dann springt das wieder zurück zum anfang

weis wer rat ?


----------



## DrBakterius (20. September 2008)

Die Passwortwiederherstellung soll am Montag wieder gehen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dann auch die Acc. verwaltung wieder geht.
Aber was wollt ihr in der Acc. verwaltung? Registrieren und Code eingeben funzt doch auch so.

Greetz


----------



## LoserOwner (20. September 2008)

Kramt fürs Wochenende besser schonmal Plan B hervor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Draentor (20. September 2008)

öhm wenn ich den code da registrieren will funktionierts trozdem nicht, da dann nen fehler kommt..


----------



## DrBakterius (20. September 2008)

Draentor schrieb:


> öhm wenn ich den code da registrieren will funktionierts trozdem nicht, da dann nen fehler kommt..


Dann musst du leider das Support Formular bemühen. Die Acc. verwaltung würde dir da auch nix nützen.

Greetz


----------



## Draentor (20. September 2008)

so hab den code nochmal registriert und jetzt funktionierts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt nur noch einen rvr server auswählen und go!


----------



## AramisCortess (20. September 2008)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe nen problem mit meiner ingame grafik, wobei ich irgendwie nicht wirklich glaube das es an der grafik im allgemeinen liegt.
kurz um: meine grafik war fuer'n eimer, mir wurde der tipp gegeben meine graka treiber hochzuschrauben, und mein gott ^^ wie so bin ich da net selber drauf gekommen jetzt siehts nice aus ^^.
*allerdings ruckelt das game.*
ich habe mir fraps-demo gesaubt um mir fps anzeigen zu lassen, die fallen nicht unter 40 fps, irgendwie hat es mich misstrauisch gemacht das ich ruckler bei knapp 40 fps habe. also habe ich geschaut ob fraps korrekte werte angibt, cod 4 gestartet, den ingame fps befehl angeschmissen und siehe da, fraps werte sind korrekt.

was nun meine frage ist, wieso ruckelt mein game? auslagerungsdatei hat platz, fps werte ueber 40?
serverlaggs wären eigentlich bissl peinlich, da die server meines wissens nichtmal komplett offen sind momentan. 



und falls jemand fragen zu meinem sys hat:
e6750
2gig ram
x1950 pro

aktuelle treiber und ein gut gepflegtes system dank O&O defrag, tune up xp 2008 und diverser anivieren software.


mfg ara


----------



## Darkdiamond01 (20. September 2008)

HI  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mal eine Frage kommt man auf der War Seite schon in die Accountverwaltung rein um sich nach den 30 Tagen auf ein Abo festzulegen
oder ist das zur Zeit noch nicht möglich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weis jemand etwas darüber ?
Danke und viel Spass euch beim Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halmadir (20. September 2008)

Darkdiamond01 schrieb:


> HI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Accountverwaltung um die Daten und Bankdaten einzugeben, bzw zu ändern ist erst ab den 1. Oktober verfügbar.


----------



## SirDamatadore (20. September 2008)

Danke, hat mich auch interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkasi (20. September 2008)

DrBakterius schrieb:


> Aber was wollt ihr in der Acc. verwaltung? Registrieren und Code eingeben funzt doch auch so.
> 
> Greetz



Eben nicht, das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (20. September 2008)

hallo wollt ma fragen wie das funktioniert mit der reich einnahme von den gegnern.geht man einfach in das land nimmt die fahnen und man hat das reich eingenommen ? oder muss man sich erst irgendwo anmelden um da mit zu machen ?


----------



## Brendorin (20. September 2008)

Also erstmal servus Buffed-Community,
ich habe da eine Frage. Es geht um ständige Abstürze beim spielen von WAR.
Hier ein kleines Beispiel:
Ich gehe ins Szenario, alles kein Problem, aber an Ende, wenn es vorbei ist, hängt sich mein System
meistens auf, macht einen Neustart oder ein Bluescreen.
Da ich mit meinem System an der minimum Grenze kratzte, könnte es sein das es daran liegt, bzw
an meiner Grakka? Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das ich, eben bis auf diese Abstürze einwandfrei spielen kann.
Kaum Ruckler oder Nachlader, für meinen Geschmack.

Mein System ist ein Athlon 64 3000+ (2GHZ)
eine Radeon 9600 Pro mit 256mb
sowie 1 Gb DDR2 Ram

Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen, und mir vielleicht noch mehr Spielspaß 
in WAR bescheren.

MfG


----------



## DrBakterius (20. September 2008)

Arkasi schrieb:


> Eben nicht, das ist ja das Problem.


Geht es nicht oder bekommst du statt der Bestätigungsmail eine Fehlermeldung, oder gar keine Mail?
Whatever, ein Login in die Acc. verwaltung hilft dir da nicht weiter.
http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de170&lang=de
http://www.war-europe.com/#/helpform/?lang=de

Greetz


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (20. September 2008)

Wie erhöt sich der rufrang?


----------



## alienrocky (20. September 2008)

in dem du pvp/rvr machst ^^


----------



## Bexx13 (20. September 2008)

Hi,

Anmelden muß man sich nur für die Szenarios, vergleichbar mit den Battlegrounds a la WoW. Die offenen RvR Gebiete (erreichbar in dem man einfach reinläuft) bestehen meist aus ein oder zwei Burgen sowie Aussenposten. Die Aussenposten kann man, so wie du schon sagst, einnehmen indem man dort die NPCs tötet und en bisschen waret (verteidigt), also quasi die Fahnen einnimmt.

Die dazugehörigen Burgen einnehmen ist schon schwieriger, dafür brauchst du einen ordentlichen Raid.

LG Bexx


----------



## Dentus (20. September 2008)

Handbuch lesen


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Handbuch lesen


Da muß ich mich ja bemühen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (20. September 2008)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Anmelden muß man sich nur für die Szenarios, vergleichbar mit den Battlegrounds a la WoW. Die offenen RvR Gebiete (erreichbar in dem man einfach reinläuft) bestehen meist aus ein oder zwei Burgen sowie Aussenposten. Die Aussenposten kann man, so wie du schon sagst, einnehmen indem man dort die NPCs tötet und en bisschen waret (verteidigt), also quasi die Fahnen einnimmt.
> 
> ...




ok danke ^^


----------



## Draebaros (20. September 2008)

Hiho allezusammen,
Ich habe mich bereits schon am 17.September(heute ist der 20.Sept) mehrmals versucht anzumelden, hat auch allessuper geklappt. nur ich warte IMMER noch auf die bestätigungs email für das aktivieren von meinen Account. das kann doch nicht sein dass,das soooo lange dauern kann oder??? ich habe mir gleich vor der arbeit das game gekauft, und jetzt liegt es schon bei mir in der ecke rum. dan habe ich denen ne email geschickt, wo drin stand ja blabla noch mal anmelden nach 24std. habe ich ja auch gemacht. Jetzt wo ich denen noch mal geschrieben habe, geben dir mir NICHT mal ne antwort. Ich bin so sauer auf die GOA leute, also wenn das spiel nicht gut, ist kriegen die von mir in thema Support SO EIN FETTES MINUS  *-*


----------



## Geige (20. September 2008)

also das heißt ich hab mir heute das spiel gekauft kanns aber ned spielen weil ich´s ned 
registrieren kann?


----------



## Ogil (20. September 2008)

Da guck einfach mal in einen der vielen anderen Beitraege zum Thema hier - da wurden schon einige Loesungsansaetze beschrieben und bei einigen hat es dann auch geklappt...


----------



## warmaster485 (20. September 2008)

mh hallo 
mhh ich hab ein porblem denn bei mir im spiel laagt es dermaßen und es strürtzt regelmäßig ab 
könnt ihr mir tipps geben wie man die laags vermindern kann


----------



## Ogil (20. September 2008)

Nein - heisst es nicht. Du kannst Dir da einen Account erstellen und auch Deinen Key fuer den Account eintragen. Das laeuft nur im Moment leicht anders ab als ueber die normale Account-Verwaltung, da sich diese als nicht sonderlich leistungsfaehig erwiesen hatte...


----------



## Dentus (20. September 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> also das heißt ich hab mir heute das spiel gekauft kanns aber ned spielen weil ich´s ned
> registrieren kann?


LIES! und lern!


----------



## For the Allis (20. September 2008)

grafik runterschrauben un neuen ram kaufen


----------



## Draebaros (20. September 2008)

habe 2 regestraionen  schon gemacht einmal bei Gmx.net und einmal bei Web.de


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Dort findest du gleichgesinnte -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63020


----------



## etmundi (20. September 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Danke, hat mich auch interessiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dito


----------



## Bear Knuckle (20. September 2008)

Seelentänzer schrieb:


> Ich treibe mich derzeit auf einem OpenRvR-Server in der Knochenwüste herum, einem Schlachtfeldgebiet im Startgebiet der Elfen.
> Ich habe nun mehrfach die Gegner an einem der strategischen Punkte des Feldes geschlagen, kann den Punkt aber trotzdem nicht unter die Kontrolle der Zerstörung bringen.
> Weiss jemand wie man das hinbekommt?
> An dem Punkt steht lediglich eine große Ordnungsfahne herum.. und die ist da irgendwie auch nicht wegzubekommen. Ich kann da nichts klciken oder ähnliches.
> ...




Oben rechts ist ein Tooltip zum Status der Fahne zu sehen. Wenn die Fahne eingenommen wurde, dann kann man die nicht sofort wieder abnehmen. Da spawnen meiner Erfahrung nach auch erstmal ein paar NPCs, unter anderem Champions, die man erst schlagen muss, um dann die Fahne wieder abzunehmen.

So hab ich das bisher beobachtet, aber sicher weiß ich es noch nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2008)

Wenn die Fahne eingenommen ist läuft erst ein 3 Minuten Countdown, in der man die Fahne einfach zurückerobern kann, ist dieser abgelaufen gibts nochmal Punkte und die Fahne wird für 15 Minuten unangreifbar und es erscheinen NPC Wachen...

Einnehmen kann man die Fahne dann nach den 15 Minuten erst, wenn alle Wachen erschlagen sind, in dem man einfach auf sie klickt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2008)

Nein, kannst den Freimonat erstmal so benutzen, ohne Kontodaten etc.
Die könnte man eh frühestens ab dem 1.10 (stand irgendwo in den News) eingeben *gg*


----------



## knusperzwieback (20. September 2008)

Kumpel hat das Game und sagt, man kann ohne Gamecards oder sonstigem den ersten Monat spielen.

EDIT: Mist, zu langsam. *g*


----------



## Urando (20. September 2008)

wo kann ich den code fuer die bonus items eingeben?


----------



## Ghymalen (20. September 2008)

Coole Sache, wusst ich auch nicht.

Weil ich keinen neuen Thread eröffnen will stell ich hier einfach mal eine kurze Frage.
Habe in der Open Beta / Headstart gespielt also habe das Spiel auf dem PC. Am 18. hab ich mir das Spiel gekauft. Muss ich es noch installieren oder kann ich einfach mit meinem Warhammer Spiel auf dem PC weiterspielen. Also so, dass ich mir das Spiel nur für den Code geholt habe.

Tschuldigung falls die Frage unnötig ist. Will nur mal auf Nummer Sicher gehen.

mfg 
Ghymalen


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Man merkt dieses Problem aber auch in den Szenarios. Bei der Zerstörung sind von 20 Spielern 14 Auserkorene. Bei der Ordnung kann man mit einem Tank schon zufrieden sein.



Aber mind. 12 sind Möchtegern-DDs die Null Tankfähigkeiten einsetzen und zu dritt, mind. fünf minuten lang auf einem Sigmarpriester einkloppen :->


----------



## KennyKiller (20. September 2008)

Chillmon schrieb:


> Abend ,
> 
> Da der Krieger des Sonnenordens ja rausgenommen wurde , steht das Imperium einfach ohne Tank da. Das wird vielleicht später kein Problem mehr sein , da man allen Rassen begegnet aber im niedrigen Levelbereich ist es doch ganz schön heftig zu spüren. Bestes Beispiel sind Public Quests . Da muss auch mal ein Feuerzauberer als Tank herhalten oder ein Hexenjäger und die sterben halt sehr schnell. Wenn im Szenario mal garkein Eisenbrecher der Zwerge dabei ist hat man schnell auch einen Nachteil. Mythic sollte da mal als aller erstes den imperialen Tank nachpatchen....
> 
> Grüße


sigmapriester hält doch viel aus


----------



## etmundi (20. September 2008)

Kannst weiterspielen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2008)

Richtig, wenns einen Ersatztank gibt, dann den Sigmarpriester... und wenn ihr Feuerzauberer und Hexenjäger vorschickt, was macht dann der Sigmarpriester?


----------



## darkSchnegge (20. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob jemand das gleiche prob hat wie ich, aber ich bin stolzer besitzer einer ce und kann aber nicht auf z.b meine bonusgesichter zugreifen.....ich habe den code registriert und kann auch spielen....aber von den bonus items ist nichts zu sehen!

Hat wer ne idee?


----------



## Katzendruide (20. September 2008)

Einer ne Idee wie Critical Error weg geht?


----------



## zirus_bubbles (20. September 2008)

Hallo ich habe 2 Fragen 1. Ich bin auf dem server Galrauch mit einem lvl 7 Schami und war bis jetzt kein bg weil ich std lang in der warte schlange hänge meine frage nun ist dies ein bug oder liegt es an der völkerverteilung (ordnung niedrig/zerstörung mittel)

2. Ich habe das menu und interface durch sucht wurde aber nicht fündig gibt es in war eine freundesliste?


Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Spyflander (20. September 2008)

also um die performance zu erhöen bringt schatten wegmachen 30% mehr leistung und sichteweite runterstellen auch nochmal so 30-40% mehr leistung!!!!(ganz auf niedrig) Ich hab die sichtweite auch ganz unten und wie ich finde kann man das auch so sehr gut spielen!!!!
Die restlichen grafikeinstellungen abzustellen bringt eigentlich überhaupt nichts bzw nur 1-2 frames...


----------



## Bullung (20. September 2008)

Warum kackt mein war immer mitten im spiel ab?


----------



## Spyflander (20. September 2008)

das man manchmal so lange auf bgs wartet liegt entweder an de rBevölkerungsverteilung bzw. die bg server sind down... das man zb 1-2 h auf nen bg wartet ist unnormal und da ist wohl das 2tere warscheinlicher!!!!


----------



## Spyflander (20. September 2008)

Bullung schrieb:


> Warum kackt mein war immer mitten im spiel ab?



Sowas liegt am Arbeitsspeicher!!!!! entweder du hast zu wenig oder er ist kaput!!!!


----------



## Lecktor (20. September 2008)

Tagschen,

Ma ne frage hab Headstart Cd Key bekommen + Ingame Item ohne DvD von der seite www.Trade-a-game.de, dvd kam gestern an, hab ich nun 2 verschiedene cd keys ?

Oder ist Headstart Cdkey anders als der aus der Dvd verpackung ?


----------



## Viellneuv (20. September 2008)

Hallo. 
Ich hoffe hier kann mir wer helfen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich mich registriert habe und dann den Code eingeben habe. Später bekomm ich die Mail das sie nicht angenommen wurde von wegen Postfach. Im Forum von War steht man müsse warten. Bei mir sind es jetzt schon 24h. Hab auch schon zwei E-mail an War geschrieben aber bekomme keine Antwort. Was könnte ich falsch gemacht haben? Oder könnte es auch sein, dass ich so dumm war und mich regstriert habe und das Passwort vergessen habe. Glaub eher nicht aber keine Ahnung mehr. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## Lecktor (20. September 2008)

Tagchen,

Hab mir übern Game shop Warhammer online bestellt, Headstart + ingame item Cd key per mail bekommen,

gestern kam DvD mit nem Cd key an, hab ik nu 2 Acc in warhammer kann das sein ????


----------



## Ishbal (20. September 2008)

Ich würde den ganzen Registrierungsprozess nochmal wiederholen, ausserdem hab ich auf der offiziellen HP vor kurzen gelesen das es mit Hotmailadressen Probleme gäbe und man lieber ein neues Konto mit anderer Mailadresse eröffnen solle.


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Nimm ne gmx Adresse und es wird funktionieren.


----------



## Katzendruide (20. September 2008)

Bulk & Ishbal sollte das die Antwort auf mein Problem sein oder vom wem?^^
Wenn von mir , Bulk bitte besser erklären versteh nicht ganz was du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So gut kenn ich mich mit PC nicht aus.


----------



## Lecktor (20. September 2008)

Ma ne frage,


Habe mir Warhammer Online über nen Online Gameshop bestellt, Headstart + ingame Item Cd key kam online im spame ordner,

Gestern bekam ich DvD mit nem Cd Key, hab  ik nun 2 Acc's ??????


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Viellneuv schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich hoffe hier kann mir wer helfen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich mich registriert habe und dann den Code eingeben habe. Später bekomm ich die Mail das sie nicht angenommen wurde von wegen Postfach. Im Forum von War steht man müsse warten. Bei mir sind es jetzt schon 24h. Hab auch schon zwei E-mail an War geschrieben aber bekomme keine Antwort. Was könnte ich falsch gemacht haben? Oder könnte es auch sein, dass ich so dumm war und mich regstriert habe und das Passwort vergessen habe. Glaub eher nicht aber keine Ahnung mehr. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.



das war gemeint Katzendruide, gmx Adresse wird funktionieren.


Warum Crit Error kommt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab bisher auch noch keine Lösung dafür irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## AemJaY (20. September 2008)

aha danke für die info.
da konnten mir sogar zwei helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Lecktor schrieb:


> Ma ne frage,
> 
> 
> Habe mir Warhammer Online über nen Online Gameshop bestellt, Headstart + ingame Item Cd key kam online im spame ordner,
> ...




Headstart 1 Key
Ingame Items 1 Key
DvD 1 Key (< der wichtigste von allen, das ist der Key für die Vollversion)


1 Account !


----------



## Aresetyr (20. September 2008)

gibt es ELV in Österreich oder is der Freimonat wenigstens wirklich frei oder muss ich gleich ne Gamecard oder KK angeben bevor ich loszocken kann (wie bei WoW ganz früher...)


----------



## Blackzora (20. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe ein Dickes Problem ob das so bleibt und ob das normal ist zwar !!!!.

Wartezeite der Server von ca 10:00 - 24 uhr sind 30 - 45 min auf den meisten.
Ist das normal ? Ändert sich da was ?

Wenn ich PvP machen will melde ich mich über das Symbol an über der Minimap ist das überhaupt richtig ich bin lvl 5 und bin auf vollem Server ich kann nur 1 BG (Karte)
auswählen -.- und losgehn tuht es bisher nicht 1 mal und war nun 2 std dauer on melde ich mich falsch an oder ist das so lame bei dem Game ?


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe ein Dickes Problem ob das so bleibt und ob das normal ist zwar !!!!.
> 
> ...



Wartezeit bedeutet zuviele Spieler wollen auf den Server .... ich denke da wird sich noch was tun, das die Kapazität noch ein wenig erhöht wird um den gut besuchten Servern noch Luft zu schaffen.

Du kannst immer nur das Szenario auswählen in dem Gebiet wo du dich befindest, im Chaosgebiet = Chaos Szenario, im Dunkelelfengebiet = Dunkelelfenszenario usw

Auf ein paar Servern waren die Szenarien deaktiviert, könnte daran gelegen haben oder das einfach zuviele Leute spielen wollten und keine Gegner da waren ^^


----------



## Aresetyr (20. September 2008)

sorry nochmals...

es is wichtig für mich, weil ich als Rollenspieler dann auch War antesten würde und eventuell mein RP Projekt auf War umlegen würde...

 "gibt es ELV in Österreich oder is der Freimonat wenigstens wirklich frei oder muss ich gleich ne Gamecard oder KK angeben bevor ich loszocken kann (wie bei WoW ganz früher...)"

ich find die infos immer nur für deutschland und da gibts halt oft gröbere unterschiede zwischen unseren ländern!


----------



## kempfe (20. September 2008)

Hallo Leute !

Habe gehört man kann sich, wie in WoW für RP abhängig vom Level irgendwo eine
Armor kaufen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo und ab wann ich die Armor kaufen kann ?!

grüße


----------



## Dagro (20. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe ein Dickes Problem ob das so bleibt und ob das normal ist zwar !!!!.
> 
> ...




Zu den wartezeiten hab ich in diesem Thread schonmal was geschrieben. Paar Seiten vorher.

Das mit dem PvP machst du richtig , aber wie bei allem geht das nur wenn sich von der anderen Fraktion auch genügend Spieler anmelden. Du kannst dich für mehrere BG´s anmelden musst dafür aber in dem Entsprechenden Land sein. Wenn du Ork/Zwerg Szenario spielen willst musst du dich in deren Land anmelden über das Minimapsymbol oben. Willst du dich dann auch noch für das Chaos/Menschen BG anmelden musst du in deren Land fliegen und dich dort anmelden (auch wieder über das Minimap symbol). So bist du in 2 Bgs angemeldet und wenn sich für eins genug Spieler finden gehts auch schon los


----------



## fowl (20. September 2008)

Mein Rl Kumpel und ich würden gerne zusammen Zocken, questen RvR usw...
er einen Magus und ich einen Squiqtreiber,

wie und mit welchem lvl könnten wir uns treffen?

also wie würd ich zum Ihm rüber kommen?


----------



## glockenturm11 (20. September 2008)

fowl schrieb:


> Mein Rl Kumpel und ich würden gerne zusammen Zocken, questen RvR usw...
> er einen Magus und ich einen Squiqtreiber,
> 
> wie und mit welchem lvl könnten wir uns treffen?
> ...



http://www.massively.com/2008/09/07/how-to...n-the-blighted/


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2008)

Hallo

Also zuerstmal muss ich sagen,ich find das Game bis jetzt einsame Spitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel auf dem Server Moot,wollte eigentlich auf einen spielen der Voll ist,aber ich hab net wirklich  Bock auf Warteschlange.

Mir ist aufgefallen dass im * Allgemein Chat* ,sprich */1* sehr wenig geschrieben wird.Ist das bei anderen Servern auch der Fall?
Wo kann man eigentlich seine Latenz ansehen?Und wie erkennt man welche Klasse die anderen Spieler haben?

Gruß Thunderphönix


----------



## Nillinio (20. September 2008)

Jupp ist auf meinem auch so, ich würd ja gern was reinschreiben aber /1 ist nicht der Befehl dazu, komm mir ein wenig Blöd vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (20. September 2008)

Gleich mal eine dumme frage von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . An die leute die en Squid zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ab lvl 11 kann man ja im skillbaum pkt verteilen. Aber ich weis nicht welcher am besten ist. Könnt ihr mir tips geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2008)

so nun auch mal ne frage von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im zusammenhang mit WAR kommen immer wieder die Begriffe T1, T2, T3 und T4 auf.
worum genau handelt es sich dabei? danke im voraus

und nein, ich hab WAR noch nicht angespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemistry (20. September 2008)

Wo kann man die ganzen Einstellungen zwecks Zahlung vornehmen?
ELV einstellen usw.
Habe noch nichts zu gefunden oO


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> so nun auch mal ne frage von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das T steht für Tier (nein nicht DAS Tier, englisch für Stufe)

T1 Stufe 1 sozusagen, das ist der Bereich lvl1-lvl11, der Anfangsbereich also
T2 lvl12-21
T3 lvl22-31
T4 lvl32-40 steht dementsprechend für den Endcontent.


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Chemistry schrieb:


> Wo kann man die ganzen Einstellungen zwecks Zahlung vornehmen?
> ELV einstellen usw.
> Habe noch nichts zu gefunden oO




Ab 1.Oktober möglich.


----------



## Ashgard (20. September 2008)

Wenn die Symbole über den Händler plötzlich weg sind... Bug? Oder irgendwas gedrückt was ich nicht sollte? In den Optionen hab ich nirgends 
eine Einstellung gefunden (und über die SuFu die Frage nicht *G*).


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2008)

danke bulk.
das mit tier wusst ich auch schon, aus WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2008)

Und wie is dat nun mit der Latenz?Kann man die irgendwo sehen?,und kann man irgendwo sehen welche Klasse die anderen Spieler haben?

z.B wenn ich einen Dunkelfelfen sehe,seh ich nur das es nen Dunkelelfen is,aber net ob es Hexenkriegerin,Zauberin,oder Jüngerin des Khaine sind.

Komischerweise kann ich im Allgemein Chat mit /1 schreiben.


----------



## Philipp23 (20. September 2008)

Und ? Wie ist das nun mit meiner frage ?


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Und ? Wie ist das nun mit meiner frage ?



http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=8

Da kannste lesen und dir ein paar Skillungen zusammen bauen, ich weiß ja nicht welchen Spielstil bevorzugst, das weiß keiner und allgemeine Tipps oder Vorschläge für Skillungen wird es erst geben, wenn auf lvl40 die ersten Erfahrungen vorliegen.


----------



## Chemistry (20. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Ab 1.Oktober möglich.



Dankeschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerxis (20. September 2008)

gibt es eine tastenkombination oder ein kommando mit dem man im chatfenster einen bereits abgeschickten text erneut ins fenster schreiben kann ?
also simple text widerholung

was meistens mit der pfeiltaste-oben belegt ist , hier aber nicht


----------



## Einfallslos (20. September 2008)

Hallo

als erstes, es fehlt ein Questforum...

Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich suche "Alan Wagner" von der Quest "Fungus Forschung"
Ich suche schon wie ein verrückter dannach finde ihn/sie aber einfach nicht, wäre echt super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo der Questgeber ist.

Mfg


----------



## dense (20. September 2008)

hiho, 

meine frage:

Talismanherstellung - woher bekommt man die fragmente?


----------



## bmorph (20. September 2008)

cerxis schrieb:


> gibt es eine tastenkombination oder ein kommando mit dem man im chatfenster einen bereits abgeschickten text erneut ins fenster schreiben kann ?
> also simple text widerholung
> 
> was meistens mit der pfeiltaste-oben belegt ist , hier aber nicht



würde mich auch interessieren, sehr nervig


----------



## Kyddo (20. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren, sehr nervig



Wollt ihr rumspammen oder was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf eure frage ob es sowas gibt. 
Ein ganz klares: JA


----------



## WarAxolotl (20. September 2008)

dense schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> meine frage:
> 
> Talismanherstellung - woher bekommt man die fragmente?


Magisches Verwerten heisst der Sammelskill. Alle Gegenstände ab mind. grüner Farbe können verwertet werden UND auch bestimmte andere Gegenstände - heissen dann "ruinierte Ausrüstung" o.ä.



Frage bezürglich der Gilden:
Funktioniert das ähnlich wie in Wow? ... Man benötigt 6 Leute zur Gründung einer Gilde, steigen danach aber 1-2 Leute aus, bleibt die Gilde noch bestehen?


----------



## Dilan (20. September 2008)

ja


----------



## Dreonidas (20. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber könnte mir jemand bitte sagen wie man die CE Köpfe freischaltet?

Hab schon meinen Item-Code eingegeben und die Bonus-Items bekommen. Nur finde ich nirgends die Bonus-Köpfe (habe den Ork mit der Eisenplatte im Gesicht gesucht und nix) und von den Bonus-Quests felht auch jede Spur.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## AramisCortess (20. September 2008)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




merci


----------



## Tarida (20. September 2008)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde,

aber wo kann ich die Rüstungen von Rufstufe 7-9 kaufen? Die von den Rufstufen darunter kriegt man ja jeweils im ersten Kriegslager, aber diese höheren nun nicht mehr, weiß jemand wos die gibt? (Spiele Zerstörung)


----------



## Tomtek (20. September 2008)

Huhu hab da auch paar fragen :

1. ist es normal das Warhammer manchmal einfach so ab"kackt" ?^^

2. Wenn ihr warhammer spielen wollt müsst ihr dan auch immer die Login daten beim Mythpatcher (oder so) eingeben und immer so ein "release" (ka wie das genau heisst) runterladen ?

3. Müsst ihr (wenn ihr spielen wollt) auch immer wieder dieses Formular ausfühlen ? (wo man durchlesen muss und unten einen haken klicken muss..)

wäre froh auf eine schnelle antwort 

mfg tomtek


----------



## Kropder (20. September 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Huhu hab da auch paar fragen :
> 
> 1. ist es normal das Warhammer manchmal einfach so ab"kackt" ?^^
> 
> ...






1. das abkacken passiert manchmal wird aber hoffendlich bald ebhobne

2.das liegt daran das eigendlich minütig neue sachen egpatcht werden darum wird jedesmal geguckt auf welchem patchstand du bist

3. das muss man jedesmal machen solang die so oft patchen


----------



## cerxis (20. September 2008)

Kyddo schrieb:


> Wollt ihr rumspammen oder was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




öhm ja ... und du willst uns nicht sagen wie es geht ?

kann uns bitte jemand anderes weiterhelfen ?

ich suche die tastenkombination oder das kommando um nen text zu widerholen


----------



## Azrielus (21. September 2008)

So mal ne ganz dumme Frage:

Wie kann ich im szenario chan schreiben? Ja ich weiß ich bin der NaP der Nation und ein kack noob aber ich peils einfach nich.^^


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (21. September 2008)

Azrielus schrieb:


> So mal ne ganz dumme Frage:
> 
> Wie kann ich im szenario chan schreiben? Ja ich weiß ich bin der NaP der Nation und ein kack noob aber ich peils einfach nich.^^




/sp


----------



## Rapaaa (21. September 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Wir haben vor kurzem mit unserer gilde auf Moot die Gildenstufe 6 erreicht,womit wir laut angaben zutritt zur Viperngrube haben.
Allerdings können wir die nicht betreten.
Der einzige unterschied is das vorher da stand "Die Türe ist verschlossen" und jetzt nicht mehr,rein können wir deswegen aber nicht.
Weiß einer von euch schon was??


----------



## Nhazirluna (21. September 2008)

Wie funktioniert  das genau  mit dem  Rufausrüstungshändlern ( oder wie  die  heissen;-) :

Gibt es verschiedene  je nach Rufstufe oder  rüsten die  ihr Angebot auf ? (Passen sich am Ruf des Spielers an)

Mein kleiner Schamane  ist erst  lvl  8 Rufrang 7 , leider finde  ich bei den  Händlern nur Teile für maximal Rufrang  5, also  jene  die  er schon anhat ;-)

Und noch  eine vielleicht  dumme Frage ; 
wie geht es nach Kapitel  3 weiter, muss man irgendwo  hinfliegen  oder......

sry  die  Fragen  bin noch  WAR - Anfänger;-)





und  nein ich bin kein  WoW spieler  sondern ein alter  DAoC- Hase ;-)


----------



## Albatou (21. September 2008)

Also das ist so... Ach, willst ja keine Kommentare, sorry^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferrok (21. September 2008)

Hi ist es in War allgemein üblich das im Szenario und bei öffentlichen Quests die Heilergrundklassen nur nuken anstatt ma wen zu heilen?


----------



## Nhazirluna (21. September 2008)

gml  ich mein  Kommentare  wie die  nicht zur Frage  gehören wie  z.B bist  ein dämlicher  Noob  oder dergleichen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alchemara (21. September 2008)

> wie geht es nach Kapitel 3 weiter, muss man irgendwo hinfliegen oder......



Einfach den Hauptweg weiterlaufen ins nächste gebiet einfach mal auf die Karte schauen.


----------



## buhmmler (21. September 2008)

Ferrok schrieb:


> Hi ist es in War allgemein üblich das im Szenario und bei öffentlichen Quests die Heilergrundklassen nur nuken anstatt ma wen zu heilen?



Ne^^, ich heile immer alle. Würde es auch mal schön finden wenn die Tanks mal den Heilern die aggro abnehmen würden 
-.-"

mfg Schnuddel ausm Averland^.^


----------



## ThorgrimmE (21. September 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir wer sagen, wo ich das 2. Zwergen-Kriegslager finde? Oder anders gefragt wo finde ich den Flugmeister in Mount Bloodhorn? Denn es gibt doch in jedem Abschnitt einen Flugpunkt!?
Das dritte Lager in den Sümpfen hab ich.

Grüße


----------



## glockenturm11 (21. September 2008)

ThorgrimmE schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir wer sagen, wo ich das 2. Zwergen-Kriegslager finde?
> 
> Grüße




http://warhammer.gamepressure.com/spot.asp?ID=1398
oder http://warhammer.gamepressure.com/warhamme...tory.asp?ID=409
Rischtisch?


----------



## Strabato (21. September 2008)

Nhazirluna schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Schamane  ist erst  lvl  8 Rufrang 7 ,



ISt das richtig so?

Also ich bin nun bei lvl 17 und hab noch Rufrang 3 ... weiter bewegt sich da nix.
Was mache ich falsch?

MFG


----------



## Shadøw !! (21. September 2008)

Musst auch PvP machen ... ich bin lvl 12 und rufrang 11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. September 2008)

Keine ahnung normalerweise würde ich sagen zuwenig PvP, der RvR Rang ist nie höher als der eigene Lvl bis man 40 wird, ansonsten würde ich sagen stimmt da was nicht.


----------



## Azddel (21. September 2008)

Strabato schrieb:


> ISt das richtig so?
> 
> Also ich bin nun bei lvl 17 und hab noch Rufrang 3 ... weiter bewegt sich da nix.
> Was mache ich falsch?
> ...



Ruf bekkommst du durch Töten der Gegner im RvR. Sei es im Szenario oder im Open-RvR. Wenn du also nur lustig NPCs vor dich hinschlachtest, wirds schwer mit dem Rufrang.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. September 2008)

Das lvl der Stadt ist zu niedrig, die Viperngrube geht glaub ich erst ab City Rank 2 auf, macht also fleißig Quests in der Stadt, geht mal in die Instanzen und macht die Public Quests die es gibt, dann wird das nach einiger Zeit hoffentlich.


----------



## davinci2k8 (21. September 2008)

ab t2 sind die Rufhändler in den Festungen zu finden.
Das war vorher anders da es in T1 keine festungen gibt... soviel dazu...

lv 15-RR12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BattleMage (21. September 2008)

Zurück zum Thema.

Die nächsten Rüstunungen gibts auf Rufrang 8. Die sind ziemlich gut und brauchbar.

Level 17 und Rufrang 3 klingt irgendwie langweilig. Da fehlt doch die Hälfte vom Spiel oder nicht?


----------



## Strabato (21. September 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ruf bekkommst du durch Töten der Gegner im RvR. Sei es im Szenario oder im Open-RvR. Wenn du also nur lustig NPCs vor dich hinschlachtest, wirds schwer mit dem Rufrang.




ok, danke... daran wirds liegen ;-)
7 Std in Warteschlange und nix passiert, da kann man nix machen :-D Naja wird sich hoffentlich noch bessern


----------



## ChrisKane (21. September 2008)

Um an teile zu kommen mit höheren lvl musst du bestimmte anforderrungen erfüllen, die im Tioer 1 befindlichen Rufhändler bieten in den Warcamps maximal teile mit der anforderrung  vom Charlvl 8 und rufrang 5 soweit ich mich entsinne.
Im tier 2 Gebiet wirds etwas schwieriger da es dort keine rufhändler in den Basen oder in den Warcamps gibt.
Hier müsst ihr in den RvR gebieten gehen zu den Burgen die man dort erobern muss.
Im obersten stockwerk findet man die Rufhändler die dann neue sachen anbieten, natürlich braucht man dafür dann auch wieder das entsprechende lvl.
Man kann sich aber die Items auch so anschauen wenn man den Filter dementsprechend setzt.


----------



## everblue (21. September 2008)

Hallo lieber TE,

du hast da irgendwo so eine Box rumliegen in der paar so runde Scheiben drin sind (auch DVD genannt) und so etwas wie ein kleines Buch drin ist (sowas wo viele Schichten Papier übereinander sind).

Nimm bitte dieses kleine Buch an dich und versuch diese Schichten zu öffnen, dann wird dir auffallen, dass da was drin steht.

Nun siehe auf diesen Seiten unten in der mitte steht eine Zahl, nun blättere solang in diesen "Buch" bis unten eine Zahl auftaucht die so aussieht: 29

Nun musst du das lesen (sorry aber etwas mühe musst du dir doch geben), und deine Frage ist damit beantwortet.


MFG
everblue


----------



## japawa (21. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Hallo lieber TE,
> 
> du hast da irgendwo so eine Box rumliegen in der paar so runde Scheiben drin sind (auch DVD genannt) und so etwas wie ein kleines Buch drin ist (sowas wo viele Schichten Papier übereinander sind).
> 
> ...



Es kann ja auch sein das er es ausm EA-Store hat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vendetto (21. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich möchte bitte die Zahl der dummen Fragen um eine erweitern... also aufgepasst , hier kommt sie :
Bei mir laggt warhammer extreeeeeem... so extrem dass es nichtmehr spielbar ist, ich hatte einmal zwei stunden mittags erwischt wo es nicht der fall war und konnte mit eher kleineren laggs spielen. Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert:
Chars auf 3 verschiedenen servern erstellt, einmal war sogar meine Seite niedrig bevölkert... hat nichts gebracht.
Komisch ist, das ist das einzige spiel was so extrem laggt - ich kann CSS, WoW zocken und das ohne weitere probleme aber hier ist es sehr sehr heftig. Nun, was soll ich tun ? Liegt es an mir oder an den Warhammer Servern ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. September 2008)

Wieso ist mein Server voll ?  


Und kann man im Chatfenster einstellen das man die Lootmsg und den ganze kram net sieht?
das is schon ziemlich nervig wenn man immer scrollen muss um was zu lesen


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (21. September 2008)

wo ist den die gildentruhe ?


----------



## Stroth80 (21. September 2008)

hi,
ich würde gerne wissen wo ic hden nächsten rufhändler finde ich bin jetzt rufrang 12 den letzen den ich gesehn hab war noch in ekrund, in barak varr gibt es einen aber nur wenn die burg von der ordnung kontrolliert wird, gibt es in altdorf einen?


----------



## Nhazirluna (21. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Hallo lieber TE,
> 
> du hast da irgendwo so eine Box rumliegen in der paar so runde Scheiben drin sind (auch DVD genannt) und so etwas wie ein kleines Buch drin ist (sowas wo viele Schichten Papier übereinander sind).
> 
> ...





Ähm  ich hab  die  Box  noch nicht und  somit auch  kein  Handbuch  
(tja leider  musste  ich arbeiten , war  nicht Zuhause  als  die  Post  kam, und so  kann ich die  Box  erst  am Montag  abholen ;-) 


Soviel  zu deiner  Antwort   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  versucht   das  Boxending  mit dem  Buchding herbeizuzaubern.... aber es  materialisiert  sich irgendwie  nicht  .....  ohhhhhh *  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Allen anderen  danke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (21. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63194


----------



## fowl (21. September 2008)

wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist,

Gilde vs Gilde irgendwie zu spielen?


----------



## Stroth80 (21. September 2008)

gut danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (21. September 2008)

Wollte ma wissen aus was die Stange der Gildenstandarte ist.


----------



## Disasterio (21. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das lvl der Stadt ist zu niedrig, die Viperngrube geht glaub ich erst ab City Rank 2 auf, macht also fleißig Quests in der Stadt, geht mal in die Instanzen und macht die Public Quests die es gibt, dann wird das nach einiger Zeit hoffentlich.



So ist es leider oder eher besserso.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (21. September 2008)

Tipp: Da gibt es bei den docks ne öffentliche quest, wo man Zombies oder Untote töten muss, die Rang 9-11 sind. Loot ist zwar nicth besonders gut, müsste aber den Städte Rang hoch bringen, oder?


Ach, und wie viele Gilden gibt es eigentlich auf Moot?^^ Und wie heißt deine?^^

Tante Edith hat mich grad auf merksam gemacht das du Zerstörung spielst^^.


----------



## Kyddo (21. September 2008)

cerxis schrieb:


> öhm ja ... und du willst uns nicht sagen wie es geht ?
> 
> kann uns bitte jemand anderes weiterhelfen ?
> 
> ich suche die tastenkombination oder das kommando um nen text zu widerholen



War nicht deine frage!
Tastenkompi ist "Shift + Pfeiltaste nach oben"



> Wollte ma wissen aus was die Stange der Gildenstandarte ist.



Die Stange der Gildenstandarte ist meist aus Holz gefertigt.



> wo ist den die gildentruhe ?



Beim Schatzmeister in der Hauptstadt.



> Wieso ist mein Server voll ?



Weil Leute wie du auf dem Server spielen und zwar nicht wenig. Da wird das Limit schnell erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich finds auch ne frechheit das so viel WAR spielen.



> Bei mir laggt warhammer extreeeeeem... so extrem dass es nichtmehr spielbar ist, ich hatte einmal zwei stunden mittags erwischt wo es nicht der fall war und konnte mit eher kleineren laggs spielen. Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert:
> Chars auf 3 verschiedenen servern erstellt, einmal war sogar meine Seite niedrig bevölkert... hat nichts gebracht.
> Komisch ist, das ist das einzige spiel was so extrem laggt - ich kann CSS, WoW zocken und das ohne weitere probleme aber hier ist es sehr sehr heftig. Nun, was soll ich tun ? Liegt es an mir oder an den Warhammer Servern ?



Frage 1: Deinstallier WAR, ruf deine Freunde an, treff dich mit ihnen, und LVL dein RL

Frage 2: Warhammer



> /sp



Ähhh falsch

/sc = Szenario
/sp = Szenario Gruppe

Aber das nen klarer fall von "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!" steht alles beim start eines Szenarios da


----------



## Gothmorg (21. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Hallo lieber TE,
> 
> du hast da irgendwo so eine Box rumliegen in der paar so runde Scheiben drin sind (auch DVD genannt) und so etwas wie ein kleines Buch drin ist (sowas wo viele Schichten Papier übereinander sind).
> 
> ...



Naja, da muss man bei WAR auch nicht wirklich drauf kommen, da in dem Handbuch fast nur die unwichtigen Sachen stehen und die wichtigen Sachen außenvor bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (21. September 2008)

Also in der unvermeidlichen Stadt kann man sich ja Trophäen kaufen. Allerdings wird bei manchen anstelle Gold beim Preis irgendein komischer Gegenstand angezeigt. Weiß von euch jemand, was das ist, bzw. wie man das bekommt, der hat da nämlich keinen Tooltip und jetzt bin ich ziemlich ratlos.


----------



## Greenday (21. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

da ich versucht habe mich im internet schlau zu machen aber nirgends was gefunden habe (auch mit der SuFu nicht) frag ich einfach mal hier.Und zwar frage ich mich da mein einstellen kann wieviel Steuern (Gildensteuer) es bei einer gilde in War geben soll einstellen kann,wo ich den "Kontostand" der gilde abrufen kann ? die gilde hat erst gildenstufe 3 da sie ganz frisch ist,aber ich habe überall geguckt doch nirgends wird was angezeigt,gibt es da ein speziellen NPC in der Unvermeindlichen Stadt ? oder kann man das guthaben erst einsehen wenn die gilde höher ist ?


MFG


----------



## Jaraxle74 (21. September 2008)

Hallo.

Seit neuesten hat unsere Gilde  die möglichkeit auf eine Gildenkiste zuzugreifen.
Die sache ist nur die: wie komm ich an das ding ran? Bin gestern ne halbe std durch Altdorf gerannt ohne was zu finden. In der gilde und im Chat wusste auch keiner was.
Bei den normalen Bankschaltern bekommt man ja nur zugriff aufs eigene Fach.

Also wer das weiss raus damit und auch als kaknoob darf ich zugeflamt werden xd!°

MFG


----------



## Eli (21. September 2008)

In der Hauptbank von Altdorf steht glaube ich ein Gildenbank Typ. Ist aber grad schwer zu beschreiben wo das ist. ;(


----------



## Whitman (21. September 2008)

Bin mir nicht sicher ... aber is das der sog. Schatzhüter? Halt mal nach dem Ausschau. Ich kann dir leider nur sagen wo er in der UvS ist.


----------



## Wally (21. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann einfach nicht finden wie man dem öfftenlichen Chat beitreten kann.

Ich kann mit niemandem chatten.

Ich kann nur: /Rufen, /Gilde, /Kriegstru, /Gruppe, /Sagen auswählen.

Ich möchte eine Gilde suchen kann aber nirgendwo mit anderen Chatten.

Bitte helft mir mal! Vl. übersehen ich einfach was......

Danke.

Gruss, Wally


----------



## Pizzakarton (21. September 2008)

Wally schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich kann einfach nicht finden wie man dem öfftenlichen Chat beitreten kann.
> 
> ...




/1 Text


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Ay - in der Bank der Hauptstadt. Da gibt es Lageristen fuer die persoenliche Kiste und auch einen fuer die Gildenkiste...


----------



## Oimdudla (21. September 2008)

kann man nun die beta mit nem acc updaten? :/


----------



## Wally (21. September 2008)

Ah, so einfach, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibts ein eine Liste wo man sehen kann welcher Channel welche Nr. hat.

Interessant wäre auch ob es einen Gruppenchannel gibt, wo man leute für einen Q suchen kann.

Gruss, Wally


----------



## yoshinoi (21. September 2008)

Frage:

Ist beim normalen Spiel ein gratis Monat oder so was in der Art dabei?


----------



## sno0zy (21. September 2008)

es gibt wohl mehrere ereignisse die dir erlauben eine trophäe zu kaufen. also ich hab z.b. nach dem 1000. hochelfen den ich umgebracht habe eine medaille bekommen. wie das mit den anderen funktioniert wüsste ich selber gerne

btw, geiler avatar... linux pinguin inner servo rüstung xD


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (21. September 2008)

Guten Tag!

ich habe da eine Frage zur Größeneinstllung des Chats:
ich möchte gerne das Fenster nach oben hin höher haben, aber nicht breiter, und ich möchte nicht dass die schrift einfach nur größer wird, aber genau das passiert ja nun mal.

also ich möchte quasi einen größeren Ausschnitt von dem was geschrieben wurde und nicht nur einfach das ganze Ding proportional größer zoomen.
also geht das jetzt überhaupt wie ich mir das wünsche?


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich habs herausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (H)Smok (21. September 2008)

Ich spiele  viel RvR auf den instanzierten Schlachtfeldern, bin schamane und heile ausschließlich ( ja das gibt es ) ^^ und am ende bekommt man ja ep für das beenden de schlachtfeldes, was mir aufgefallen ist das ich immer unter den letzten 3 bin was die ep betrifft, obwohl meine heilerleistungen sehr gut sind und ich fast immer unter den ersten 3 bin was die heillerleistung angeht.

wie kommt das  das ich obwohl ich so starke leistung briinge trotzden so wenig ep bekomme im gegensatz zu den anderen ? 

mfg Smok


----------



## Greenday (21. September 2008)

keiner ne ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## simoni (21. September 2008)

Ich glaube, es werden meistens die Kills gezählt, bie denen du anwesend oder in der Nähe warst. Bin meistens unter den Top 3, obwohl ich nicht den Top Damage oder Super Heilung rausgehauen habe, aber einfach am meisten getötete Spieler. Im Prinzip fördert dieses System ja das zergen, aber zum Glück habens noch nicht so viele durchschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larison (21. September 2008)

Wenn Du die Gildentruhe nutzen kannst, dann siehst Du dort den Kontostand.

Die Gildentruhe befindet sich in US (Unvermeidliche Stadt) bei 38.85 , 62.35

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Kozmo (21. September 2008)

Ganz so simpel gestrickt wird das RvR System nicht sein denn dann könnte man sich ja einfach hinstellen und die ganze Zeit heilen, heilen und heilen obwohl kein Bedarf da ist und dann wäre man Platz 1. Ich gehe davon aus das es komplizierter ist und das es auch darauf ankommt was und in in welchem maß derjenige macht den du heilst.


----------



## Greenday (21. September 2008)

ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## makkaal (21. September 2008)

Hm, das Problem teile ich nicht. Ich spiele Zelot und beschäftige mich auch grundsätzlich mit heilen. 
(Im Übrigen lediglich deshalb, weil ich es als Tank wie die Pest hasse, wenn ein Heiler neben mir steht und lieber Schaden macht anstatt mich zu heilen... GAH wie ich das hasse!!

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich die Liste nach Heilleistung sortiere und mir Mühe gebe um dann hoffentlich ganz oben zu stehen, versuche ich parallel durch Dots und Debuffs Schaden auszuteilen - was meist auch wunderbar gelingt. (Manchmal freue ich mich wie ein kleines Kind, wenn es mir gelingt, tatsächlich mal wieder oben mit Heilung zu stehen und noch mehr Schaden ausgeteilt zu haben als der nächste Heiler unter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Vielleicht ist aber genau das der Punkt: Oftmals reicht es, auf jeden angegriffenen Gegner einen DoT zu setzen, so dass du mit an der Tötung beteiligt bist. Du sammelst ja auch Erfahrung, wenn deine Gruppenmitglieder Kills ergattern. Deinen XP Input kannst du also durch das DoTten von Gegnern, die nicht von deinen Gruppenmitgliedern angegriffen werden, vergrößern - wobei wohl Alleinkills mehr bringen. Das kann man leider als Heiler meist vergessen, da es je nach Gegner nicht klappt oder Stunden dauert (Ich möchte zu gern die Gesichter der Eisenbrecher sehen, wenn ihnen das Grinsen einfriert sobald ich meine Moral-Heilung nutze und wieder mit vollem HP Balken vor ihnen stehe xD)

Wovon genau das abhängt, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Mir gehts aber mit den DoTs und Debuffs verteilen eigentlich ganz gut. Ansonsten achte wirklich mal, wie Kozmo schon sagte, auf den Zustand deines Heilobjekts. Gezählt wird meiner Erfahrung nach die tatsächlich geheilte Leistung, nicht der Versuch. Overheal bringt also keine Punkte. Soll heißen: So wie der DD versucht, den Balken runterzuziehen und dadurch Punkte bekommt, kriegst du welche, in dem du den Balken wieder hochknallst. Und nur dann.
Übrigens - buffen wird immer gern gesehen. 2h Tanks (für die ich persönlich wenig Verständnis habe...Warum einen Tank wählen, wenn man Schaden machen will?) freuen sich manchmal maßlos darüber, wenn man ihre Resistenzen stärkt. Ein Schami hat mir schon per emote die Füße geküsst, weil ich ihm einen Int Buff verpasst hab.
Bin nicht sicher, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass auch das in die Punktewertung für XP reingeht.


----------



## Rapaaa (21. September 2008)

wieviele gilden es gibt weiß ich nicht,aber ich denke das wir mit 83 Membern so ziemlich eine der größten sind.
Unsere Gilde heisst "Last Pride"


----------



## HalfCake (21. September 2008)

> EA Mythic wird bei Warhammer Online in Bezug auf die Gestaltungsoptionen für Spielercharaktere neue Wege beschreiten. Zum einen soll dies mit klaren und unverkennbaren Merkmalen der verschiedenen Klassen erreicht werden. D.h. dass ein Waaaghboss auf 20 Meter Entfernung bereits als solcher erkannt werden soll, ohne dass man irgendwelche Statistiken dafür benötigt. Jedoch sollen 10 verschiedene Waaaghbosse nebeneinander absolut individuell aussehen.
> 
> 
> Im Laufe der Zeit und mit gesteigerter Erfahrung werden sich Charaktere je nach Rasse/Karriere auch körperlich verändern. Damit soll ein Spieler die Stärke seines Gegenübers erkennen können, ohne irgendwelche Level Angaben zu benötigen.
> ...



Das hab ich irgend wann mal gelesen, meine Frage ist jetzt, ist das wirklich so, ich mein wird man mit zunehmenden lvl als Ork wirklich größer oder bekommt als Barbar auch Mutationen die nichts mit der Fähigkeit zu tun haben?


----------



## Kirath (21. September 2008)

HalfCake schrieb:


> Das hab ich irgend wann mal gelesen, meine Frage ist jetzt, ist das wirklich so, ich mein wird man mit zunehmenden lvl als Ork wirklich größer oder bekommt als Barbar auch Mutationen die nichts mit der Fähigkeit zu tun haben?




das kommt alles noch ins spiel. und weil mythic so toll ist, müssen wir dann auch wahrscheinlich nichtmal für zahlen.


----------



## Omidas (21. September 2008)

Diese Gefühl kenne ich.

Ich würde mich tierisch freuen wenn es irgendwie erklärt würde, wie die Berechnung im Szenario von statten geht. Bin echt sehr verwundert was da manchmal von Berechnungen kommen. Dabei finde ich die EP noch halbwegs erklärlich, aber die Rufpunkte sind für mich mehr als kurios.

Mache Bgs mit meinem Eisenbrecher und halte hinten die Reihen sauber und mache Bescützen auf alles was gerade den Schutz bedarf, kick e alles weg und mache das, was ich denke, was ein Tank tun muss. Und trotzdem immer nur magere ausbeute. Hatte schon so 2 gehabt, wo ich mich richtig gut eingeschätzt habe und dann nur 10 und 67 Ruf bekommen habe.
Dann gibts aber wieder solche BGs, wo ich wild in die Menge rein laufe und alles nerve und angreife was sich nur irgendwie bewgt. Dabei lasse ich die Bewachung etwas zurück. Bei einem solchen BG ist mir mal das Headset runtergefallen und lag dann 2 Min tot afk aufm Boden es reparieren. Am Ende stand ich mit über 300 Ruf da, was für mich ein sehr gutes Ergebnis ist.

Also würde mich freuen, wenn mir irgendwer mal erklären könnte, wie sich das berechnet oder wenigstens eine Theorie.


----------



## Reigen @ Malygos (21. September 2008)

Ich hab auch ein Problem bei der Code eingabe auf der Warhammer seite und zwar kann ich denn Code und meine Accdatein eingeben aber finde keinen Butten um diesen zu bestätigen (Das is der Link Warhammer Code
Kann man denn irgendwo anders bestätigen oder mach ich nur irgendwas falsch?


----------



## Derigon (21. September 2008)

Reigen schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Problem bei der Code eingabe auf der Warhammer seite und zwar kann ich denn Code und meine Accdatein eingeben aber finde keinen Butten um diesen zu bestätigen (Das is der Link Warhammer Code
> Kann man denn irgendwo anders bestätigen oder mach ich nur irgendwas falsch?



Wenn du Copy&Paste gemacht hast kann es sein,dass der Button nicht erscheint, da er erst aktiv wird wenn alle Felder ausgefüllt sind. Und dieser Trigger scheint bei Copy&Paste nicht zu greifen.

Ansonsten würde ich dir mal empfehlen nach der Code eingabe noch nen leerzeichen zu machen, vllt triggert  es dann.


----------



## Ebon (21. September 2008)

HalfCake schrieb:


> Das hab ich irgend wann mal gelesen, meine Frage ist jetzt, ist das wirklich so, ich mein wird man mit zunehmenden lvl als Ork wirklich größer oder bekommt als Barbar auch Mutationen die nichts mit der Fähigkeit zu tun haben?



Also beim Barbar hab ich schon diverse Veränderung bemerkt. Andere Mutationen, irgendwie scheint bei einigen die Behaarung zuzunehmen ...


----------



## Rungor (21. September 2008)

so ich hab auch mal wieder ne frage....
ich hab jetzt noch 7 tage von der open beta... muss ich mir dann das spiel kaufen und kann meinen account erweitern so das ich meinen charakter weiterspielen kann?
wird der char nach den 7 tagen wieder gelöscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HalfCake (21. September 2008)

Alles kla denn bin ich ja beruhigt hab bisher nämlich noch nichts davon gemerkt Thx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (21. September 2008)

Jetzt kann ich hier mal Mimimi starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele Schwarzork und wie soll ichs sagen wenn ich an fordester Front kämpfe und keine Heilung bekomme, kann ich das Ganze vergessen weil ich in ein paar Sekunden dann eh schon tot bin.

So macht Schwarzork kein Spaß ;D
Wenn ich Heal kriege bin ich eigntl. kaum besiegbar.
Stoffies kippen so gut wie direkt um und andere Tank-Klassen kriegen mich eh nicht down.


----------



## Hannes1887 (21. September 2008)

Würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren, ob das schon implementiert ist, oder irgendwann kommt ?


----------



## (H)Smok (21. September 2008)

ja overheal wird ncihtgerechnet genauso wie bei wow das schon klar. 

also ich stärke meine grp immer mit meinen buffs aber dots hab ich noch nie versucht, das werd ich mal tun und kills bin ich auch immer oben mit bei da ich kaum sterbe mich immer hinten halte etc. 

aber danke für die info


----------



## RegokGer (21. September 2008)

also das mitn ep ist nen ganz einfaches system:


ep bekommt man fals ein gegner von einem gruppenmitglied (bzw.) dir attackiert wurde und darauf stirbt, dh: wenn du 10schaden machst und ne andre gruppe den kaputt haut krigste auch ep  die ep gibts nur bereichswirkend, also wenn du 400meter wegstehst und dann ein gegner gekillt wird von einem gruppenmitlgied ( ohne deine hilfe) gibts keine ep

ep wird immer dürch die angreifer geteilt: = wenn der gegner sagen wir mal 1000ep gibt, und ihr mit 3 personen aus deiner gruppe und 2 aus ner andren den killt krigt jeder 200ep

das gleiche gilt auch für szenarios (alle mtiglieder des szenarios werden ja als "raid" gewertet, da ist das system gleich nur der wert anders geteilt wird ( also nicht 1/1 für jedes mitglied sondern etwas mehr)



mein tipp um viel ep zu bekommen: bleibt bei der gruppe: je mehr mitspieler um dich herum sind des so mehr ep bekommste da man ja auch mehr gegner killt in deinem bereich  ich bin immer bei den 1. 3 vom ep her im szenario seid ich das so mache.


----------



## Havamal (21. September 2008)

Weiss jemand ob auch auf der Eu Seite ein Realmwar geben wird wie  auf der amerikanischen?


----------



## menaures (21. September 2008)

gleichfalls ..
normalerweise wird ja auf der karte angezeigt wo die quest zu lösen/abzugeben ist, aber bei fungus forschung sieht man da nix :\
naja, ich glaub wir müssen einfach warten bis eine quest-db seite online ist, ansonsten werden wir noch lange suchen können ..


----------



## Refaser (21. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man alleine an dem Aussehen der Ausrüstung (bin derzeit lvl 20) schon erkennen in welchem Lvl der entfernte Gegner sich ungefähr aufhält. Aber ich hoffe das die hier angesprochenen Änderungen auch noch kommen, das würde einem, meiner Meinung nach, super Spiel noch das I Tüpfelchen geben


----------



## Horasto (21. September 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> so ich hab auch mal wieder ne frage....
> ich hab jetzt noch 7 tage von der open beta... muss ich mir dann das spiel kaufen und kann meinen account erweitern so das ich meinen charakter weiterspielen kann?
> wird der char nach den 7 tagen wieder gelöscht?
> 
> ...




Ja, du kaufst dir das Game und wenn du deine 7Tage um hast, gibste den Key mit gleichem Login und gleicher E-Mail wie von deinem Beta Acc ein und kannst weiterzocken


----------



## -Bartul- (21. September 2008)

hiho,
ich hab mal ne frage und ich hoffe es is ne dumme.^^ ich bin talismanhersteller und stehe vor dem "problem" dass ich einen solchen
gerne in das ein oder andere rüstungsteil einbauen möchte. und jetzt kommts, wie mach ich denn des???


----------



## everblue (21. September 2008)

Nhazirluna schrieb:


> Ähm  ich hab  die  Box  noch nicht und  somit auch  kein  Handbuch
> (tja leider  musste  ich arbeiten , war  nicht Zuhause  als  die  Post  kam, und so  kann ich die  Box  erst  am Montag  abholen ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Zauberleiste ist gleich am Ende angelangt......3.....2.....1....schwups....Zauber erfolgreich beendet: hier dein Handbuch als .pdf datei:

http://img.metaboli.fr/products/warhammer_...user_manual.pdf


----------



## likoria (21. September 2008)

Hiho, spiele WAR und hab mir dann mal was im AH gekauft und ich find den Briefkasten einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele Chaos und die Stadt finde ihc alles andere als übersichtlig. Weis wer wo ich einen finden kann?
Mfg Liko


----------



## Sin (21. September 2008)

likoria schrieb:


> Hiho, spiele WAR und hab mir dann mal was im AH gekauft und ich find den Briefkasten einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie kann man einen Briefkasten nicht finden, die stehen doch an jeder Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal am ausgang vom AH bzw in der nähe der Bank.


----------



## everblue (21. September 2008)

An der Minimap ist so ein kleiner Button, dort kannst einstellen, was auf der Mini-Map angezeigt werden soll, auch Briefkasten kann man sich anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Moronic (21. September 2008)

Du kannst dir auch Briefkästen auf der Minimap anzeigen lassen. Dafür klickst du unterhalt der Minimap auf das kleine Kästchen und machst dort einen Haken bei gesuchtem Eintrag.


----------



## cerxis (21. September 2008)

-Bartul- schrieb:


> hiho,
> ich hab mal ne frage und ich hoffe es is ne dumme.^^ ich bin talismanhersteller und stehe vor dem "problem" dass ich einen solchen
> gerne in das ein oder andere rüstungsteil einbauen möchte. und jetzt kommts, wie mach ich denn des???



du legst den gegenstand den du bestücen willst in den rucksack , dann steht auch auf dem gegenstand als tooltipp da 
Shift+Rechtsklick zum verbessern
dann öffnet sich ein neues fenster wo in der oberen hälfte ein leerer slot ist , dort dann den talisman reinlegen und das ganze bestätigen


----------



## Dagro (21. September 2008)

cerxis schrieb:


> du legst den gegenstand den du bestücen willst in den rucksack , dann steht auch auf dem gegenstand als tooltipp da
> Shift+Rechtsklick zum verbessern
> dann öffnet sich ein neues fenster wo in der oberen hälfte ein leerer slot ist , dort dann den talisman reinlegen und das ganze bestätigen



Aber der Gegenstand MUSS über einen Talismanplatz verfügen! ! ! Nicht jedes Item hat einen solchen, erkennst du aber an dem Tooltip des Items, da steht dann [1] freier Talismanplatz


----------



## realmagic (21. September 2008)

ich habe irgendwie ien problem mit dem skilltree. ich habe einen runenpriester und habe nun den dritten punkt im mittleren reiter geskillt. eigentlich müsste ich jetzt eine passive taktikfertigkeit bekommen, doch leider finde ich die nicht. kann mir das mal jemand genauer erklären ????


----------



## KarashTroll (21. September 2008)

Da musst du dich noch gedulden, die leiste hoch zu skillen, erhöht passiv die Fähikeiten im jeweiligen talentbaum. Die speziellen Skills widerum, musst du mit einem eigenen Punkt "kaufen". Also beim nächsten Punkt nicht auf das "plus", sondern direkt den Skill anklicken.


----------



## realmagic (21. September 2008)

KarashTroll schrieb:


> Da musst du dich noch gedulden, die leiste hoch zu skillen, erhöht passiv die Fähikeiten im jeweiligen talentbaum. Die speziellen Skills widerum, musst du mit einem eigenen Punkt "kaufen". Also beim nächsten Punkt nicht auf das "plus", sondern direkt den Skill anklicken.



ah, ok, verstehe. besten dank !!!


----------



## rey54 (21. September 2008)

ich bin jetzt im chapter 4 und ahbe lvl 12 erreicht, sehe ich das richtig das ich noch im t1 gebiet bin? und iwe komme ich nun ins t2 gebiet? spiele einen schamanen


----------



## Fr3ak3r (21. September 2008)

In der CE heißt es 12 Bonusquests, ich hatte 2 questitems bekommen, die insgesamt 4 quests gaben, gerechnet mit den Folgequests, wo sind die anderen Quests?


----------



## Dadeldi (21. September 2008)

Guten Abend Freunde

Ich habe bei den Dunkelelfen nun scho desöfteren Hausinsignien als Loot bekommen und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich diese noch gebrauchen kann ? Weis jemand von Euch etwas darüber ? Gibts für diese eine Belohnung wenn man gnug davon gesammelt hat ?

Besten Dank im voraus Dadeldi


----------



## Dreonidas (21. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber könnte mir jemand bitte sagen wie man die CE Köpfe freischaltet?

Hab schon meinen Item-Code eingegeben und die Bonus-Items bekommen. Nur finde ich nirgends die Bonus-Köpfe (habe den Ork mit der Eisenplatte im Gesicht gesucht und nix) und von den Bonus-Quests felht auch jede Spur.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## micpal (22. September 2008)

Meine Frage wäre: Lohnt es sich, den Client vom EA-Store runterzuladen und zu installieren, wenn man schon den Beta-Client hat? Unterscheiden die sich? 
Wenn nicht, würde ich mir das Runterladen, Installieren und erneute Patchen gerne sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rey54 (22. September 2008)

kansnt die beta version benutzen ahbe ich, läuft einwandfrei musste nich neu downloaden/installieren


----------



## fowl (22. September 2008)

rey54 schrieb:


> kansnt die beta version benutzen ahbe ich, läuft einwandfrei musste nich neu downloaden/installieren



kann ich nur bestätigen
Beta-Version läuft einwandfrei


----------



## HGVermillion (22. September 2008)

rey54 schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt im chapter 4 und ahbe lvl 12 erreicht, sehe ich das richtig das ich noch im t1 gebiet bin? und iwe komme ich nun ins t2 gebiet? spiele einen schamanen


Einfach den Hauptweg langrennen, dann kommst du an einen Komischen Blau leuchtenden wirbel, und dann einfach reinrennen, und schon kommst du ins T2



Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> In der CE heißt es 12 Bonusquests, ich hatte 2 questitems bekommen, die insgesamt 4 quests gaben, gerechnet mit den Folgequests, wo sind die anderen Quests?


So wie ich das mitbekommen hab sind die Quests Volkspezifisch, wenn du also zb die Chaos CE Quests machen willst musst du dir einen Chaos Char erstellen.



Dreonidas schrieb:


> Hab schon meinen Item-Code eingegeben und die Bonus-Items bekommen. Nur finde ich nirgends die Bonus-Köpfe (habe den Ork mit der Eisenplatte im Gesicht gesucht und nix) und von den Bonus-Quests felht auch jede Spur.


Die Dinger müssten als Masken im Briefkasten liegen.


----------



## Jiro (22. September 2008)

*1.) Ist es möglich auch solo eine offene Gruppe zu bilden?*

Ich weiss das hört sich blöd an, aber ich seh bei der Suche nach offenen Gruppe immer wiedermal die Anzeige 1/6 und möchte wissen, ob das ein Bug ist oder man auch solo eine offene Gruppe erstellen kann....wenn ja wie?

*2.) Ab wievielen Spielern startet ein Szenario?*

Habe gestern erlebt, dass es bereits mit 5 oder 6 (?) Spielern losging, was den Spassfaktor etwas nach unten schraubt.

*3.) Wozu ist die Standarte da, die es für 2g beim Quartiermeister zu kaufen gibt? Gibt es zwischen den verschiedenen Standarten Unterschiede? *


----------



## Telokat (22. September 2008)

Im T2 Gebiet sind die Rufhändler soweit ich weis in den Burgen, die man im RvR einnehmen muss


----------



## Shadowraider (22. September 2008)

Hätt auch eine kurze Frage...

Muss man alle Public Quests eines Gebiets absolvieren?
Ich mein, man spielt zwei mal die gleiche PQ und dann ist der Einflussbalken eh voll...
Fällt euch dazu was ein (außer dass natürlich der Wälzer-Eintrag freigeschaltet wird)?

Und noch eine Frage...
Letztens mit meinem kleinen Schami an einer Low-Lvl PQ teilgenommen.
Nachdem Phase 2 beendet war, gab´s auf einmal Rufpunkte? Niemand wusste warum...
Ich hätt gedacht, Rufpunkte gibt´s nur im RvR?

Thx im Voraus & sry falls ähnliche Fragen schon mal gestellt wurden - hab auf Anhieb nichts gefunden.


----------



## Lorghi (22. September 2008)

Eine Frage: Wo kann man den Level der Hauptstadt ablesen? Hab bisher nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## Carimba (22. September 2008)

Das mit dem Level der hauptstadt interessiert mich auch mal. Woran kann ich das sehen?

UND viel wichtiger:

Ich raffe das mit den Flugpunkten nicht. Habe ich nun nur Flugpunkte bei denen ich schon zu Besuch war? Oder gleich alle aus einem bestimmten Tier? Und wieso kann ich in die Unvermeidliche Stadt UND neuerdings auch nach REIKLAND fliegen obwohl ich da noch nie war, aus meinem Grünhaut Kapitel aber in keine Hauptstadt ?? /confused!


----------



## everblue (22. September 2008)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber könnte mir jemand bitte sagen wie man die CE Köpfe freischaltet?
> 
> Hab schon meinen Item-Code eingegeben und die Bonus-Items bekommen. Nur finde ich nirgends die Bonus-Köpfe (habe den Ork mit der Eisenplatte im Gesicht gesucht und nix) und von den Bonus-Quests felht auch jede Spur.
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe.



Die Bonusgestände, die Questgestände die die Quests startet, sowie auch der Bonus-Kopf werden per Ingame-Post versendet, einfach mal einen Briefkasten aufsuchen und den Inhalt betrachten. 
Briefkästen kann man sich auf der Minimap anzeigen lassen indem man den kleinen Button an der Karte wählt und bei Briefkasten ein hacken setzt.


----------



## everblue (22. September 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Wo kann man den Level der Hauptstadt ablesen? Hab bisher nichts dergleichen gefunden.



Wenn du in einer Hauptstadt bist wird der Level überhalb der Minimap angezeigt.


----------



## lajiin (22. September 2008)

Mein Frage wäre ob man die Charaktere die man in der Zeit vom 18.09.08 bis zum -24.09.08 erstellt hat behalten kann wenn man sich das Spiel holt und damit seinen alten Account erweitert. Sprich ob man die Charaktere behalten kann, die man während den Freitagen für die Versaute Beta erstellt hat. 
Danke für Antworten


----------



## moddii (22. September 2008)

Stichwort Bezahlung:
Weiß jemand, ob es so etwas wie ein Lebensabo gibt?
Also, ich kaufe mir für, sagen wir mal 200 Euro dieses Abo, und muss nie wieder bezahlen?( btwHdRo)

Danke im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (22. September 2008)

Hmh? Du hast das Spiel gekauft deinen Cd Key  der gekauften Version eingegeben und nun fragst ob du die Charaktäre die du nachdem du das alles gemacht hast behalten kannst?

Ja!


----------



## Davincico (22. September 2008)

Ich hätte da ne Frage: Wenn ich die CD2 von WAR einlegen will um die Installation fortzufahren, kommt einer Meldung nachdem ich as Laufwerk öffnen wollte: 

Sonic DLA

DLA hat Dateien auf Ihrem Datenträger entdeckt, die momentan verwendet werden. Um mögliche Datenverluste zu vermeiden, speichern Sie Änderungen an geöffneten Dateien, schliessen Sie geöffnete Anwedungen, und versuchen Sie, dieses Vorgang erneut auszuführen.


Was muss ich denn jetzt machen? kann war nicht installieren so...

Grüsse


----------



## lajiin (22. September 2008)

@ Havamal ich hatte das spiel noch nicht geholt kann es ja noch für die freie zeit spiele. hole mir morgen das spiel trotzdem danke für die antwort


----------



## glockenturm11 (22. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ne Frage: Wenn ich die CD2 von WAR einlegen will um die Installation fortzufahren, kommt einer Meldung nachdem ich as Laufwerk öffnen wollte:
> 
> Sonic DLA
> 
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drive_Letter_Access


----------



## Davincico (22. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drive_Letter_Access




Vielen dank

"Ein bekannter Fehler ist, dass DLA unter gewissen Umständen das Auswerfen von Medien aus dem optischen Laufwerk verhindert. In einem solchen Fall hilft nur ein Neustart von Windows."

muss ich jetzt die ganze Installation neu machen? *cry* naja, ich melde mich wenn es wieder nicht klappt..


----------



## Davincico (22. September 2008)

Kam leider wieder nach dem neustarten.. was kann ich denn noch machen?


----------



## Azrielus (22. September 2008)

ich habe das Problem das nach jedem Ausloggen aus dem Spiel alle meine veränderungen am interface so wie die schrifftfarben die ich für den Chatt eingestellt habe zurück gesetzt werden.

hatt noch wer das problem oder hatt wer nen klienen tip für mich??


----------



## muecke79 (22. September 2008)

Hi habe folgendes Problem

Beim looten der Gegner bekomme ich zwar die crap-gegenstände aber kein Gold.

Ebengrade eine Öffentliche Quest gemacht und einen Blauen Sack zugesprochen bekommen

aber beim looten stürtzt WAR ab und nun ist er wech hat jemand ähnliche probleme ?


----------



## Dark+ (22. September 2008)

Der Link gibt bei mir eine Fehlermeldung aus.


----------



## Enos (22. September 2008)

bei mir auch fehlermeldung


----------



## Davincico (22. September 2008)

/push.. seite 3


----------



## Torhall (22. September 2008)

Hallo!

Wie der Titel es schon verrät möchte ich gerne von euch wissen ob und wenn wo es im Spiel eine Bank und ein Auktionshaus zu finden gibt.
Ich habe einiges an Items und Handwerkszutaten die einfach zu viel Platz im Inventar verschlingen.
Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten.

Gute Nacht


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

die findest du in deiner jeweiligen hauptstadt. da ich nun nicht weiß welcherf raktion du angehörst kann ich es nicht genauer sagen aber schalte an deiner minimap einfach ein das er dir banklaute etc anzeigen soll


----------



## HGVermillion (23. September 2008)

Geld wird nicht extra geplündert, das Geld kommt per Autoloot sofort zum Char egal ob das Inventar voll ist oder nicht, wenn du keines bekommst dann hatt warscheinlich der Mob keines dabei.

Ja, mir kommts auch so vor als ob das Spiel gerne mal abstürtz wenn irgendetwas generiert werden muss, zb als ich meinen Nachnamen eingetragen hab war wieder ein Desktop Crash.


----------



## TrueMorgor (23. September 2008)

Was bringt es eigentlich zu jedem kleinen Problem von WAR nen eigenen Thread zu erstellen, bzw. zu wissen ob andere das Problem auch haben? Ne Lösungsanfrage/Anleitung etc. wär eigentlich wichtiger bzw. Interessanter...


----------



## TrueMorgor (23. September 2008)

Er gehört der Fraktion an, die lieber auf Buffed posten, anstatt ingame zu reden^^.


----------



## Pizzakarton (23. September 2008)

Hi, hat jemand eine Info wann die Patches kommen und wo man die Patchnotes finden kann wenn es soweit ist?


----------



## picollo0071 (23. September 2008)

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Patchnotes von WAR im WoW Order zu fnden sein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Grmbl.... ZAM war zu schnell mit dem Löschen....


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. September 2008)

Pizzakarton schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand eine Info wann die Patches kommen und wo man die Patchnotes finden kann wenn es soweit ist?



Wenn ein Patch geladen wird, kannst die Notes im Patcher lesen :-)


----------



## Kabak (23. September 2008)

Pizzakarton schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand eine Info wann die Patches kommen und wo man die Patchnotes finden kann wenn es soweit ist?




Also die sagen ja immer, dass sie was beheben wenn sie die server runterfahren aber richtige notes gabs erst 1 mal und das danna uf englisch...


----------



## Amarillo (23. September 2008)

Für mich wäre viel wichtiger wann die Patches immer zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn es wieder solch Monsterpatch werden sollte wie der letzte, was ich im übrigen befürchte, wäre eine Vorabinfo in meinen Fall imens wichtig.

Von zu Hause aus lade ich mit meiner 1000er Leitung bei einem Gig locker 10 Stunden.


----------



## Akatash2005 (23. September 2008)

Moin, 

auch mal 2 Fragen zu denen ich mit der Suchfunktion nix gefunden habe, evt. kann mir ja jemand einen Tip gegen:

1. Tastaturbelegung (Maus)
Wenn ich unter "Tastaturbelegung" z.B. laufen auf Maustaste 4 und Rückwärtslaufen auf die mittlere Maustaste lege speichert er das brav, und anschließend hab ich auf den Maustasten gar nix drauf, dafür aber auf den Ziffern 1=Laufen und 2=Rückwärtsgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Helligkeit im Game einstellen
Hat jemand einen Tip ob und falls ja wo ich die Helligkeit im Game einstellen kann? Das ganze Game ist nämlich leider so zappenduster bei mir auf dem leicht angestaubten Monitor das ich so ziemlich gar nix sehe :-(. Düstere Stimmung ist ja ganz nett, nur wenn ich nix mehr sehe wirds langsam nervig.


Schon mal thx.

Greetings

Aka


----------



## Davincico (23. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ne Frage: Wenn ich die CD2 von WAR einlegen will um die Installation fortzufahren, kommt einer Meldung nachdem ich as Laufwerk öffnen wollte:
> 
> Sonic DLA
> 
> ...



ich zitiere mal, immernoch keine lösung =(


----------



## Fetus (23. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> Hi habe folgendes Problem
> 
> Beim looten der Gegner bekomme ich zwar die crap-gegenstände aber kein Gold.
> 
> ...



Da häng' ich mal eine Frage von mir ran, ab welchem Level kann man denn solche blauen Säcke bekommen?


----------



## Havamal (23. September 2008)

Akatash2005 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auch mal 2 Fragen zu denen ich mit der Suchfunktion nix gefunden habe, evt. kann mir ja jemand einen Tip gegen:
> 
> ...


wenn du deine Maustasten mit Keyboardtasten belegst dann kannst du sie auch benutzen während du die rechte Maustaste gedrückt hast!


----------



## Carimba (23. September 2008)

Gescheite Patchnotes würden mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## Feldom (23. September 2008)

Ich weiß das mich jetz viele hassen werde da das schon 100 mal geschrieben worden ist doch ich finde keine lösung!!

mein prob. ich kann nach dem patchen ganz normal ins spiel dann durchsucht er  nach server und dann  kommt critical error!!  authentication failed -- application will terminated !!!

das prob. is ich hab schon spielen können (vorbesteller version) hab mir aber die volle WAR versin noch nicht gekauf weil ich ja angeblich bis Donnerstag zeit habe!! 

Jetz hab ich angst wenn ich Warhammer kauf das ich es umsonst kauf!!  was soll ich machen!!

Danke für eure hilfe

Ps: ja ich habe d3dl  (die datei hab ich schon sagte ja konnte schon spielen)
ja grafikkarten traiber is der neuste drauf
ich spiele auf einen laptop!!

Danke


----------



## sprojekt (23. September 2008)

Frage bezüglich Gruppensuche:

habe das Problem das, wenn ich eine offene Gruppe sehe ja nicht weiss, was die vor hat. Teils machen die Quests, die ich aus verschiedensten Gründen (noch) nicht machen kann etc. Aber da scheint es ja so eine Notiz Funktion zu geben, zumindest sehe ich immer wenn ich über so eine offene Grupee gehe= Notiz: und dann irgendwie keine Notiz vorhanden. Wie kann ich da was einfügen, sprich suche Mitstreiter für XY oder auch was man so im groben machen will. Da steht immer nur RvR. RvR ist ja das DAS wink.gif in WAR aber kann man da nicht wechseln, wenn man mal wen zum questen sucht oder fr Szenarien?

Danke!


----------



## börschisfaxe (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar, dass ich meinen Account nicht so aufwerten kann, dass ich am Donnerstag weiterspielen kann. Komischerweise sagt er mir immer, dass mein Key bereits aktiviert wurde. Hat jemand das gleich Problem und kann mir helfen. Die Jungs vom Web-Formular lassen seid 3 Tagena auf sich warten und so langsam wird die Zeit knapp. Erst hab ich gedacht es liegt daran, weil ja die Accountverwaltung einige Tage nicht verfügbar war. Aber seid gestern ist sie das ja wieder und ich hab es nochmal 3 mal versucht jedes mal mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.
Ich zähle auf euch :-)

Faxe


----------



## Trallack (23. September 2008)

börschisfaxe schrieb:


> Komischerweise sagt er mir immer, dass mein Key bereits aktiviert wurde.



Vielleicht ist genau das der Fall.


----------



## börschisfaxe (23. September 2008)

Tja das wäre der worst case -.- Aber irgendwie muss ich doch dagegen vorgehen können oder?


----------



## Smithérs (23. September 2008)

zur verständnis.... geht es hier um den Key deines Games oder um den key einer Gamecard? (vermute ja eher das erste)

also wenn du pech hast, hat ein vogel schon den Key benutzt und somit ist deiner Wertlos, bei meinem Saturn um die Ecke konnte mein Freund das Spiel einfahc zurück geben und hat ein neues bekommen (bei ihm lag es aber auch an der cd, das der Pc sie nicht lesen konnte, warum auich immer -.-)
ich würde da mal anrufen, soweit das geht. weiß nicht ob die shcon ne hotline haben...

hoffe das du bald spielen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## börschisfaxe (23. September 2008)

Ja es geht um das Original Spiel. Hab das im Internet gekauft! Werd da gleich mal anrufen! Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die mir da helfen können. Hoffe ich bekomme bald endlich mal Hilfe von dem Web-Formular Kollegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shrotty23 (23. September 2008)

börschisfaxe schrieb:


> Ja es geht um das Original Spiel. Hab das im Internet gekauft! Werd da gleich mal anrufen! Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die mir da helfen können. Hoffe ich bekomme bald endlich mal Hilfe von dem Web-Formular Kollegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gleiches Problem bei mir mit einer Bestellung bei Okaysoft. Spielzeit läuft morgen aus, keine Antwort auf Mail übers Kontaktformular seit 18.9...


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

Und du bist 100% sicher auch den richtigen Key zu benutzen? Müsste irgendwas mit WARSEA-... sein. Falls du bei EA bestellt hast, bekommst du keinen Support. Auf ne Anfrage von Battlefield 2142 z.B. wart ich schon seit 2 Jahren^^


----------



## Glaria (23. September 2008)

Naja was meint ihr woher die Chinafarmbots ihre Vollversionen haben?
Die basteln sich nen Keygen, und n tool das viele Key pro Sekunde durchprobiert und irgendwann haben die mal nen Account erstellt.
Wende dich an dern Verkäufer oder an GOA, die können anhand des Lieferscheins/kaufbeleg bis zur Seriennummer zurückverfolgen, und schauen wo wie und wiso die aktiviert wurde.
WIrd halt die Zeit in Ansprung nehmen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. September 2008)

Wenn du das Spiel über das Internet gekauft hast dann hast du auch eine Rechnung dazu. Ich würde denen einen Brief schreiben und reklamieren dass das ausgelieferte Produkt fehlerhaft ist und die Fehlerbehebung seitens des Herstellers nach 3 Tagen warten immer noch nicht reagiert hat. Schreib Ihnen sie sollen dir eine Spielebox zusenden und du sendest die fehlerhafte zurück.

Solltest du bei einem serieusen Anbieter gekauft haben, dürfte das am einfachsten gehen. Ausgenommen natürlich vom Service meldet sich mal jemand.


----------



## Smithérs (23. September 2008)

börschisfaxe schrieb:


> Ja es geht um das Original Spiel. Hab das im Internet gekauft! Werd da gleich mal anrufen! Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die mir da helfen können. Hoffe ich bekomme bald endlich mal Hilfe von dem Web-Formular Kollegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hast du Garnatie oder sowas auf dem SPiel, falls du die möglichkeit hast auch rechtlichem Wege das Geld zurück zubekommen, kauf dir ein neues und schick das andere ein...

Drück dir die Daumen das du nicht nochmal 50 euro ausgebn musst


----------



## Smithérs (23. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Naja was meint ihr woher die Chinafarmbots ihre Vollversionen haben?
> Die basteln sich nen Keygen, und n tool das viele Key pro Sekunde durchprobiert und irgendwann haben die mal nen Account erstellt.
> Wende dich an dern Verkäufer oder an GOA, die können anhand des Lieferscheins/kaufbeleg bis zur Seriennummer zurückverfolgen, und schauen wo wie und wiso die aktiviert wurde.
> WIrd halt die Zeit in Ansprung nehmen.



Du hast recht, die können das nachvollziehen. Dürfen dir es jedoch nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (23. September 2008)

Smithérs schrieb:


> Du hast recht, die können das nachvollziehen. Dürfen dir es jedoch nicht sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig aber die Wissen schon dan was sache is wenn du den Beleg hast, und wissen auch damit umzugehen. Normal bekommst dan nen neuen Key, man muss da nur hartnäckig sein


----------



## Feldom (23. September 2008)

bitte kan mir wer helfen!!

Ich weiß das mich jetz viele hassen werde da das schon 100 mal geschrieben worden ist doch ich finde keine lösung!!

mein prob. ich kann nach dem patchen ganz normal ins spiel dann durchsucht er nach server und dann kommt critical error!! authentication failed -- application will terminated !!!

das prob. is ich hab schon spielen können (vorbesteller version) hab mir aber die volle WAR versin noch nicht gekauf weil ich ja angeblich bis Donnerstag zeit habe!! 

Jetz hab ich angst wenn ich Warhammer kauf das ich es umsonst kauf!! was soll ich machen!!

Danke für eure hilfe

Ps: ja ich habe d3dl (die datei hab ich schon sagte ja konnte schon spielen)
ja grafikkarten traiber is der neuste drauf
ich spiele auf einen laptop!!

Danke


----------



## börschisfaxe (23. September 2008)

So habe jetzt bei der Service Hotline von den Leuten angerufen, die das Spiel verkauft haben. Es ist so, dass sie schon sehr viele Anfragen wegen sowas hatten und auch schon mit EA-Sports Kontakt aufgenommen haben. Die haben gesagt, dass sie noch nicht wissen wie das sein kann. Man soll aber eine mail an c.nimmesgern@agentur-borgmeier.de schicken und dort seinen Fall ausführen. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass ich schnell ne Antwort bekomme und das sich das schnell klärt.


----------



## shrotty23 (23. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Richtig aber die Wissen schon dan was sache is wenn du den Beleg hast, und wissen auch damit umzugehen. Normal bekommst dan nen neuen Key, man muss da nur hartnäckig sein



Man kann aber keinem Kaufbeleg einen Key zuordnen, der ist ja innerhalb der verschweißten Schachtel.


----------



## risikofaktor (23. September 2008)

Nur kurz ne Frage: Wenn ich mich auf war-europe einlogge, sind bei mir "Meine lizenzen", "Mein aktuelles Abonnement" und "Meine rechnungsdaten" deaktiviert obwohl ich vor ein paar Tagen meinen Key erfolgreich registriert habe.... ist das normal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shrotty23 (23. September 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Nur kurz ne Frage: Wenn ich mich auf war-europe einlogge, sind bei mir "Meine lizenzen", "Mein aktuelles Abonnement" und "Meine rechnungsdaten" deaktiviert obwohl ich vor ein paar Tagen meinen Key erfolgreich registriert habe.... ist das normal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider ja.
Die Kontoseiten bei der Group of Amateurs sind immer ne Katastrophe.
Aber Hauptsache flashy flashy!


----------



## xmal (23. September 2008)

Habe auch noch eine Frage:

Sieht man irgendwo, ob man Post bekommen hat - und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Shealid (23. September 2008)

Huhu,
hab leider das gleiche Problem (CD Key ist angeblich bereits aktiviert) und warte auch schon einige Zeit auf ne Antwort auf das Hilfe Formular 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe da kommt bald was :-/


----------



## Oimdudla (23. September 2008)

edit


----------



## andaca (23. September 2008)

Hallöchen zusammen.

für alle die nun gehofft haben das sie von mir erfahren wo sie in der unvermeindlichen stadt einen umhang kaufen können... ich muss euch sagen ich weiß es auch nicht.
an dieser stelle möchte ich um hilfe bitten. kann mir wer von euch sagen wo ich die her bekomme?
ich habe gehört das es in der unvermeidlichen stadt einen händler für gibt. hab einen in der bibliothek gefunden die kann ich aber nur erwerben wenn ich einen betrarium eintrag komplett frei geschlatet habe. gibt es noch einen anderen weg?

bitte um antwort und schonmal danke.


----------



## Whitman (23. September 2008)

Auktionshaus


----------



## andaca (23. September 2008)

da hab ich schon geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welchen platz muss mann auswählen dafür?


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (23. September 2008)

du bekommst die auch gedroppt ... hab letztens einen im T2 szenario für stufe 17 gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du findest 100 pro auch noch einen xD ich war dementsprechen auch schonmal voll depri ^^

Edit: im AH glaube unter schmuck


----------



## Whitman (23. September 2008)

das müsste Schmuck sein


----------



## rey54 (23. September 2008)

bei mir sit er gedropt, flaube es war unter schmuck


----------



## Syane (23. September 2008)

Droopt auch manchmal im rvr ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. September 2008)

Wollt mir jetzt auch mal WAR zulegen und hab nun die Frage die jeder hat: Welche Klasse soll ich zocken?

Sagt mir mal was ihr so zockt und was leicht für "Anfänger" is... 

Am liebsten wär mir was bei Zerstörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In WoW zock ich nen Fury Warri der mir auch sehr viel Spaß macht, gibts in War vergleichbares?

Dank euch schonmal


----------



## Wizue (23. September 2008)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt mir jetzt auch mal WAR zulegen und hab nun die Frage die jeder hat: Welche Klasse soll ich zocken?
> 
> Sagt mir mal was ihr so zockt und was leicht für "Anfänger" is...
> 
> ...



Erm o_o

Wieso nimmst nciht das was dir gefällt ^^

in Wow hast du des doch bestimmt auch gemacht^^


----------



## Roostar (23. September 2008)

ich würd dir empfehlen jede Klasse mal zu probieren. Musst ja nicht viel spielen, aber so ein, zwei Level, dann merkt man schon obs was für einen ist oder nicht. Was dir gefällt kann dir keiner wirklich sagen denk ich. Ich spiel in WoW nen Mage und bei WAR nen Hexenjäger, nicht grad ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wie gesagt, probiers lieber selber aus. - Und ich vermute mal der Chaosbarbar könnte dir gefallen wenn du nen Fury gespielt hast. Aber ich selbst hab den Barbaren auch nur kurz angetestet. Also keine gewähr^^


----------



## Rem (23. September 2008)

ich es gerne kirschkuchen, mohnkuchen soll aber auch gut schmecken, oder doch lieder eine sahnetorte....war dumm, merkste selbst wa!?


----------



## Snoggo (23. September 2008)

War besitzt keine Klasse welche man direkt mit einer von WoW (jedenfalls nicht mehr) vergleichen könnte.

Alle Klassen haben einen gewissen Grundpool an Möglichkeiten um den Gegner zu ärgern etc.
Ansonsten sind sie recht spezialisiert für ihre Aufgabe, was ich persönlich sehr zu schätzen gelernt habe.
Ich spiel nämlich einfach mehrere Klassen parallel und habe daran jede Menge Spass.
Da die Mehrheit auf meinem Server auch noch recht klein ist, schwimm ich auch dem Strom nicht weg und hab dadurch auch keine leeren PQs und stundenlange Wartezeiten auf die Szenarien.


----------



## Leopard (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mal 2 Fragen:

1. Kann man sich die Patches auch über irgend eine Webseite runterladen oder geht das nur über den Patcher ?

2. In welchem Verzeichnis werden die Dateien dann gespeichert ?


MfG

Leo


----------



## shockatc (23. September 2008)

ich rate davon ab Zerstörung zu spielen... aufgrund der miesen Wartezeiten.
Auf seiten der Ordnung gibts auch viele Nahkampf spezis.... musst dir halt nur was nettes raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feldom (23. September 2008)

so weit ich weiß nur übern patcher !!


----------



## Vaedryn (23. September 2008)

Die Frage ist ganz einfach geklärt , bleib bei Wow und Thema erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

/sign

... auf so'ne Wanna-Be-Zerstörer können wir verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal, immernoch keine lösung =(



Sonic ist ein Brennprogramm von Roxio. Deinstallieren! 
Roxio Programme verursachen Probleme über Probleme, genau wie Zone Alarm....


----------



## warhammerfanboy (23. September 2008)

Spiel n Sigmarpriester sag ich nur......


----------



## Pymonte (23. September 2008)

oder bei PQs oder Rnd. Sry, aber spätestens ab T2 hat jeder nen Umhang (auf jedenfall kommts mir so vor... Zerstörung/Bolgasgrad)


----------



## Tomminocka (23. September 2008)

Nur weil man WoW spielt, ist man kein kleiner dummer Junge.

Ich selbst spiele auch Warhammer neben WoW, bin beim Auserkorenen hängen geblieben, den Schamanen mit seinem Whaaag find ich aber auch gut.

Grüße


----------



## Vaedryn (23. September 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Nur weil man WoW spielt, ist man kein kleiner dummer Junge.
> 
> Ich selbst spiele auch Warhammer neben WoW, bin beim Auserkorenen hängen geblieben, den Schamanen mit seinem Whaaag find ich aber auch gut.
> 
> Grüße




Richtig , aber wenn man nicht mal in der Lage ist selbst zu Entscheiden was man spielen will und sich einfach mal die Klassenbeschreibungen durchließt oder die Zweihunderachtundneunzigtausendsiebenhundertfünundachzig Treads in welchen die Klassen beschrieben werden , sagt mir das entweder das man einfach zu Faul ist oder das man hier nur Blöd daherlabern möchte.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. September 2008)

Ich hab halt noch nie War gezockt und hab keine Ahnung davon und mehrere Klassen hörn sich geil an meine fresse sagt halt einfach nix wenn ihr nur scheisse sagen wollt ich will hier beraten und ned angeschissen werden (ausgenommen die die was sinnvolles geschireben haben)


----------



## Skathloc (23. September 2008)

Hab im PVE einen ab 21 bekommen, war aber erst 14.^^
Helme sind genauso selten am Anfang, ich denke aber das beides, je weiter man im Spiel ist, öfters droppt.


----------



## Frank from Hell (23. September 2008)

Was mich mal brennend Interessieren würde.... wo zur Hölle krieg ich Schulterpolster her?! 
Hab immernoch keine bekommen. Und man kriegt ja sowieso schon wenig Loot bei dem Game.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (23. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Richtig , aber wenn man nicht mal in der Lage ist selbst zu Entscheiden was man spielen will und sich einfach mal die Klassenbeschreibungen durchließt oder die Zweihunderachtundneunzigtausendsiebenhundertfünundachzig Treads in welchen die Klassen beschrieben werden , sagt mir das entweder das man einfach zu Faul ist oder das man hier nur Blöd daherlabern möchte.




Es gibt so etwas, wie konstruktive Kritik, die durchaus mal angebracht ist. Aber 80% aller Antworten, die hier ins Forum geschrieben werden, sind einfach mal unter der Gürtellinie.

Er wird sich schon die Beschreibungen der Klassen durchgelesen haben, gehört aber anscheinend doch zur unentschlossenen Klasse der Menschheit.

Ein Forum ist nunmal im Sinne der Kommunikation für Diskussionen, Umfragen etc. vorgesehen, was spicht also gegen diesen Thread?

Viel schlimmer sind wohl Threads a la "mein Pc ruckelt" oder "imba?", die 1200mal am Tag eröffnet werden, ohne vorher die Suchfunktion zu nutzen.

Grüße


----------



## Yldrasson (23. September 2008)

Die droppen auch ganz normal, ich habe erst Gestern gefühlte 20-Stück davon aus grünen Trollen bei einer Public Quest gezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ürbigen:
Ich bin Level 17 und habe auch keinen Umhang. Aber ich finde beinah, dass mein Hexenjäger ohne Umhang besser aussieht. =)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Vaedryn (23. September 2008)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> l omfg hdf




Ich Anuliere meine Aussage mit Faul und Tendiere nun doch eher zum " WoW Kidi " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mal abgesehen davon , wenn sich die Klassen gleich anhören werden sich die Beschreibungen genauso gleich anhören, daher ja selbst nachlesen , aber Egal , das das Bübchen ja gleich beleidigend wird und mit "Kraftausdrücken" umsich wirft mach was de willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank from Hell (23. September 2008)

Dann schau ich mal ob ich heute Abend das Glück habe. Das Tier 2 Gebiet sollte mir heute noch einiges an neuem Loot bringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Ich Anuliere meine Aussage mit Faul und Tendiere nun doch eher zum " WoW Kidi "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich habs schon seit 5 min geändert wenn du solange brauchst um nen kommentar zu schrieben tust du mir echt leid


----------



## Vaedryn (23. September 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Es gibt so etwas, wie konstruktive Kritik, die durchaus mal angebracht ist. Aber 80% aller Antworten, die hier ins Forum geschrieben werden, sind einfach mal unter der Gürtellinie.
> 
> Er wird sich schon die Beschreibungen der Klassen durchgelesen haben, gehört aber anscheinend doch zur unentschlossenen Klasse der Menschheit.
> 
> ...




Richtig, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Nur kann keiner für den anderen Entscheiden welche Klasse er Spielen soll, daher mache ( zumindest ich Persönlich ) mir ein Bild davon indem ich mir Videos anschaue, Klassenbeschreibungen durchlese oder dergleichen. Es bringt doch rein gar nichts zu schreiben " Was soll ich Spielen " , 100 Spieler > 100 antworten > 95 verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## Cressari (23. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ganz einfach geklärt , bleib bei Wow und Thema erledigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Intoleranter Troll!


----------



## Tomminocka (23. September 2008)

Du sollst doch nicht für ihn entscheiden, sondern nur deine Lieblingsklasse offenbaren.

was er daraus macht und ob es seine Entscheidung beeinflußt, ist für uns doch eh unrelevant oder?

So, muss weiter arbeiten und meine Mitarbeiter delegieren.

Grüße


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Richtig, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Nur kann keiner für den anderen Entscheiden welche Klasse er Spielen soll, daher mache ( zumindest ich Persönlich ) mir ein Bild davon indem ich mir Videos anschaue, Klassenbeschreibungen durchlese oder dergleichen. Es bringt doch rein gar nichts zu schreiben " Was soll ich Spielen " , 100 Spieler > 100 antworten > 95 verschiedene Meinungen.



Ich wollt ja auch n paar Meinungen zu den Klassen so hörn was ihr gut findet und warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorizer (23. September 2008)

@Te:
welche klasse *du* spielen sollst wird dir niemand beantworten können, weil jeder *seine* lieblingsklasse hat!

spielte bei wow selbst einen fury-krieger, aber bei W.A.R. wirst du nichts vergleichbares finden! (nein, auch nicht der chaosbarbar)

meines erachtens gibt es auch keine "leicht" oder "schwer" spielbaren klassen.
hilft nur selbst herausfinden was zu dir passt


----------



## deathpala (23. September 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich ein wow zocker aber ich will mal schauen wie die anderen online games funktionieren. Könnt ihr mir bitte ein bisschen erzählen wie es da so geht und dazu interessieren mich auch die klassen. also vom her sind die spitze und so. gibt mir bitte ein bisschen infos über klassen und über das game. ps: ich wollte klein schreiben, weil es weniger zeit braucht und nehme keine krittik wahr wegen gross- und klein Schreibung.

Grüsse


----------



## AoC.Virtus (23. September 2008)

Infos gibt es genug, warum alles neu schreiben!
war.buffed es
usw....


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Ich hab halt noch nie War gezockt und hab keine Ahnung davon und mehrere Klassen hörn sich geil an meine fresse sagt halt einfach nix wenn ihr nur scheisse sagen wollt ich will hier beraten und ned angeschissen werden (ausgenommen die die was sinnvolles geschireben haben)


Du verlangst also, dass man sich für dich die Finger wund schreibt, obwohl es Antworten auf deine Frage zu Hauf gibt? Denkst du, dass du der einzige bist, der WAR spielen will? Oder dass du der einzige bist, der nicht weiß was er will?

Bekommen wir irgendwas dafür? Nein. Ausser dass du natürlich noch weitere Fragen stellst ... die wir dir dann beantworten sollen, obwohl sie hier schonmal gestellt und beantwortet wurden.

Ergo: *SUCHFUNKTION* oder *AUSPROBIEREN*.

Und nun hör auf zu nerven, danke!


----------



## Frank from Hell (23. September 2008)

Grundlegend solltest du:

a) optimistisch an WAR rangehen. WAR ist kein WoW.... also keine Vergleiche anstellen.

b) die darüber im Klaren sein: Das Game hat hier und da noch Bugs.

c) dich daran orientieren das Order sowie auch Destruction verschiedene Klassen haben und somit das Balancing erst mit dem Gruppenspiel kommt

d) PvP (RvR) mögen

e) einfach Spaß am Gruppenspiel mitbringen

Für die Klasseninfos würde ich am besten die Foren durchstöbern. Da alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (23. September 2008)

seid gegrüßt liebe buffis


ich suche jemanden der mir bei folgender frage hilft :
im wälzer des wissens unter bestiarium gibt es dne eintrag grünhäute und dort steht dan nsquig,snotling,chwarzork usw. , mir fehle nda noch 3 udn da wollte ich mal wissen, ob wer das shcon komplett hat udn wn ja ,das er mir die bitte schreibt 

PS: hab sufu und goggle benutzt udn ncihts gefunden


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. September 2008)

Terrorizer schrieb:


> @Te:
> welche klasse *du* spielen sollst wird dir niemand beantworten können, weil jeder *seine* lieblingsklasse hat!
> 
> spielte bei wow selbst einen fury-krieger, aber bei W.A.R. wirst du nichts vergleichbares finden! (nein, auch nicht der chaosbarbar)
> ...



naja gut danke dir
dann werd ich mir entweder squigtreiba oder chaosbarbar machen^^


----------



## Cavalon (23. September 2008)

Spiel am besten Ordnung , wie mein Vorgänger , dass schon erwähnte. Lass dich davon nicht abschrecken , weil sie vllt. "lieb" aussehen und dadurch ja nicht "cool" sind. Das stimmt nicht. Hab fast 2 Jahre Horde gespielt , weil sie einfacher geiler als Ally's sind. Zerstörung ist leider ziemlicher Mainstream. Ordnung hat ziemlich viel Style , vor allen wenn du einer von "wenigen" bist und nicht wie auf Zerstörungsseite einer von "vielen".. So seh ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Cava


----------



## Theopa (23. September 2008)

Es begab sich, dass ein von War begeisterter MMORPG Spieler (aka Theopa) Montags War bei einer rennomierten Geschäftskette kaufte. Als er nach der 1. Installation, patchen, Account erstellen etc. endlich spielen wollte, kam eine Fehlermeldung, dass eine bestimmte .dll Datei nicht gefunden werden konnte. Neuinstallation sollte dies beheben.

Bei der Neuinstallation kam wie erwartet die Meldung "Bitte DVD WAR2 einlegen". Gesagt, getan..... Aber: Es passierte nichts. die DvD wurde nicht geladen, auf "Wiederholen" zu drücken brachte nichts. Also wurde die DvD wieder und wieder neu in das LAufwerk eingelegt, auf Beschädigungen untersucht und so weiter. Ergebnis: Null.

Nun, dann eben einfach mal Pc neu starten und wieder versuchen. Gleicher Effekt: sobald es zur 2. DvD geht, wird diese nicht geladen.

Nun, man weiß sich ja zu helfen: DvD Laufwerk wecheln ist die Folge. Ergebnis: Nö

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Soll ich auf Knien flehend in das Geschäft zurückkriechen und darum bitten eine (oder im besten Fall gleich beide, man will ja auf Nummer sicher gehn) Ersatz-DvD(s) zu erhalten? Oder kann man sich diese von GOA zuschicken lassen? (CD-Key etc. habe ich ja)
Oder gibt es eine andere Lösung für mein Problem? Wäre sehr dankbar.

MfG


----------



## newsted (23. September 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Nur kurz ne Frage: Wenn ich mich auf war-europe einlogge, sind bei mir "Meine lizenzen", "Mein aktuelles Abonnement" und "Meine rechnungsdaten" deaktiviert obwohl ich vor ein paar Tagen meinen Key erfolgreich registriert habe.... ist das normal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin. Hab mir am Release den Key beim Kauncher aktivieren lassen. Hab auch das Aktivierungsmail erhalten. 


> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
> 1 Monat - WAR
> 
> ...



Schön.. Jedoch kann ich unter der Kontoverwaltung nichts anwählen.
[attachment=4992:kontover...ungwar01.jpg]
btw: 
Daz is' für da Gitz, da Ork könn'!
Ich find da ehrlich gesagt zum kotz’n


----------



## Disasterio (23. September 2008)

Hi, 
Ich habe das Problem das es seit dem Patch andauernd Abstürzt, wenn ich vom Ingame Modus auf den Desktop gehe und wenn ich dann wieder ins Spiel will Stürzt es ab. Noch dazu wenn ich wieder reinkomme was vor dem Patch war. Musste erstmal jede Textur neuladen. Und es stürzt erst siet dem 3000kb Patch andauernd ab. Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen, gibt es dafür schon ne Lösung?


----------



## Douteira (23. September 2008)

keine bange, installier mal das 3dfx9.c das der ersten dvd bei liegt.
denn dll fehler hatte ich zuerst auch. dann sollte sich das problem erledigt haben.
wenn nicht, war nochmal deinstallieren, mit c-cleaner die registry säubern (ruhig mehrmal durchlaufen lassen, bis keine fehler mehr da sind) und dann war nochmal installieren. bei mir hat es geholfen.

gruß

douteira


----------



## Siccaria (23. September 2008)

Vielleicht einfach den Client runterladen? 
Kann sein das Du dann erstmal ne Weile Patches reinladen musst, aber dann kommst Du zumindest um die DVD Problöematik rum.


----------



## Zalahadin (23. September 2008)

weiß jemand genaueres über die laufenden kosten? hoffe es bleibt bei denn gewohnten 12,99 €




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (23. September 2008)

Disasterio schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe das Problem das es seit dem Patch andauernd Abstürzt, wenn ich vom Ingame Modus auf den Desktop gehe und wenn ich dann wieder ins Spiel will Stürzt es ab. Noch dazu wenn ich wieder reinkomme was vor dem Patch war. Musste erstmal jede Textur neuladen. Und es stürzt erst siet dem 3000kb Patch andauernd ab. Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen, gibt es dafür schon ne Lösung?



Hmm... das selbe problem hab ich auch nur ich weiß nicht woran das liegt.
Bestimmt seid dem neuen Patch :/
Ich bin gerade am neuinstallieren von WAR.


----------



## Drowne (23. September 2008)

soweit ich informiert bin 12.99€ kann aber natürlich variieren


----------



## Brendorin (23. September 2008)

Ich schließ mich mal den beiden Vorrednern an,
habe in den letzten 30 Minuten zwei Abstürze gehabt, einer ohne Grund, 
und der andere als er nicht aufhören wollte ein neues Gebiet zu laden.
Symbol unten rechts lief, aber nach fünf Minuten hab ich es dann sein lassen

MfG


----------



## f.f.w (23. September 2008)

jo 12,99€


----------



## Durlok (23. September 2008)

das problem hatt ich auch schon mit einem anderen game
cd 5 wollte einfach nicht laden

ich habs dan zurückgebracht und das ersatzspiel dass ich bekommen habe hatt einwandfrei funktioniert

also wenn die tips der anderen dir nicht helfen würd ich umtauschen vorschlagen


----------



## shrotty23 (23. September 2008)

newsted schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin. Hab mir am Release den Key beim Kauncher aktivieren lassen. Hab auch das Aktivierungsmail erhalten.
> 
> 
> Schön.. Jedoch kann ich unter der Kontoverwaltung nichts anwählen.
> ...



_Das_ ist wiederum normal, aber immerhin ging das Registrieren des keys bei Dir.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

Bei einigen hilft es das Spiel im Fenstermodus auszuführen (in den Einstellungen das häkchen für Vollbild wegmachen, die Auflösung für den Fenstermodus so wählen, dass das Fenster den Bildschirm komplett ausfüllt) was auch die Performance erheblich verbessert.

Ich (q6600 4gbram, ati4870, vista 32bit) hatte seither keinen Absturz mehr und das Spiel läuft flüssiger. Außerdem lädt es nicht die ganzen Texturen neu, wenn ich raus tabbe und wieder ins Spiel gehe.

Aber ich schicke auch schon gleich voraus, dass bei anderen dies nix gebracht hat.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Zalahadin (23. September 2008)

das freud mich zu hören!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei aoc waren es ja so um die 15 €... 

aber das game sollte sich ja keiner zum beispiel machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (23. September 2008)

http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Reck...7842&sr=8-1
tjo bei amazon kostet die gamecard 30 euro für 60 tage


----------



## Derigon (23. September 2008)

Zalahadin schrieb:


> das freud mich zu hören!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



EVE Online kostet auch 14,95€ im Monat und ich finde das ann man sich zum Beispiel machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (23. September 2008)

Zalahadin schrieb:


> weiß jemand genaueres über die laufenden kosten? hoffe es bleibt bei denn gewohnten 12,99 €
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12,99€ oder 14,99€ weil die game-card kostet 29,99€ :/ zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aulan (23. September 2008)

In der Theorie kommt bei der Gamecard, der Vertriebsweg und das "Produkt" Karte dazu. Zumindest kalkulatorisch gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Orixas (23. September 2008)

bitte so helft mir


----------



## Sniefy (23. September 2008)

game card is immer 1-3€ teurer als wenn man nen 2 monats abo macht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
siehe wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwowpg (23. September 2008)

hiho ich warte schon ne weile auf mein warhammer ich habe bei amazon vor ner weile vorbestellt von da habe ich auch die headstartcodes die ich bis heute benutzt habe. nun laufen die codes am 24 aus und ich habe imemrnoch kein war bekommen. wenn ich über amazon lieferung  verfolgung mache steht da das es am 17 die Versandzentrale verlassen hat. daher meine frage an die leute die bei amazon bestellt haben ... dauert es bei euch auch so lange mit der lieferung? habt ihr die bekommen oder wartet ihr auch noch?


----------



## Carimba (23. September 2008)

Nee, kam sofort am 18. -> Amazon üblich. Wenn da versandzentrale verlassen steht hack bei der Post nach. Wäre es abgeholt oder bei den Nachbarn abgegeben steht da "Sendung hat Empfänger erreicht".
Bzw. würd ich mich zuerst mal an Amazon wenden, die sind bei sowas doch recht unkompliziert.


----------



## Kronis (23. September 2008)

Mein Warhammer von Amazon ist am 19.09.08 gekommen.


----------



## darkwowpg (23. September 2008)

da steht nur versandzentrale verlassen nicht mehr


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

wie immer 13€


----------



## Carimba (23. September 2008)

Los los, Amazon kontaktieren.....


PS: Du wohnst aber schon in Deutschland oder? Muss man ja mal Fragen.


----------



## Nixan (23. September 2008)

HeeY Leuts !

Also... Ich habe seit einer guten Std das Problem das ich mich nicht in WAR einloggen kann.
Wenn ich mein Benutzernamen und Passwort angebe dauert es erstmal 10 Minuten bis überhaupt was passiert,
Wenn dann das Mythic-Patcher Bild auftaucht geht garnichts mehr und nach 30 Minuten kamm dann 
" Einloggen fehlgeschlagen. Bitte probieren Sie es erneut "

Könnte mir da vllt. jemand weiter helfen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus !

Mfg Nixan


----------



## Riear (23. September 2008)

Hi

Ich habe echt arge Probleme mit den Spiel schon zu Anfang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Habe mir das Spiel heute gekauft, alles soweit fertig gemacht  (installieren/Cd-Key/acc/patchen). Will das Spiel starten und bekomme nen Critical Error: An Error Occured- Warhammer will now terminate.

Naja ich hier rum gesucht und so das eine oder andere gefunden. Leider funzt es immernoch nicht. Ich habe etwas zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher könnte das schon der Grund sein?? Mein Pc ist nicht mehr der neuste und es wäre schade wenn ich nur deswegen nicht spielen könnte, weil ich habe mich so sehr nach den Spiel gesehnt und bin drauf und dran eigentlich mit WoW sogar ganz aufzuhören wenn mir WAR so sehr zu sagt wie ich es erhoffe.

Achja und wo kann man das mit den Ports finden bzw. wie kann man das ändern?? Wäre klasse wenn mir da echt wer helfen könnte

Danke euch

PC Daten:
P4 3 Ghz
768 SDR-Ram
Ati Raedon 9600/X1050  256 DDR-Ram


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

Nixan schrieb:


> HeeY Leuts !
> 
> Also... Ich habe seit einer guten Std das Problem das ich mich nicht in WAR einloggen kann.
> Wenn ich mein Benutzernamen und Passwort angebe dauert es erstmal 10 Minuten bis überhaupt was passiert,
> ...


Neuer pc?


----------



## darkwowpg (23. September 2008)

ja sogar in berlin xD


----------



## Dilvoog (23. September 2008)

Wie es aussieht ist der Login-Server down.
Habe das selbe Problem.


----------



## Sankero (23. September 2008)

Ich hab dasselbe Problem. Ich spiele übrigens auf dem server [DE] Nuln


----------



## Mikokami (23. September 2008)

Ja das wars dann wohl für heute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nixan (23. September 2008)

Jetzt geht´s wieder :]
Danke für die Hilfe x)


----------



## Mochna (23. September 2008)

Jo selbe problem hier .. meine Bestellung ist auch noch nicht da ....


----------



## Chemistry (23. September 2008)

Wohne auch in Berlin, habe es am 20.09 erhalten, war ebenso vorbestellt.
War bisher das einzige Mal, dass Amazon bei mir nicht pünktlich geliefert hat.


----------



## Vaedryn (23. September 2008)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja auch n paar Meinungen zu den Klassen so hörn was ihr gut findet und warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hättest Du das gleich so Formuliert wäre mancher Text erspart geblieben. Ist ein kleiner aber feiner unterschied zwischen " Was soll ich spielen " oder " Welche Klasse macht euch bisher am meisten Spaß " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vieleicht verstehst du ja worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (23. September 2008)

Dann prüft doch auf der DHL Seite die Sendung wo die gerade hängt.
Meine CE kam am Releasetag an.


----------



## Wizzoone (23. September 2008)

ich hab meins am 15 bestellt und kam pünktlich 10.00 uhr zum releasdate    ... bei der CE gabs aber iwie herstellungsprobleme deswegen is der headstart code ja um 7 Tage erweitert worden


----------



## Skullzigg (23. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> hiho ich warte schon ne weile auf mein warhammer ich habe bei amazon vor ner weile vorbestellt von da habe ich auch die headstartcodes die ich bis heute benutzt habe. nun laufen die codes am 24 aus und ich habe imemrnoch kein war bekommen. wenn ich über amazon lieferung  verfolgung mache steht da das es am 17 die Versandzentrale verlassen hat. daher meine frage an die leute die bei amazon bestellt haben ... dauert es bei euch auch so lange mit der lieferung? habt ihr die bekommen oder wartet ihr auch noch?



schreib eine beschwerde weil normal dauert das nicht so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (23. September 2008)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt mir jetzt auch mal WAR zulegen und hab nun die Frage die jeder hat: Welche Klasse soll ich zocken?
> 
> Sagt mir mal was ihr so zockt und was leicht für "Anfänger" is...
> 
> ...



ich empfehle dir den chaosbarbar oder schwarzork das sind auch gute nahkämpfer mit den man relativ leicht leveln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## echo11 (23. September 2008)

Nabend,

in meiner Kontoverwaltung kann ich Abo nicht anwählen. Muss ich dafür was spezielles tun?


----------



## Rottus (23. September 2008)

soweit ich weiß kann man abo erst anfang oktober einstellen


----------



## Nawato (23. September 2008)

Das geht erst ab dem 1. Oktober.


----------



## Metabolic (23. September 2008)

ist noch nicht frei geschaltet.
Wozu auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Member (23. September 2008)

erst ab oktober! ^^


----------



## Thymo (23. September 2008)

Hallo.

Weiss jemand wie ich die Items aus der Preorder freischalten kann ?


----------



## Dadeldi (23. September 2008)

*push* Vieleicht weis ja mittlerweile jemand Bescheid, Die Hausinsignien häufen sich mittlerweile auf der Bank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pizzakarton (23. September 2008)

Code registrieren und dann haben deine Chars ingame Post


----------



## RandallFlag (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe grade einen Warhammer Account,der einen Tag alt ist, bei ebay ersteigert.

Wollte jetzt grade in der Accountverwaltung den Vor- und Nachnamen ändern, aber das geht leider nicht.
Ist es so wie bei WoW, dass ich das nicht ändern lassen kann (darf) oder soll ich mich einfach an den Kundendienst wenden?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Pizzakarton (23. September 2008)

RandallFlag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe grade einen Warhammer Account,der einen Tag alt ist, bei ebay ersteigert.
> 
> ...



Ist wie bei weh oh weh


----------



## Marccram (23. September 2008)

Wieso kaufst du dir einen WAR-Acc,der nur einen Tag alt ist?^^


----------



## Nachtrot (23. September 2008)

Und 1 Tag alt oder nicht, es ist gegen die AGBs.


----------



## Goranos (23. September 2008)

Nope is Crap-Loot vertick das Zeug!


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

ICh hab keine ahnung aber warscheinlich kannste die wegschmeißen


----------



## Kronxi (23. September 2008)

RandallFlag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe grade einen Warhammer Account,der einen Tag alt ist, bei ebay ersteigert.
> 
> ...



Troll dich!


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

Zum Briefkasten gehen und looten


----------



## cerxis (23. September 2008)

Hmm, bei mir aber nicht. Er patcht und danach kommt dann ....[attachment=4995:patch.jpg]


----------



## RandallFlag (23. September 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir einen WAR-Acc,der nur einen Tag alt ist?^^



naja 25 Euro war einfach verlockend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pizzakarton (23. September 2008)

cerxis schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir aber nicht. Er patcht und danach kommt dann ....[attachment=4995:patch.jpg]




Also ich habe vor 3Minuten neuinstalliert und gepatcht, weil ich auch den Fehler hatte wie oben beschrieben und ich dachte es liegt an mir. Eine Fehlermeldung wie du habe ich nicht erhalten. Auch davor nicht


----------



## Rottus (23. September 2008)

was warn das denn für items?


----------



## Pizzakarton (23. September 2008)

Rottus schrieb:


> was warn das denn für items?



Ist nen Ring und nen tragbares Lagerfeuer zum regenerieren zwischen den Kämpfen


----------



## FJKO (23. September 2008)

der ring lohnt isch nur zum anfang

und das lagefuerer stellt prozentual hp her also recht nett


----------



## Flixl (23. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Theopa schrieb:


> Es begab sich, dass ein von War begeisterter MMORPG Spieler (aka Theopa) Montags War bei einer rennomierten Geschäftskette kaufte. Als er nach der 1. Installation, patchen, Account erstellen etc. endlich spielen wollte, kam eine Fehlermeldung, dass eine bestimmte .dll Datei nicht gefunden werden konnte. Neuinstallation sollte dies beheben.
> 
> Bei der Neuinstallation kam wie erwartet die Meldung "Bitte DVD WAR2 einlegen". Gesagt, getan..... Aber: Es passierte nichts. die DvD wurde nicht geladen, auf "Wiederholen" zu drücken brachte nichts. Also wurde die DvD wieder und wieder neu in das LAufwerk eingelegt, auf Beschädigungen untersucht und so weiter. Ergebnis: Null.
> 
> ...




Zuerst DirectX aktualisieren (für die d3d... dll)
http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html

und wenn sich der Client nicht installieren lässt, dann nimm einfach den Open Beta Client
http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml
http://www.fileplay.net/files/mmo/war/beta
http://download.goa.com/war/clientdl/wareuopenbeta.torrent


----------



## Shadar004 (23. September 2008)

wie meinst du das mit Zeitlupe?


----------



## Flixl (23. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Macaveli (23. September 2008)

du musst den matrixmodus ausschalten


----------



## Shadar004 (23. September 2008)

also davon hab ich leider auchnoch nichts gehört...ich hatte das nur mal das offline spiele in doppelter geschwindigkeit laufen aber bei online spielen kann ich mir das echt nich erklären


----------



## FJKO (23. September 2008)

auf denn  dvd`s der CE ist der open beta client glaube drauf als ich gestern installiert habe musste ich 1gb runterladen

lad ihn dir einfach runter, die links stehen ja einen höher
sonst rennst du ewig hinterher nach deinen dvds und kannst nie war spielen


----------



## andaca (23. September 2008)

danke für die ganzen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferima (23. September 2008)

vllt einfach ma bissl weniger drogen? oder wirklich aufhörn mit WAR wenn du Neo bist :>


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. September 2008)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Spiel am besten Ordnung , wie mein Vorgänger , dass schon erwähnte. Lass dich davon nicht abschrecken , weil sie vllt. "lieb" aussehen und dadurch ja nicht "cool" sind. Das stimmt nicht. Hab fast 2 Jahre Horde gespielt , weil sie einfacher geiler als Ally's sind. Zerstörung ist leider ziemlicher Mainstream. Ordnung hat ziemlich viel Style , vor allen wenn du einer von "wenigen" bist und nicht wie auf Zerstörungsseite einer von "vielen".. So seh ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hexenjäger horte sich auch ganz lustig an... Ach scheiss drauf ich tsst einfach mal n bissl was xD


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Ferima schrieb:


> vllt einfach ma bissl weniger drogen? oder wirklich aufhörn mit WAR wenn du Neo bist :>



Vielleicht hat er den Ausgang der Matrix gefunden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der Ausgang befindet sich in Warhammer Online. Wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## Rottus (23. September 2008)

aber wenn er neo ist seh ich da auch vorteile^^ 
z.B. wenn einer ihn angreift einfach zeit verlangsamen und ausweichen^^


----------



## Ferima (23. September 2008)

naaa psst nit so laut :> nich das so viele k***** (das will ich nich ausschreibn, weil es sonst passiert)kommen. aber zurück zum thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also das hatte ich noch nit aber seit heut spinnt das game bissl rum wenn ich aufn desktop springen will und schließt sich nich richtig bzw danach lässt sich ingame nix mehr steuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## assist69 (23. September 2008)

Das will ich auch sicher funny.

MfG assist

PS: feed my Pets


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2008)

Ich kann da nur sagen : Wer suchet der findet...

Wenn du jetzt schon Einträge hinterfragst, dauerts nich mehr lange und du willst die restlichen 10000 auch noch wissen.

Der Wälzer ist ne Spielmotivation. Man soll dazu animiert werden die Welt zu erkunden und dadurch erhält man Belohnungen.
Was genau da hinkommt weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht irgend welche besonderen Orks oder so, wer weiss. Erforsch die Welt und finde es heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem ist es eh nicht möglich alle Einträge innerhalb von 2 Tagen freizuschalten. Das ist eher ne Lebensaufgabe, da man nie weiss für was es alles Einträge gibt !


----------



## Fetus (23. September 2008)

Mach es einfach so wie ich.

Stell dir eine Liste mit Klassen zusammen und lege Zahlengruppen für sie fest. Z.b.

1-10 x
11-20 y
etc.

Dann brauchst du einfach nur noch /random in WoW eingeben, oder wo auch immer (Taschenrechner oder http://random.org/cgi-bin/randnum?num=1&am...=100&col=1) und die Klasse spielen.

Wenn's dir nicht gefällt rollst du nochmal. Die Technik hat mich jetzt zum Eisenbrecher gebracht. Hoffe die Ordnung braucht noch Tanks


----------



## Dutti (23. September 2008)

hm, kann dich beruhigen, liegt vermutlich nicht an deinem Pc, bekomm den fehler auch beim erscheinen der AGBs, trotz:
Athlon 64X2 6000+
2GB DDR2
WIN XP SP3
HD3850
neueste Treiber, NET3.5 dx9.c usw. 
c-clear durchlauf, usw.

bin auch diverse foren seit 3h am durchsuchen. scheint eine menge leute zu geben, denen es ebenso ergeht, egal ob ATI oder NVIDEA grakas, mit oder ohne firewall, letzter tip den ich gelesen hab war: 1&1 problem, kann aber auch nicht sein, meine frau sitzt neben mir und ist im spiel^^

hilft nur geduld, morgen wird gepatcht.

gruß

Deauthel


----------



## beliasko (23. September 2008)

nabend, 
ich hab folgendes anliegen , und zwar : ich hab mir heute war gekauft es installiert, und nen neuen acc erstellt, mit dem ich mich auf der hp einloggen kann.
nun wollt ich wiesen ob man den game key auf der hp aktivieren muss befor man sich im mythic patcher einlogen kann , den das kann ich im moment nicht tun.
wieso ich frage : weil ich mich mit meinem oben beta acc einlogen und patchen konnte, jetzt befürt ich das ich meinen key sozusagen verballere wenn ich ihn bei meinem neuen acc eingebe. 


MfG.


----------



## DarkBlackTiger (23. September 2008)

hi ich habe normal warhammer online installiert und auch gepatcht aber wenn ich dann auf spielen drücke steht da "An error occured- Warhammer will not terminatet"
was kann ich dagegen tun? 
danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Eaproditor (23. September 2008)

Bisschen mehr Input von dir wäre gut ^^ Hast du schon vorher spielen können? Was für ein System und komponenten hast du? Denke eher, du erfüllst die mindestanforderungen nicht. Ansonsten versuchen nochma neu zu installieren...


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

beliasko schrieb:


> nabend,
> ich hab folgendes anliegen , und zwar : ich hab mir heute war gekauft es installiert, und nen neuen acc erstellt, mit dem ich mich auf der hp einloggen kann.
> nun wollt ich wiesen ob man den game key auf der hp aktivieren muss befor man sich im mythic patcher einlogen kann , den das kann ich im moment nicht tun.
> wieso ich frage : weil ich mich mit meinem oben beta acc einlogen und patchen konnte, jetzt befürt ich das ich meinen key sozusagen verballere wenn ich ihn bei meinem neuen acc eingebe.
> ...




http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet


----------



## Flixl (23. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Eniko (23. September 2008)

Ja, der Betreff sagt schon alles... Irgendwie hab ich ewig gesucht, im Chat gefragt. Da antwortet ja bekanntlich keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also? Weiß jemand mit absoluter Sicherheit ob oder ob nicht? Und wenn ja wo? (Chaos-Seite)


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (23. September 2008)

Versuchs mal in der Hauptstadt, vom Flugmeister runter in die große Halle links in den Raum in die Ecke, da steht ein NPC unter dem steht ,,Bänker``, den gibs auch nochmal woanders in der Stadt.


----------



## vonCarstein (23. September 2008)

Hi

hab 2 Fragen

1- gibts keinen Allgemeinchannel, worüber ich mit den Leuten, die in der gleichen Gegend sind, kommunizieren kann (z.b. wie in WoW /1) ? Find nichts bzw find den Befehl dazu nicht....

2- Befehle - suche nen Befehl, der mir die FPS anzeigt, gibts da was ?


----------



## Tôny (23. September 2008)

Ab wann gibt es eine neue Trophäe oder einen Titel fpr Kills einer bestimmten Rasse ?. Bin zurzeit auf 3500 Zwergen Kills aber habe bisher nur eine Trophäe für 1k.


----------



## Tôny (23. September 2008)

vonCarstein schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab 2 Fragen
> 
> ...



1. Funktionert ähnlich wie in WoW. Nur das du nicht 1/ eingeben musst und danach automatisch im channel bist. DU musst /1 und dann direkt den Text den du schreiben willst eingeben.

2. Nein aber es gibt ein Addon dafür. http://war.curse.com/downloads/details/13567/   Installation funktioniert genau wie in WoW.


----------



## Fischi80 (24. September 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

wie lange sind denn die Server down? Ich kann leider nirgendwo eine Info finden.

Grüße Fischi80


----------



## Bluescreen07 (24. September 2008)

Ingame kam die Meldung ---> 10:00h - 13:00h


----------



## Scythe86 (24. September 2008)

Hallo, hätte ein paar kurze Fragen:

1. Wo kann ich bestialische Zeichen finden, um in der Altdorf-Bibliothek neue Trophäen zu kaufen?

2. Wirkt sich "Ballistik" auf alle Fernkampf-Fähigkeiten des Hexenmeisters aus oder nur auf Durchschuss? Also profitieren auch die Anschuldigungs-Angriffe von Ballistik? 

3. Kann ich bspw. in die Warteschlange des zwergischen T2-Gebietes während ich im imperialen Gebiet bin oder muss ich erst zu den Zwergen fliegen, um so der Warteschlange beizutreten?


----------



## Yldrasson (24. September 2008)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe auf meinem Account den CD-Key für die Vorbesteller der Normalen Edition eingegeben und kann im Moment somit noch spielen, bevor ich den "Vollversions-Key" eingeben muss.
Jetzt habe ich aber das Glück, gestern bei ebay eine Collectors Edition ersteigert zu haben und wollte fragen, ob ich jetzt diesen Code für meinen Account eingeben kann, um so die Bonus-Gegenstände zu erhalten.
Dagegen würde sprechen, dass ich den Headstart-Key der Standart-Edition schon benutzt habe, oder wie läuft das ab?
Bitte helft mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Urando (24. September 2008)

Wann und wo kann ich nun meine Kreditkartennummer etc. angeben um das monatliche Abo zu bezahlen?


----------



## WarAxolotl (24. September 2008)

Hab ne Frage: Was kann ich mit dem Item goldener Zahn eines alten Mannes anfangen? Wär natürlich stylisch wenn man sich den implantieren könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einfallslos (24. September 2008)

Hallo

auch ich hab ne kurze Frage.
Ich habe zwar schon überall nach der Antwort gesucht, aber immer nur Bruchteile gefunden, und nie die komplette Antwort.

Ab welchem Rang bekomt man RVR Rüstungsteile zum kaufen, und wo gibt es diese?

Mfg


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2008)

Einfallslos schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> auch ich hab ne kurze Frage.
> Ich habe zwar schon überall nach der Antwort gesucht, aber immer nur Bruchteile gefunden, und nie die komplette Antwort.
> ...



Ich glaub das erste Teil gibt's ab Rang 3 oder so. Theoretisch kannst du die ganze Zeit über nur Szenario spielen und andere Spieler killen und dich vom Ruf und dem dort verdienten Gold von Kopf bis Fuß immer topaktuell ausrüsten.


----------



## Yldrasson (24. September 2008)

Hm... Schade, dass bis jetzt wohl keiner auf meine Frage geantwortet hat, ich versuch's einfach nochmal.^^

Ich habe auf meinem Account den CD-Key für die Vorbesteller der Normalen Edition eingegeben und kann im Moment somit noch spielen, bevor ich den "Vollversions-Key" eingeben muss.
Jetzt habe ich aber das Glück, gestern bei ebay eine Collectors Edition ersteigert zu haben und wollte fragen, ob ich jetzt diesen Code für meinen Account eingeben kann, um so die Bonus-Gegenstände zu erhalten.
Dagegen würde sprechen, dass ich den Headstart-Key der Standart-Edition schon benutzt habe, oder wie läuft das ab?
Bitte helft mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Tumasz (25. September 2008)

Kleine Frage ist bei euch der Button Abschicken bzw Bestätigen bei der Code Registrations seite auch weg ???


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Für alle fragenP=??????? *hecktisch rum spring* auch die dummen*??????? *hundeäugchen krieg*

Em
em
em
em
em
em
em
em
 wer schenkt mir gold wer hat mich lieb *.*


----------



## Riku182 (25. September 2008)

Hallo ein Freund und ich wollen auch Anfangen habe 2 Fragen:

Ist das Spiel bisher für PvP/RvR begeisterte zu empfehlen?

Und gibt es eigentlich einen Frei Monat wenn man sich das Spiel käuft?


----------



## Lari (25. September 2008)

Ja, gaaanz viel PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Freimonat ist natürlich dabei.


----------



## Samael1175 (25. September 2008)

Hallo!
Hab ne blöde Frage. Aber habe nicht verstanden, was ich machen muss wenn mein Charakter stirbt.
Oder muss ich vielleicht nix machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khylin (25. September 2008)

am anfang noch nichts

später bekommst du einen todesmalus den du beim heiler gegen bares entfernen lassen kannst


----------



## spectrumizer (25. September 2008)

Auf "Respawn" klicken oder 255 Sek warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samael1175 (25. September 2008)

Khylin schrieb:


> am anfang noch nichts
> 
> später bekommst du einen todesmalus den du beim heiler gegen bares entfernen lassen kannst



Ah! Danke Dir!!!!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2008)

Oder warten, bis einer zum Wiederbeleben kommt, aber das passiert dann doch eher selten. Mich hat gestern gefragt, ob ich ihn wiederbeleben kann und der war soooooooooooooooo angepisst als ich nein gesagt hab. Dabei war ich nur ehrlich!

Bin übrigens Schwertmeisterin...


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Oder warten, bis einer zum Wiederbeleben kommt, aber das passiert dann doch eher selten. Mich hat gestern gefragt, ob ich ihn wiederbeleben kann und der war soooooooooooooooo angepisst als ich nein gesagt hab. Dabei war ich nur ehrlich!
> 
> Bin übrigens Schwertmeisterin...



Lol, nice^^ Ich selbst hab aber auch noch Schwierigkeiten manche Klassen auseinanderzuhalten bzw. wer was kann.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Lol, nice^^ Ich selbst hab aber auch noch Schwierigkeiten manche Klassen auseinanderzuhalten bzw. wer was kann.



Na ja, ist aber auch fies, wenn der Elfentank im weißen Kittel rumrennt, da kann man schon mal was verwechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (25. September 2008)

Aber ist wirklich schwer die verschiedenen Klassen auseinander zu halten, grade bei den Hochelfen...
Daher wunderts mich auch nicht, wenn ich mit meinem Weißen Löwen gelegentlich angemacht werde, warum ich nicht heile. Hab mir angewöhnt dann auf meinen Begleiter zu deuten und darauf hinzuweisen, dass das nicht das weiße Kätzchen von dem kleinen Jungen aus Stromwind ist.

Vielleicht wäre da eine klassenübergreifende Einfärbung der Kleidung sinnvoll. Also Heiler eher helle Farben, Tanks irgendwas Martiales, das nach Steinen oder Metall (also schön stabil) aussieht und DDs dann dunkel oder rot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2008)

Ein riesengroßer weißer Kater und dein merkwürdiges weißes Outfit sollten Hinweis genug sein, dass du kein Heiler, sondern offensichtlich Siegfried oder Roy bist. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso mich jemand mit meinem überdimensionierten Schild, padon, Pavese, für eine Priesterin hält, aber vielleicht seh ich halt aus, als wär ich gerade zum Surfen unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ein riesengroßer weißer Kater und dein merkwürdiges weißes Outfit sollten Hinweis genug sein, dass du kein Heiler, sondern offensichtlich Siegfried oder Roy bist. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso mich jemand mit meinem überdimensionierten Schild, padon, Pavese, für eine Priesterin hält, aber vielleicht seh ich halt aus, als wär ich gerade zum Surfen unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab von Anfang an Ork gespielt und Grünhäute sind ja leicht auseinander zu halten, Chaos erkennt man auch auf anhieb aber die Elfen sehen für mich alle gleich aus.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2008)

Elfen mit Helm sehen aus wie Coneheads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (25. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Elfen mit Helm sehen aus wie Coneheads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder wie Zigarren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klingt doch gut: Stump'nz und Zigarren moschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2008)

Oder wie ein bestimmtes Organ mit Ohren.


----------



## WARHERO25 (25. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ein riesengroßer weißer Kater und dein merkwürdiges weißes Outfit sollten Hinweis genug sein, dass du kein Heiler, sondern offensichtlich Siegfried oder Roy bist. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso mich jemand mit meinem überdimensionierten Schild, padon, Pavese, für eine Priesterin hält, aber vielleicht seh ich halt aus, als wär ich gerade zum Surfen unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lach gut gesprochen hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber mal ne frage wer kann denn überhaupt alles heilen bis auf der reine Heiler? und wer kann sich selber oder auch andere heilen?

Gratz vorab Hero


----------



## Flixl (25. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (25. September 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> Nabend. ich wollte mal wissen welche klassen mehr schaden machen als andere. ich seh das so, dass klassen die viel schaden austeilen nix einstecken und klassen die was einstecken nicht so viel austeilen. oder leige ich da falsch. und wie sieht es mit den nahkampfheilern (Sigmarpriester und Jünger des Khain) aus. wie steht der schaden im gegensatz zu den anderen nahkampf klassen und können auch Tank klassen wie der eisenbrecher auch schaden austeilen? wenn ja wie steht das dann zu anderen nahkampf klassen? eventuell kann mir es ja jemand auflisten oder so... blush.gif
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...



naja zum Sigmapriester usw. kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber der Eisenbrecher kann als Tank später mit der richtigen Skillung richtig gut Schaden machen und noch was einstecken


----------



## Yldrasson (25. September 2008)

Wie ist das eigentlich, jetzt, wo die "Gnadenfrist" abgelaufen ist?
Werden meine Charaktere bald gelöscht, wenn ich den Code nicht eingebe?


----------



## KalTaron (25. September 2008)

Dann moechte ich doch auch mal ein paar Fragen loswerden.

1) Namensgebung
Wie lang duerfen Namen sein? Was ist alles an Sonderzeichen, Akzenten usw erlaubt? Wie sehr werden die Namen auf RP Servern "sauber" gehalten?

2) Scenarios
Gibt es von den T1 (und T2-3) Scenarios auch Versionen in anderen Tiers oder kann man die einfach nicht mehr betreten? Wo finde ich ne UEbersicht ueber die bisher bekannten Scenarios?

3) Renown
Wie schwer ist es Renown zu farmen? Kann jemand abschaetzen wie lange es dauert auf RR80 zu kommen? Denn erst dann hat man ja "ausgelernt" und es stellt sich ein Gleichgewicht ein. 

4) Dungeons
Schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht? Wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## glockenturm11 (25. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, jetzt, wo die "Gnadenfrist" abgelaufen ist?
> Werden meine Charaktere bald gelöscht, wenn ich den Code nicht eingebe?



Dein Account wird deaktiviert. Solange, bis du wieder reaktivierst. Das ist alles. Charaktere löschen wäre so ziemlich das Dämlichste, was ein MMORPG Hersteller machen könnte. Damit vergrault man doch die Kunden anstatt sie zu binden.


@KalTaron
zu 2) Übersicht  http://warhammer.gamepressure.com/maps.asp


----------



## Gorgamir (25. September 2008)

Wohin fließt das Geld von der Gildensteuer? (Wie kann man darauf zugreifen/Sehen wieviel es ist)


----------



## HGVermillion (25. September 2008)

Auf das Konto der Gilde, einzusehen in der Gildenbank.


----------



## Azrielus (25. September 2008)

So mal ne ganz dumme Frage:

Wi ekann ich nen Talisman benutzen? z.B hab ich +20 Körperressi für 8h und will den bei nem item benutzen das natürlich auch einen freien Talisman platz hatt aber da kommt immer nur ne meldung im chatt das ich den talisman nicht verschieben kann....

bitte um hilfe xD


----------



## Kronxi (25. September 2008)

Azrielus schrieb:


> So mal ne ganz dumme Frage:
> 
> Wi ekann ich nen Talisman benutzen? z.B hab ich +20 Körperressi für 8h und will den bei nem item benutzen das natürlich auch einen freien Talisman platz hatt aber da kommt immer nur ne meldung im chatt das ich den talisman nicht verschieben kann....
> 
> bitte um hilfe xD



Ein Talisman für 8 Stunden.. Ich glaube nicht Tim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal ob das kein Trank oder ähnliches ist.

Aber im Allgemeinen, man kann Gegenstände verbessern (mit Talismanen), indem man zuerst shift dann rechts klick auf den Gegenstand "macht".

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Azrielus (25. September 2008)

Ahh ja danke jetzt gehts. Is ja fast wie bei nem anderen mmo.^^

Und es gibt Talismane die nur ne gewisse Zeit wirken z.b eben +20 Körperressi 8h oder +2 Wille 2h hab da schon einige hergestellt.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. September 2008)

Kronxi schrieb:


> Ein Talisman für 8 Stunden.. Ich glaube nicht Tim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du glaubst fals Kronxi, die schlechten Talismane bzw die kleineren haben einen Haltbarkeitswert hintendrann stehen, nachdem sie diese Zeit Ingame in der Ausrüstung waren gehen sie Kaputt und du musst dir einen neuen Kaufen.

Sein Talisman wird nachdem er ihn angelegt hat 8 Stunden die er Ingame ist seine Boni geben und dann kaputt gehen, gibt aber auch welche mit 12 und die guten Talismane halten ewig.

Und um ihn anzulegen Azrielus, Item mit dem Talismanplatz ins Inventar packen, Shift + Rechtsklick drauf und dann den Talisman reinpacken.


----------



## Azrielus (25. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Du glaubst fals Kronxi, die schlechten Talismane bzw die kleineren haben einen Haltbarkeitswert hintendrann stehen, nachdem sie diese Zeit Ingame in der Ausrüstung waren gehen sie Kaputt und du musst dir einen neuen Kaufen.
> 
> Sein Talisman wird nachdem er ihn angelegt hat 8 Stunden die er Ingame ist seine Boni geben und dann kaputt gehen, gibt aber auch welche mit 12 und die guten Talismane halten ewig.
> 
> Und um ihn anzulegen Azrielus, Item mit dem Talismanplatz ins Inventar packen, Shift + Rechtsklick drauf und dann den Talisman reinpacken.



Genau meine Rede. 
Danke vielmals xD


----------



## Long_Wolf (26. September 2008)

Gibt es eine Anzeige für den Stadtrang ? X Prozent Bis Rang 2,3,4 ? 

Gibt es ausser Quests in den Hauptstädten und den dortigen öffentlichen Quests noch andere Wege den Stadtrang zu erhöhen ?


----------



## Steelmind (26. September 2008)

Kann mir wer sagen wie Stark Monster mit dem Rang Kommandant etwa sind und gibt es da sogar Monster mit noch einem Höherem Rang, da ich einmal durch Sunderholme gelaufen bin und mit plötzlich nen One-Hit von einem Monster dieses Ranges eingefangen habe kann das ja schlecht Gleichstark oder gar Schwächer sein wie eines mit dem Rang Held. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und warum haben die Chaos leute im T1 ein so Starkes monster das wir mit 2 Heiler und nem Tank der Rang 9 war 
(Gegner war nur Rang 4) einfach net downzukriegen war.uns ist erstens die zeit ausgelaufen da der Mops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  über 20k Hitpoints hatte und 2tes hat der aus uns so Matsch gemacht wie es netma die Orks schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw wieviele Leute würde man für das Monster etwa brauchen?


----------



## HGVermillion (26. September 2008)

Es gibt die einteilung, Normaler Mob, Champion, Held, Kommandant.

Jedenfalls sind mir bisher diese Mobs untergekommen, und zwar in der Sortierun, Kommandanten sind dabei wohl eher mit den Raidbossen aus WoW zu vergleichen, jedenfalls von der Stärke, im Land der Trolle gibt es einen PQ Boss der Kommandant ist, sagen wir es so, auf gleichem lvl kann er Chosen und Schwarzorks one bzw twohitten, somit glaub ich das man für Kommandanten richtig gutes Teamplay braucht.


----------



## Iaido (26. September 2008)

nachdem ich mir nun dann vor drei tagen auch war geholt habe und gestern nach einer langen suche und vielen toden -.-  den flugmeister und dann die hauptstadt gefunden hatte, war ich auf der suche nach dem Auktionshaus und der Bank. BINGO *freu* gefunden.

ka was da los war gestern abend. hatte ziemlich viele lags, na ja. auf jedenfall freu ich mich halt über die auktionäre die da rumstehen und dann der erste schock..... ok keine panik, muss ja nicht alles aussehen wie in dem spiel welches du vorher gezockt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil! ist ja alles genau beschrieben und sieht dann auf den zweiten blick garnicht schwer oder kompliziert aus. ey jetzt mal ohne mist, ka ob es an den lags lag oder ob ich echt einfach zu blöd bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin fast verzweifelt!!!!! wollte mir mal alles ansehen.... nichts! ok, dann wähle ich halt mal was aus hhmm zum Beispiel Waffen..... nichts, man weiß es nicht evtl. grad alles ausverkauft, mal Rüstung versuchen..... nichts. hier und da mal eine Rang-Beschränkung eingegeben.... nichts!
Dann hab ich mal eine Auktion erstellt um danach den Gegenstandsnamen direkt einzugeben und zu suchen, die Auktion wurde erstellt, aber als ich den Gegenstand gesucht habe, wieder..... nichts. Unter Verkäufer gesucht, ratet ja genau...... nichts. Ging bestimmt 15 min. so... dann bin ich völligst entkräftet pennen gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich weiß ich garnicht was ich jetzt für einen Tip bzw. für eine Antwort will. Sagt mir einfach das auch ein kleinkind von 5 Jahre das AH-System bedienen könnte und ich schieb das von gestern abend auf die laaaags  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crash_burn (26. September 2008)

ich hätte da auch mal eine frage. gestern habe ich eine Quest abgeschlossen und dadruch eine schöne Zweinhandaxt bekommen so danach habe ich mich ausgeloggt. So heute wieder eingeloggt weil ich noch eine kleine Runde spielen wollte und was da die Zweihandaxt ist weg und ich stehe ohne Waffe da. Ich bin mir auch ganz sicher das ich sie nicht verkauft oder zerstört habe. So nun was kann ich da machen damit ich meine Waffe wieder bekomme?

Gruß Crash


----------



## Tornianalf (26. September 2008)

Jo, Kommandanten sind bis jetzt (LVL 16) das Härteste, was mir bisher untergekommen ist. In Gotland (Imperium) gibt es eine Kapitel-5-PQ, bei der ein Kommandant der Endmob ist. Richtig heavy, hat uns (ca. 10 Leute) dauergewiped. Man sollte guten Tank und 2 Heiler dabeihaben, am Besten 2 Tanks, weil einer eigentlich immer down geht (und dann gerezzt werden sollte).


----------



## Moagim (26. September 2008)

Zusätzlich gibt die Anzahl der Schädel unter dem Bild des Gegners noch einen Hinweis über dessen Stärke.  
Beim Hauptstadtraid auf Altdorf hatten die Stadtbosse 4 Schädel. 

Volkmar mit seiner "ich kille mit Flächenschadenbombe 40er instant"  Fähigkeit war richtig fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

Kommandanten brauchen zwölf Leute, in etwa.
Main Tank mit zwei Heilern im Nacken, ne Menge DDs und ansonsten eben Kommandant spezifisches Setup.
Die letzten Bosse in Hauptstädten brauchen dann schon 24 Mann Raids.


----------



## BattleMage (26. September 2008)

WARHERO25 schrieb:


> Lach gut gesprochen hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zählen bei dir die Hybridklassen auch zu "reine Heiler"?

Zumindest für Schwertmeister kann ich sagen, dass es auf einem der Meisterschaftspfade eine Taktik gibt, die die komplette Gruppe minimal heilt, wenn die Klingenverzauberung procct (was recht oft passiert im Szenario).

Das mit den Helmen bei den Hochelfen wird bei den späteren Rüstungen hoffe ich noch besser. Die Helme und Rüstungen mti den Adlerverzierungen wie z.B. bei Teclis sehen ja schon cool aus. Wobei Teclis irgendwie unspektakulär aussieht.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Wolfheart schrieb:
			
		

> Ein riesengroßer weißer Kater und dein merkwürdiges weißes Outfit sollten Hinweis genug sein, dass du kein Heiler, sondern offensichtlich Siegfried oder Roy bist.


Heee! Das war aber nicht nett! Wir Weißen Löwen werden nicht von unseren Tierchen zerfleischt, wir kümmern uns vernünftig! Wir schenken ihnen, wenn sie brav sind, sogar Metallhelme und flechten ihne schöne Zöpfe in die Mähne!

Hmpf. So langsam verstehe ich, warum Leute sauer wurden, wenn ich über Elfen hergezogen bin.
Merken: Elfen allgemein sind arrogant, metrosexuell, Besserwisser und grundsätzlich irgendwie verweichlicht. Warhammer Hochelfen sind nur noch arrogant. Die Jungz sind badass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ach ja... und im Gegensatz zu ihren "verdrehten" Vettern, die irgendwo immer noch auf mich metrosexuell wirken, sehen sie nicht aus wie verkappte Emos mit Sadismusfetisch. *g*)


----------



## Gnôrke (26. September 2008)

warum bin ich auf dieser seite: http://www.wardb.com
nicht dabei.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe viele hier im forum gesehn die eine signatur davon haben, will ich au aber ich in nicht aufgelistet

muss man sich da irgendwie registrieren ?


----------



## Yasira (26. September 2008)

Ordnung:
Runenpriester
Sigmarpriester
Erzmagierin

Zerstörung:
Jünger des Khaine
Schamane
Zelot


Die sechs können mMn wiederbeleben.

Die anderen Klassen könnten zwar auch einen Gruppensupportheal skillen (zB Maschinist Bugmanns Beste) aber damit hält man keinen länger über Wasser.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2008)

Die Hochelfen haben die Arroganz direkt ins Gesicht geschrieben, das stimmt. Meine sieht zudem noch recht zickig aus. Der Gesichtsausdruck schreit förmlich, "Heute nicht, ich hab Kopfschmerzen!"


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Also mein HE hat eher den Gesichtsausdruck "Was? Die Geschichte soll ich erfunden haben? Ich glaube, einem verkommenen Subjekt wie dir muss ich keine Rechenschaft ablegen. Fass!"
Nee, mal ehrlich - ich war fanatischer Elfenhasser, schon lange vor meinen MMO-Erfahrungen. WAR hat mir Elfen präsentiert, die ich cool finde, weil sie eben nicht dem Cliché (alte Rechtschreibung ftw!) entsprechen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2008)

Na ja, die sehen wegen der Helme halt leider aus wie eine Mischung aus Coneheads und Penis mit Ohren, aber zumindest sind sie nicht so tuckenhaft zerbrechlich, wie in den meisten anderen (MMO)RPGs.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Naja, Fan der Helme bin ich noch immer nicht, dennoch finde ich sie nicht unpassend, da die Elfen grundsätzlich eine schlanke, große Statur haben. Und nicht, wie in 95% anderer Darstellungen, einfach nur klein und dünn sind.
So hat eben jedes Völkchen seine eigene Kopfbedeckung. Die Briten haben ihre Melonen, die Basken ihre Mütze, die Kosaken ihre, der Fez ist lange aus der Mode und die Hochelfen haben Eicheln auf der Hirse.


----------



## BattleMage (26. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Na ja, die sehen wegen der Helme halt leider aus wie eine Mischung aus Coneheads und Penis mit Ohren, aber zumindest sind sie nicht so tuckenhaft zerbrechlich, wie in den meisten anderen (MMO)RPGs.



Ja, aber ein Penis mit Ohren und Zweihänder. Ich hab mich inzwischen sogar an den Rock und den Helm gewöhnt. Das Hochgewachsene soll den Hochelfen halt was Edles und Überragendes darstellen lassen, was auch ganz gut klappt mit der zum Teil recht prunkvollen Rüstung.


----------



## Anthrazides (26. September 2008)

Samael1175 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab ne blöde Frage. Aber habe nicht verstanden, was ich machen muss wenn mein Charakter stirbt.
> Oder muss ich vielleicht nix machen?
> 
> ...



Game Over. Spiel vorbei.
Musst Dir ein neues Spiel kaufen und installieren. Wenn Du allerdings beim ersten Schlag stirbst, musst Du dir sogar einen neuen PC kaufen.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Das sind keine Röcke, das sind Roben! Echte Männer tragen Roben, nur die unsicheren oder die sicher-unentschlossenen Röcke.
Naja, eigentlich sind es fast schon Bademäntel, je nach Gürtel.
Tut aber nichts zur Sache, vadorri!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2008)

BattleMage schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein Penis mit Ohren und Zweihänder. Ich hab mich inzwischen sogar an den Rock und den Helm gewöhnt. Das Hochgewachsene soll den Hochelfen halt was Edles und Überragendes darstellen lassen, was auch ganz gut klappt mit der zum Teil recht prunkvollen Rüstung.



Ich hoffe immer noch auf Belagerungsmaschinen, wo man als Hochelf reinklettern kann und dann wird man als Munition benutzt - dafür ist der Helm einfach perfekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Wolfheart schrieb:
			
		

> dann wird man als Munition benutzt


Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum sich die Zwerge auf einmal so gut mit den Elfen verstehen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum sich die Zwerge auf einmal so gut mit den Elfen verstehen...



Wieso machen sich im richtigen Leben eigentlich alle über ungepflegte, alkoholkranke Liliputaner lustig, und in MMOs will jeder einer sein?


----------



## Yldrasson (26. September 2008)

Da bleibt dir nicht viel Anderes übrig, als ein Ticket zu schreiben, also unter dem Reiter "Hilfe" einen Fehler zu melden.
Wie gut dann deine Chancen stehen, die Axt wieder zu bekommen, weiß ich nicht, da ich noch nicht viel über den Support von WAR weiß...

Ich hätte dann auch mal eine Frage an die Besitzer der Collector's Edition:
Wie sieht es da mit den Codes aus? Wieviele habt ihr?
Gibt es da einen, für die "Vollversion" und einen für die Bonus-Gegenstände im Spiel, oder einen für Alles?
Bitte helft mir! =)


----------



## Tornianalf (26. September 2008)

Schau auf der Seite mal GAAAAANZ weit nach rechts oben.....


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

ungepflegte, alkoholkranke Liliputaner? Mhm. 
Disclaimer:
Ich bin kein Rassist, ich arbeite lediglich gern mit Klischees - das ist in keiner Weise bösartig gemeint!

Ich hatte Zwerge immer als stereotype Parodie der Juden verstanden: Klein, krumme Nasen und aus jedem Dreck Gold gewinnen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> ungepflegte, alkoholkranke Liliputaner? Mhm.
> Disclaimer:
> Ich bin kein Rassist, ich arbeite lediglich gern mit Klischees - das ist in keiner Weise bösartig gemeint!
> 
> Ich hatte Zwerge immer als stereotype Parodie der Juden verstanden: Klein, krumme Nasen und aus jedem Dreck Gold gewinnen...



Wow, so hab ich das noch nie betrachtet, aber jetzt wo du es sagst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagel (26. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> ungepflegte, alkoholkranke Liliputaner



Du hast Fett vergessen


----------



## Churchak (26. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Wieso machen sich im richtigen Leben eigentlich alle über ungepflegte, alkoholkranke Liliputaner lustig, und in MMOs will jeder einer sein?


weil der dir im MMO das bein abhacken kann,dich dann zerstückelt und den krähen vorwirft und wenn dein fehlen auffällt (was unwahrscheinlich ist da niemand Elfen vermisst!) es auf die Orks schieben kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. September 2008)

1. Registrieren
2. Curse Client runterladen http://www.wardb.com/client.aspx


----------



## BattleMage (26. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich hoffe immer noch auf Belagerungsmaschinen, wo man als Hochelf reinklettern kann und dann wird man als Munition benutzt - dafür ist der Helm einfach perfekt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als Gegenstück zum Orkapult? Wir leben in einer dunklen Zeit des Krieges und da würde ich einer solch drastische Maßnahmen die jegliche Ehre die ich oder meine Familie je bessesen haben so dermaßen in den Dreck ziehen sofort ohne zu zögern zustimmen! (schneller im Pulk um Chaos unter der Zerstörung zu säen).


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Mal davon abgesehen - wer auch immer (tippe auf Tolkien) auf die Idee gekommen ist, Zwerge als kleine, dicke Menschen darzustellen, deren Knie direkt an den Brustkorb anschließen, war genial.
Zwergenkrieger in NWN(2) in Plattenrüstung haben bei uns grundsätzlich für Lacher gesorgt...


----------



## Immortalis (26. September 2008)

bitte mehr so blöde fragen da kann man so gut die beiträge pushen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sno0zy (26. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> bitte mehr so blöde fragen da kann man so gut die beiträge pushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol gratz, du hast eine zahl unter deinem avatar stehen... uuuuuh, X beiträge. kannste schonmal den ofen fürs eis vorwärmen


----------



## Steelmind (26. September 2008)

Ok Danke für die Antworten
Ich hab den Heute ma mit meinem Main versucht (Schwarzork Rang 18) und hatte nur noch nen 8er Heiler dabei hat dann wunderbar geklappt


----------



## Orgyl (26. September 2008)

Hey ich hab ne frage unzwa wo ist das auktionshaus in der unvermeidlichen stadt ich find das einfach net oda bin zu dumm es zu sehen und bin vorbei gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wo ist es?


----------



## Streuneralex (26. September 2008)

Orgyl schrieb:


> Hey ich hab ne frage unzwa wo ist das auktionshaus in der unvermeidlichen stadt ich find das einfach net oda bin zu dumm es zu sehen und bin vorbei gelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vom Flugpunkt garadeaus ins Apex (oder so) und da dann rechts entlang.

Schreibt man Trottel nicht mit zwei "t"?


----------



## Ghymalen (26. September 2008)

Ja mit 2 "t" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. September 2008)

Alternativ könnte man auch die *Kartenfilter* aktivieren, so dass *Händler* (und darunter auch die Auktionäre) angezeigt werden.


----------



## Ebon (26. September 2008)

Orgyl schrieb:


> Hey ich hab ne frage unzwa wo ist das auktionshaus in der unvermeidlichen stadt ich find das einfach net oda bin zu dumm es zu sehen und bin vorbei gelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm sorry, aber das ist nicht dein ernst xD

Ich glaub es gibt so 10 oder 15++ NPC die herhalten müssen. Du kannst auch alternativ, mal den MapFilter einschalten, dann siehst was ma meinen xD


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

So wie ich das beobachtet habe, gibt es nicht einmal Auktionshäuser, lediglich Auktionatoren. Und davon gibt es en Masse in der Hauptstadt. Rechts unterhalb der Minimap ist ein lustiges kleines Quadrat, wo man die Filter einstellen kann. Klicken, Auktionatoren "behaken", auf die Karte gucken, hinlaufen, freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Dragonfist (26. September 2008)

ein trottel schreibt trottel vielleicht mit nur einem t . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    (bitte nicht so ernst nehmen)


----------



## Myzrael (26. September 2008)

Alternativ einfach einmal orientierungslos durch die Stadt laufen und dabei einen Blick auf die Minimap werfen. Auktionatoren stehen zu hauf in der Stadt. Man erkennt sie auf der Minimap an den Symbol, welches einen goldenen Hammer darstellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ot:
Das erinnert mich an einen Gildenkollegen von mir, der gestern ganze 1,5 Stunden den Verkäufer für Reittiere gesucht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (26. September 2008)

Nach meinem Gefühl steht unter jedem 2 NPC in der Hauptstadt der Titel: Auktionator, gibt kaum eine Ecke wo keiner ist^^, vielleicht mal Helligkeit bisschen höher stellen im Spiel oder mehr auf die Beschreibungen der NPC achten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## HMC-Pretender (26. September 2008)

Ok, wie stellt man das Spiel heller? Hab keine Lust mehr dauernd im Dunkeln gegen irgendwelche Hindernisse zu rennen, meine Rüstung besteht nur noch aus Beulen.


----------



## Tranodo (27. September 2008)

An error occured -- Warhammer will now terminate

Das kommt immer als Fehlermeldung, sobald ich WAR starten will. Was soll ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Kristallon (27. September 2008)

weiß jemand, ob sich die charakter in der ferne wegen der performance absichtlich so hackelig bewegen, oder wird das noch irgendwann flüssiger gemacht?das stört mich voallem bei größeren mounts, wenn die wie in nem alten godzilla film rumstakseln...


----------



## AemJaY (27. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Problem das langsam aber sicher nervt. Ich bin kurz davor das Spiel zum dritten mal zu Installieren. Jedesmal wenn ich das Spiel Starte kommt die Meldung, das der Patcher nicht gestartet werden kann. Man solle überprüfen ob er nicht bereits läuft oder genügend Speicherplatz vorhanden ist.

Soweit so gut. Vor gut einer Woche habe ich am Freitag das Spiel installiert, und gezockt bis in die Morgenstunden.
Als ich am Sonntag das Spiel wieder starten wollte, die obige Fehlermeldung ----- Neuinstallation gemacht. Sonntag Abend gezockt bis in die Nacht.

Heute Morgen nach Hause gekommen und zum ersten mal seit reinstall WH wieder gestartet. Und Siehe da gleicher Fehler wie letzte Woche. Ich habe kein Bock das Spiel jede woche oder nach jedem Neustart wieder neu zu installieren, das dauert nämlich immer etwa 4h mit patchen zum kotzen!!!!#

Nun Frag ich euch, kann mir jemand helfen weiss jemand was zu tun ist?

Hier noch ein auszug aus meinem Patcher log file:


```
[2008/09/27 10:34:14] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/27 10:34:14] Currently running as [D:\warhammer\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/27 10:34:14] Currently running as [D:\warhammer\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/27 10:34:14] Notification of restart with alternate filename
[2008/09/27 10:34:15] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/27 10:34:15] Currently running as [D:\warhammer\warpatch.bin]
[2008/09/27 10:34:15] Patch size is 2361
[2008/09/27 10:34:21] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/27 10:34:21] Currently running as [D:\warhammer\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/27 10:34:21] Currently running as [D:\warhammer\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/27 10:34:21] Notification of restart with alternate filename
[2008/09/27 10:44:47] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/27 10:44:47] Currently running as [D:\warhammer\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/27 10:44:47] Currently running as [D:\warhammer\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/27 10:44:47] File copy failed.
[2008/09/27 10:44:47] Could not run as alternate filename
[2008/09/27 10:44:54] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/27 10:44:54] Currently running as [D:\warhammer\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/27 10:44:55] Currently running as [D:\warhammer\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/27 10:44:55] File copy failed.
[2008/09/27 10:44:55] Could not run as alternate filename
```

Vielleicht hilft es auch noch das mein WH Auf meiner zweiten Hdd liegt nicht auf C:. Wer weiss vielleicht nervt das ja mein Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jedenfall danke schonmal für eure rasche Hilfe!


----------



## AemJaY (27. September 2008)

ich kann mein problem nun mittlerweile noch weiter umschreiben.
also ich habe einen restart durchgeführt und dann lief das spiel wieder.
doch nun ca.2h gespielt bin ich kurz ausem spiel getabt und wieder rein.
spiel schmiert ab und nu geht nix mehr...

benötige also immer noch dringend eure hilfe! danke..


----------



## AemJaY (28. September 2008)

ich erhoffe mir noch immer eine antwort aus der comm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke..


----------



## Zhandra (28. September 2008)

Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Problem:

Ich bin Hochelfen-Erzmagierin und gerade im Schattenland unterwegs. Da ich voll PVP bin ist mein Rufrang mittlerweile auf Rang 11. Selber bin ich Lvl12. Nun wollte ich mal nach neuer PVP-Ausrüstung schauen, jedoch wird mir bei meinem alten NPC auf der Insel des Unheils gesagt dass ich zu einer Burg oder in die Stadt muss. 
Da auf unserem Server (Carroburg) die Zerstörung immer beim Phönixtor siegt (-.-) ist die Burg nie für die Ordnung begehbar. Also bin ich nach Altdorf geflogen um dort mal nach einem Rufhändler ausschau zu halten. Aber da finde ich nur einen (auf dem Marktplatz) und der zeigt mir gar keine Gegenstände bei den Waren an. Also meine Fragen: 

1. Wo bekomme ich ab Rufrang 11 meine PVP-Ausrüstung her 
und 
2. Wo finde ich meinen nächsten Rufrang-Fähigkeiten-Ausbildner?

Vielen herzlichen Dank für mögliche Antworten,

Zhan


----------



## Yldrasson (28. September 2008)

Also soweit ich weiß, bekommt man diese Gegenstände eben NUR bei diesen Händlern in den Burgen. Da musst du dann wohl drann bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Signaturen von WARDB - Curse Network:
Ich habe da meinen Charakter hochgeladen und auch eine URL bekommen, um das in meine Signatur einzufügen, aber dann bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung, dass ich keine dynmaischen Links in meiner Signatur haben darf... wie habt ihr die da reinbekommen? :-/


----------



## ExoHunter (28. September 2008)

Junkman schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwann auch mal aufhören, diese *VERK*CKTEN* AGB's zu akzeptieren?



Ja klar, einfach nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. September 2008)

Zhandra schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Die Händler in der Gildenhalle verkaufen die RvR Ausrüstung auch, nicht nur die Herren in den Burgen.
2. Die sind auch in die Burgen umgezogen oder alternativ in der Hauptstadt.


----------



## Socketer (29. September 2008)

So, hätte dann auch mal eine kleine Frage zu den Szenarien:

Kommt man ohne das Buch des Bindens wieder vorzeitig aus einem Szenario heraus? 

Wenn irgendwas vorfällt, dass man wegmuss, will ich weder das Buch des Bindens benutzen, da dies meist an irgendeinem unpassenden Ort ist, noch einfach im Szenario stehenbleiben. Erstens ist das bei anderen nicht unbedingt gerne gesehen und zweitens nimmts ja auch anderen den Platz weg.

Einfach aus der Gruppe austreten bringt nichts, das hab ich schon versucht.


----------



## Blubbah (29. September 2008)

Kann mir das jemand sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. September 2008)

Unvermeidliche Stadt, nördlich vom Monolithen, sieht auf der Karte aus wie ein Käfig, dort sind die Reittierhändler.


----------



## Blubbah (29. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Unvermeidliche Stadt, nördlich vom Monolithen, sieht auf der Karte aus wie ein Käfig, dort sind die Reittierhändler.




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (29. September 2008)

in der unvermeidlichen stadt

//edit ups da war wol einer schneller


----------



## Cláw1 (29. September 2008)

Kann man den NUR mit Goblins kaufen, oder auch mit anderen Rassen?
Und wenn ich den auch mit anderen kaufen kann, was muss ich dafür vorher tun?


----------



## HGVermillion (29. September 2008)

Man kann sich nur das Reittier kaufen das für seine Rasse vorgesehen ist, und auch nur da kann man sich reittiere kaufen


----------



## Gortek (29. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Man kann sich nur das Reittier kaufen das für seine Rasse vorgesehen ist, und auch nur da kann man sich reittiere kaufen



Absolut richtig, also glaubt es ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Sledge Hammer (29. September 2008)

Socketer schrieb:


> So, hätte dann auch mal eine kleine Frage zu den Szenarien:
> 
> Kommt man ohne das Buch des Bindens wieder vorzeitig aus einem Szenario heraus?
> 
> ...


In der Nähe des Spawnpunktes ist ein rotes Portal dagegen laufen und dann kommt mann raus.


----------



## Haggelo (29. September 2008)

hi 

 bin neu in war und spiele einen lvl 6 zeloten (heilen und dots machen fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hab das startgebiet gemacht und hat spaß gemacht aber das gebiet danach gefällt mir ÜBERHAUPT nicht

Ich hab jetzt in etwa 10 runden pvp gemacht ... also ich bin auf das WAR symbol und dann komm ich auf so eine ''insel''

und pro win 4k ep bekommen. dann könnte man ja auch mit pvp leveln auf 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab in den buffed shows gesehen wie man burgen einnehmen kann und das das instantziert ist .. ab welchem lvl ist 
das ?

Hab mit der sufu nichts gefunden


----------



## Tandelzhexer (29. September 2008)

ja! Es geht indem du Städte angreifst in der "freien" Welt.

*EDIT:*First


----------



## Rashnuk (29. September 2008)

Geht am besten mit einer Stammgrp. aber ebenso PQ mit einer Stammgrp. so lvlt man wirklich wirklich verdammt schnell !


----------



## Tandelzhexer (29. September 2008)

ich glaub ist open RVR!


----------



## Pizzakarton (29. September 2008)

Hi!

Kennt jemand einen Shop oder so wo ich meine Figur professionell bemalen lassen kann?

Ich habe leider niemanden der so etwas kann, und wenn ich es selbst mache wird sie nicht gut aussehen.

Cu


----------



## Immortalis (29. September 2008)

ich werd auch mit meinem chaosbarbar pvp lvln...wenn ich endlich ferien habe


----------



## Ichweissnichts (29. September 2008)

Würde dir empfehlen, dir einen Games-Workshop in deiner Nähe raus zu suchen, und da dann mal einfach anfragen. Billig wird das bestimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.games-workshop.com/storefinder/


----------



## Akando (29. September 2008)

Ab Tier 2 kannst du meiner Meinung nach egal ob Stamm oder nicht durchs Pvp schneller Leveln als durch Quests und Co.

Burgen gibts auch ab Tier 2 in jedem Gebiet mindestens zwei, da musst du dann aber darauf hoffen, dass die Gegenseite sich aktiv wehrt um ordentlich Ep zu machen...Darüber hinaus sind diese nicht instanzier.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (29. September 2008)

Ob das geht oder nicht liegt ja im Moment stark daran auf welchem Server man ist, bzw. wie das Verhältnis Ordnung/Zerstörung auf dem Server ist.

Mir scheint auch das alle erstmal schnellstmöglich lvl40 werden wollen und mehr PvE machen als eigentlich notwendig wäre.
Ich denke wenn jeder erstmal einen lvl40 Char hat gibs auch in den unteren Bereichen mit Twinks mehr Open PvP in den T1-T3 Gebieten.

Ich hab schon einen Twink der dann nur mit solchen PvP Möglichkeiten leveln soll.


----------



## hanktheknife (29. September 2008)

Die Chinesen machen das sehr preiswert, ansonsten versuch's doch mal selber, macht bestimmt Spass.


----------



## Térakôr (29. September 2008)

Ich meine bei eBay wird so was auch angeboten, musste mal gucken.


----------



## Haggelo (29. September 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Ob das geht oder nicht liegt ja im Moment stark daran auf welchem Server man ist, bzw. wie das Verhältnis Ordnung/Zerstörung auf dem Server ist.
> 
> Mir scheint auch das alle erstmal schnellstmöglich lvl40 werden wollen und mehr PvE machen als eigentlich notwendig wäre.
> Ich denke wenn jeder erstmal einen lvl40 Char hat gibs auch in den unteren Bereichen mit Twinks mehr Open PvP in den T1-T3 Gebieten.
> ...



Ordnung und zerstärung sind voll... 30 min wartezeit wtf

noch nen runenpriester auf nuln

Wie geht das eig mit den rufgegenständen ?

Und gibts es nur die rvr schlacht um nordwacht (oder so)


----------



## Akando (29. September 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ordnung und zerstärung sind voll... 30 min wartezeit wtf
> 
> noch nen runenpriester auf nuln
> 
> ...


 Wie wäre es , wenn du mal in zusammenhängenden Sätzen schreiben würdest?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Rufgegenstände bekommst du in den Burgen deiner Fraktion oder in deiner Stadt 

...Scenarien gibt es abhängig vom Tier-Bereich mehrere. 
Im Tier 1 sind es z.b 3 für die du dich anmelden kannst, wofür du nur ins jeweillige Gebiet reisen musst. Die Wartezeit hängen dabei davon ab, welches Scenario auf deinem Server favourisiert wird.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (29. September 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ordnung und zerstärung sind voll... 30 min wartezeit wtf
> 
> noch nen runenpriester auf nuln
> 
> ...



1.Voll ist doch schonmal eine gute Vorrausetzung für PvP auch wenn man erstmal den Warteschlangen Nachteil hat.

2.Rufgegenstände gibt es in den Burgen die in den RvR Gebieten stehen ganz oben bei den Rüstungsmeistern. Du brauchst sowohl ein bestimmtes Level als auch ein bestimmtes Ruflevel für die Items.

3.RvR Szenarien gibt es 3 Stück pro Tier Gebiet. Um die anderen zu nutzen geh zum nächsten Flugmeister und flieg zu den Grünhäuten oder den Dunkelelfen. 3 Kampfgebiete gibt es, pro Kampfgebiet und Tier ein Szenario. Also von lvl1-11 gibt es 3, lvl12-21....


----------



## Akando (29. September 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> 3.RvR Szenarien gibt es 3 Stück pro Tier Gebiet. Um die anderen zu nutzen geh zum nächsten Flugmeister und flieg zu den Grünhäuten oder den Dunkelelfen. 3 Kampfgebiete gibt es, pro Kampfgebiet und Tier ein Szenario. Also von lvl1-11 gibt es 3, lvl12-21....



Das trifft bloß auf die Tier 1 Gebiete zu, ab Tier 2 sind es schon 6 Scenarien.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akando (29. September 2008)

Pizzakarton schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Shop oder so wo ich meine Figur professionell bemalen lassen kann?
> 
> ...


 Selber anmalen?! Darum gehts doch bei der ganzen Geschichte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (29. September 2008)

Ich grüße euch WAR community ,


Ich bin grad am WAR online installieren ,
und wollte mal ganz blöd fragen ,
welchen Realm ihr mir vorschlagen würdet ?
Ich möchte aufjedenfall Chaos spielen -


Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen , 
was denn eigentlich die beste 
mischung aus Heil/DD klasse ist ..

Leider konnte ich nicht gerade viel rauskriegen ,
tendiere momentan aber eher zum Shamanen ..
den fähigkeiten zu urteilen , könnte der doch (ab und zu) häftig zuhauen ...


Ich hab etwas im forum gesucht aber leider nicht wirklich was
zutreffendes gefunden , 
ich danke jetz schon für die antworten ..

schönen abend noch


----------



## seppix@seppix (29. September 2008)

Ich verfolge nun eine epische Questreihe weis aber nicht wofür ?
Kann mir jemand sagen was es  mit der auf sich hat


----------



## Katalmacht (29. September 2008)

AHA und welche Quest ist das genau? Name was musst du machen? Welche Klasse?
Welches LVL bist du? bisschen mehr Info evt...


----------



## seppix@seppix (29. September 2008)

Lvl 18 Schattenkriger ( Elf) die questreihe hab ich schon ne zeitlang nur ist mir dann aufgefallen das da episch drüber steht nun bin ich im elfegebiet elyrion oder so^^.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

Epische Questreihen sind sich durch ganze Kapitel ziehende Langzeitquests, die sozusagen den roten Faden darstellen, der die einzelnen Chapter der Geschichte miteinander verbindet...beim Chaos zum Beispiel die Jagd nach den 4 Artefakten für das Ritual der Annulierung.

Sie sind in aller Regel solo machbar, und bieten etwas besseren Loot...wirklich unterscheiden tun sie sich von normalen Quests aber ausschliesslich durch die länge der Questchain.


----------



## sTereoType (29. September 2008)

vielleicht meint der TE die CE quests.
ist aber ganz egal , denn schließlich musst du egal bei welcher q das machen was in der Beschreibung steht.

edit: sorrzzara erklär mal bitte weiter^^ hab sone q noch nicht gefunden und hab sonst immer alles angenommen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (29. September 2008)

Bis jetzt hab ich nur erfahrung bekommen jetzt häng ich in ner höhle und in der Afugabe steht das ich ein Grauen bezwingen soll leider befindet sich keins im rotem kreis hab auch keinen questgegenstand dafür


----------



## sTereoType (29. September 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich nur erfahrung bekommen jetzt häng ich in ner höhle und in der Afugabe steht das ich ein Grauen bezwingen soll leider befindet sich keins im rotem kreis hab auch keinen questgegenstand dafür


das lies dir die q beschreibung nochmal durch. oft ergibt sich die eigentliche afgabe nicht ganz aus dem einzeiler unter der q wenn sie auf dem ui eingeblendet wird


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: sorrzzara erklär mal bitte weiter^^ hab sone q noch nicht gefunden und hab sonst immer alles angenommen.



Ähhm, bin ich dein Tome of Knowledge? XD

ACHTUNG! SPOILERALARM!

Naja, im T2 Szenario des Chaos gehts doch eigentlich darum, dass man zuerst den Tiermenschen so ein Szepter abjagen muss (Stab der Herrschaft -> Tzeench), darum drehen sich eigentlich die meisten Aktionen, und auch einige Publicquests, später im Chapter zwei jagd man dann einem Troll hinterher der den "Seelenpeststein" (Nurgle incoming) gefressen hat...am Ende von T2 Chaos übergibt man beide Artefakte dann Tchar Zanek persönlich =)

"Zwei von vier!

Wer dient mir gut in dieser Stunde?

Wisset um die Macht die ihr erhaltet, Sterblicher, allein dadurch, dass ich euren Namen ausspreche!"

Obiges ist seine Antwort wenn man ihm die Artefakte gibt. Naja, in Chaos T3 schnappt man dann zuerst einer schurkischen Lady die Krone des Verderbers weg, die ihr zu ewiger Schönheit verhelfen soll (SLAANESH!) um dann in den eisigen Norden geschickt zu werden, wo man das Mal der Zwist (Blut für den Blutgott) aufspüren soll...an der Stage hänge ich jetzt weil:

1. Das Item dass ich als nächstes Looten soll verbuggt ist, und nur bei Server Restart respawnt
2. Es mir ohnehin nix nützen würde, wiel ich 2 Quests später in die Zitadelle muss, und auf Helmgard die Inevitable City noch LvL 2 ist.

Die Quests haben nichts besonderes an sich, wie gesagt ausser ihrer Länge...sie sind Soloquests, und unterscheiden sich in der Art der gestellten Aufgaben nicht von den Standartquests (Töte 4 davon, sammmle 3 hiervon)...aber die Storys die sie erzählen sind der Hammer XD


----------



## seppix@seppix (29. September 2008)

Nun ja da steht (bin halt in einer höhle habe da einen toten snortling gefunden) :
Verfolge die Spur der Leichen bis zu dem der es angerichtet hat.
Die Spur führt zu einem anderen höhlenausgang leider endet hier der rot eingekreiste berreich -.-
In der höhle habe ich auch schon alles umgebracht was ich finden konnte ^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. September 2008)

ach das war ne epic quest?oO also die hab ich gemacht nur sah tharzaneek irgendwie kleiner aus , als wenn ich in der stadt direkt vor ihm stehe^^


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ach das war ne epic quest?oO also die hab ich gemacht nur sah tharzaneek irgendwie kleiner aus , als wenn ich in der stadt direkt vor ihm stehe^^



War ja auch nur seine mentale Projektion =)
In der Stadt kann übrigens noch keiner vor ihm stehen...wie gesagt, die Zitadelle ist noch zu *grml* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> War ja auch nur seine mentale Projektion =)
> In der Stadt kann übrigens noch keiner vor ihm stehen...wie gesagt, die Zitadelle ist noch zu *grml*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin der meinung in der beta schonmal vor ihm gestanden zu haben.
aber da wusste ich noch nicht wer die Type überhaupt ist^^ da stand auch noch nen Orkanführer drin. Obs Grumlok war weiß ich net mehr.

edit: 



Spoiler



so spoilert man richtig sorzzi^^


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

Spoiler



Weiss ich, aber um ehrlich zu sein, war es mir viel zu anstrengend, den Text den ich dir übermitteln wollte, in eine Spoiler - Box zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (29. September 2008)

Tag , hier der anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte mal fragen welchen server ihr mir beforzugt, 
ich möchte chaos spielen ,

auch würde ich gerne wissen ,
was denn eigentlich die beste hybrid klasse ist ( heilld/dd )
ich tendiere momentan zum shamanen ...


danke schonmal für die antworten ..


----------



## TelAsha (30. September 2008)

wo finde ich die patch notes?


----------



## Nisania (30. September 2008)

HI wolte ma fragen ich bin jetzt lev 32 wo kann ich da in den RVR rein  finde nichts im game


----------



## Uzghul (30. September 2008)

hi leute,

wollte mal nachfragen wie es mir als dunkelelfe möglich ist in das startgebiet des chaos zu reisen?
wo muss ich im dunkelelfengebiet genau hinlaufen? wo ist dieser reitmeister? ich finde den einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((

vielen dank für die hilfe

lg
Uzi


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Lauf am Kapitel 3 der Dunkelelfen links lang, dort ist das Warcamp. Dort ist ein Flugmeister, der dich für 50 Kupfer ins Chaosgebiet fliegen kann.


----------



## XenRa (30. September 2008)

Wen du in ein anderes Gebiet willst musst du ins Warcamp reissen und dort zum Flugmeister.
Die War Camps sind immer dort wo auch die RvR Gebiete beginnen.

Wen du dann beim Flugmeister bist kannst du überall hinreissen, wie auch in die Hauptstadt.
Gruss Xenra


----------



## wired (30. September 2008)

Bei der inGame-Beschreibung des Atributs Kampfgeschick bin ich doch etwas verwirrt: Bei eigentlich allen Spielen von Games Workshop die ich kenne, erhöhen Kampfgeschick und Ballistik immer die Trefferchance. Ist das bei WAR wirklich anders oder ist das nur ein Übersetzungsfehler?


----------



## Andreas201078 (1. Oktober 2008)

hi,

da ich die letzten tage viele berichte und "stimmen" aus den verschiedenen foren zu WAR gelesen habe, habe ich mich nun auch entschieden das spiel zu kaufen, bzw. es wird spätestens donnerstag bei mir sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habe von ende 2005 bis mitte 2007 wow gespielt und das durchgehend mit einem schurken, da es für mich die perfekte klasse war (spielspass)... jedenfalls hatte wow damals und bis heute dann doch endgültig den reiz verloren... seitdem habe ich kein online game mehr angerührt, da mich vorallem der zeitaufwand bei wow nachhaltig "abgeschreckt" hat...

nun lese ich mich schon seit vielen vielen stunden durch die foren und habe immer noch ein paar offene fragen zu WAR... 

1) da ich wie gesagt ein "eingefleischter schurke" war/bin, bin ich der damagedealer klasse verfallen... nun schwanke ich zwischen der hexenkriegerin und dem chaosbarbar, leider sind die informationen zu beiden klassen doch recht wenig in den foren... es wird sicher einige spieler geben die die besagten klassen spielen und mich würde mal brennend interessieren was so eure eindrücke sind, bzw. pro und kontra der beiden klassen (auch im gegenseitigen vergleich)...!? die beiden klassen sind doch in etwa die stärksten nahkämpfer oder doch der hexenjäger!?

2) zum anderen würde mich der vergleich des zeitaufwandes zwischen WAR und WOW interessieren... ist es richtig das man in WAR bei weitem nicht solch einen zeitaufwand betreiben muss, um wenigstens halbwegs gutes equip zu haben? meine spielzeit tippe ich mal auf 2-4 stunden am tag, mal mehr mal weniger, kommt halt auf den spielspass an...

3) kann man nur durch pvp seinen char hochleveln und ab wann macht es überhaupt sinn ins pvp einzugreifen (um zu leveln)? 

4) da ich gerne zerstörung spielen würde, welche server kann man da empfehlen? also wo es recht ausgewogen ist zwischen den beiden fraktionen... wenn man auf einem server ist, wo nahezu nix los ist und man den server wechseln will, muss man dann einen komplett neuen char anlegen?

naja das war erstmal alles was mir so auf der seele brennt... wäre nett wenn sich paar leutz melden...


----------



## Ashgard (1. Oktober 2008)

Hm, zum Schurken: Hab selber ne 70er SS-Rogue, auf Order-Seite wär das wohl der Hexenjäger. Spielt sich nur komplett anders,
mal von Kombo-Aufbauen und Finishern abgesehen. Macht aber Fun und hat Style. Das Gegenstück ist Dunkelelf Hexe. Kommt mit 
2 Dolchen und kurzem Stealth eher an die klassische Rogue ran.

Zum PvP-Leveln. Ja, ist möglich. Nur entgeht dir sehr viel von der ganzen Atmosphäre meiner Meinung nach, gibt (ich kenn bisher 
nur die Hochelfen bis Anfang T3) sehr viele Quest, die zum "Kriegsgefühl" beitragen bzw. die Geschichte vorantreiben. Weiters
bekommt man durch Quests teilweise sehr gute Gegenstände.

Ausserdem ist dein Realmrank auch an dein Level "gebunden", will heissen, du kannst mit einem gewissen Level nicht über einen
gewissen RR hinaus, bzw. sind die Rufbelohnungsitems daran gebunden, akuell in meinem Fall (22er Schwertmeister) sind die
Items RR16 mit Level 24 tragbar. 

HTH


----------



## Lorghi (1. Oktober 2008)

1. ) Ich spiele einen Hexenjäger, quasi das Pendant zur Hexenkriegerin & er kommt vom Feeling her schon eher an den Schurken ran. Ebenso kann er quasi in Verstohlenheit gehen, aber das hat Nachteile. Während der Verstohlenheit (Inkognito heisst das in WAR) werden dir permanent Aktionspunkte abgezogen & die brauchst du, um deine Angriffsfähigkeiten zu nutzen. Es ist also viel mehr Taktik nötig, um Inkognito effizient zu nutzen. Ansonsten macht die Klasse aber riesig Spass. Was den Chaosbarbar angeht, so kann ich da leider keine auskunft geben, da ich den nur mal kurz angespielt habe & eh der Ordnung zugeneigt bin. Aber sie zu verkloppen macht auch Fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2.) Es kommt darauf an, wie du das mit dem Zeitaufwand meinst. Viele Dinge, die man aus WoW kennt wurden in WAR weggekürzt & so ist vieles schneller zu erledigen (z.bsp. verbringt man nicht 30% der Spielzeit auf nem Greif). Das Leveln an sich geht aber auch nicht sonderlich schneller & der Fokus aus "Schnelles Leveln" ist weder ratsam noch notwendig. Ich dümpel seit Tagen zwischen stufe 15 & 17 rum, weil ich sehr viel RvR mache & man da nicht besonders schnell im klassischen Sinne levelt. Dafür macht man quasi "Ruf leveln" & das wiederum beschert dir bessere Ausrüstung. Überhaupt: Wenn du mal 3 stunden ne Festung verteidigt hast, der Feind immer wieder in Wellen anrückt & du mit deiner Fraktion ihn immer wieder verjagst, hast du zwar kaum n Level up gehabt, dafür aber den PvP Spass deines Lebens + Ruf Erhöhung. Und das ist es echt wert. Geht man die sache locker an & lässt sich Zeit, geniesst das spiel & scheut sich auch nicht, heute mal keinen Level Up gehabt zu haben, dafür aber der Zerstörung (oder halt Ordnung) paroli geboten hat - dann hat man den Sinn des Spiels begriffen & erfreut sich daran.

3.) ja, man kann durch Pvp leveln, denn es gibt wiederholbare quests in den Szenarien. Du kannst theoretisch mit level 1 loslegen, denn man wird sowohl in den Szenarien (BG's quasi) als auch im RvR gebiet auf Stufe 8 hochgepatcht. So ensteht also ein Kräftegleichgewicht & man muss sich nicht fürchten, daß die Gegner dir zu stark überlegen sind.

4.) Beim anmelden auf die Server kann man sehen, welche seite gerade überhand hat & wo es ausgeglichen ist. Die Zerstörung ist z.Zt. überall am meisten vertreten & deshalb gibt es da gewisse Einschränkungen (Warteschlangen etc.). Einer der Gründe, warum ich bei der Ordnung spiele.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir n bisschen weiterhelfen. Du wirst auf jeden Fall sehr schnell merken, daß sich das Spiel deutlich von WoW unterscheidet. Wenn dir das nichts ausmacht: Willkommen bei WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudinn (1. Oktober 2008)

1. ich spiel nen Hexenjäger, ist ziemlich funny, spielt sich ähnlich wie der schurke nur die Ausnahme ist dass man noch ne Knarre hat
2. kann ich derweil noch schwer sagen da ich noch im t2 bin
3. ich hab meinen char derweil nur mit pvp und öffentlichen quest hochgelevelt, ja es geht und sogar recht fix
4. ich glaub die einzigen server wo ordnung und zerstörung ausgeglichen sind die Startserver z.b. Averland aber dafür musste auch warteschlangen in Kauf nehmen die ziemlich ärgerlich sind


----------



## Lorghi (1. Oktober 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist dein Realmrank auch an dein Level "gebunden", will heissen, du kannst mit einem gewissen Level nicht über einen
> gewissen RR hinaus, bzw. sind die Rufbelohnungsitems daran gebunden, akuell in meinem Fall (22er Schwertmeister) sind die
> Items RR16 mit Level 24 tragbar.



Oha, das wusste ich garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder was gelernt


----------



## Akando (1. Oktober 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> 2) zum anderen würde mich der vergleich des zeitaufwandes zwischen WAR und WOW interessieren... ist es richtig das man in WAR bei weitem nicht solch einen zeitaufwand betreiben muss, um wenigstens halbwegs gutes equip zu haben? meine spielzeit tippe ich mal auf 2-4 stunden am tag, mal mehr mal weniger, kommt halt auf den spielspass an...
> 
> 3) kann man nur durch pvp seinen char hochleveln und ab wann macht es überhaupt sinn ins pvp einzugreifen (um zu leveln)?
> 
> ...



Zum Zeitauffand wird man erst etwas sagen können wenn genug Spieler auf Stufe 40 sind, jedoch hat es sich bisher bestätigt, dass man im Vergleich zu Wow wohl nicht 90% seiner Spielzeit durch Farmen verbringen muss um einigermaßen erfolgreich zu sein.

...Leveln kannst du durch Quests Ps's und allerleich Arten von Pvp, hast aber die freie Wahl dich für einen Weg zu entscheiden oder diese auch zu kombinieren. Mit dem Pvp selber kannst duch direkt mit ab ersten Stufe anfangen.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich die zwei Worte "Zeitaufwand" und "Equip" höre...

WAR ist doch keine Arbeit. Das ist ein Spiel. Ich spiels wenns Spass macht und ich lasses wenn es keinen macht. Ausrüstung bekommt man am besten vom Rufhändler - geht ganz schnell.

Du musst nicht durch RvR leveln - aber ohne RvR kein Ruf - kein Rufhändler = keine Rufausrüstung.


----------



## Andreas201078 (1. Oktober 2008)

erstmal dickes danke für die schnellen antworten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die fragen 2-4 sind ja ausführlich beschrieben wurden und nun weis ich wieder eine menge mehr... 

allerdings bin ich mir immer noch bei der klassenwahl recht unsicher... und wenn ich hier so durch die einzelnen themen klicke, fällt mir auf das wohl recht wenige eine hexenkriegerin spielen!? habe mir jetzt noch paar infos über den chaosbarbaren eingeholt und diese klasse fällt für mich erstmal flach...

also wird die wahl zwischen hexenkrieger und hexenjäger ausfallen... was sind denn die grössten unterschiede der beiden klassen was damage und fähigkeiten angeht?

achja was bedeutet eigentlich das level einer burg/stadt und wenn man sich für ein szenario angemeldet hat, kann man dann nebenbei noch questen (wenn die wartezeit hoch ist)?

jedenfalls wird mir der mund immer wässriger, je mehr ich hier so rumlese und kann es kaum erwarten, das das spiel mit ein bissel glück heute nachmittag ankommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## starfither (1. Oktober 2008)

in war ist das beste du bestimmst wie lange man spielen will und nicht die instanz..... 


es ist aber ganz klar wenn du etwas erreichen willst musst du erfolgreiche gilde bemühen und schnell leveln um da mitzukommen.... bei schnellen leveln heisst es kaum pvp oder szenario (bg).... aber das ist mist finde ich zuviel zu pushen und somit das beste aus dem spiel zu verpassen den du kommst mit bestimmte level nur in bestimmte szenarien die mit sehr viel spannung geladen sind....


zerstörung ist auf jeden server überfühlt und du musst somit recht lange bis du ins szenario kannst im schnitt so 10-30 min. dagegen kannst du dich am samstag um 4 uhr morgens einloggen und sofort szenario spielen..... zu den klassen kann ich nichts sagen da ich ein runenpriester spiele aber was ich szenario von hexenjäger sehe ist sehr nice....  ist aber meist er oder feuermagier fokus target da zuviel schaden machen aber keine sorge ich steh dahinter und heile dich :-D


du kannst in ganzen land dich für szenario anmelden und weiterspielen musst nicht zu einem npc rennen oder sowas.... es kommt dann ein inv wen neues aufgemacht wird und nach der szenario kommst du dan an der stelle raus wo du vor dem eintritt ins szenario warst....
stadtlevel habe ich selber noch nicht erkundigt aber burgen können gilden erobern und dort machen was sie wollen.... ausserdem stehen in burgen die wichtige pvp rang verkäufer, hat also chaus alle burge kann man sich nicht ausrüsten und man steht dumm da und schaut aus der röhre


----------



## pR13st (1. Oktober 2008)

ich wunder mich immer wieder, wie ihr darauf kommt, das wenn man schnell leveln will, pvp, bzw szenarios nichts bringen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

wenn du in einem RvR gebiet nen gegner alleine legst bekommste ca 1k xp, wenn du ein SC gut spielst bekommste zwischen 10k-18k xps, zeig mir ma wie du mit questen in 15 mins die menge an xps bekommst...

mein DoK ist jetzt fast Lvl 25, mit Renown Rank 21...sagt alles, oder?


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,ich glaube ich habe ein kleines Problem:


Ich habe heute mit WAR angefangen und mir einen Chaosbarbaren erstellt..Hab alle ersten Quests,die man so am Anfang bekommt,gemacht und sogar schon ein RVR Szenario gespielt..Mein problem ist aber folgendes: Ich habe irgendwie nicht den "Erfolg" bekommen,das ich das 1. Kapitel fertig habe.Ich habe alle Quests gemacht,die es am Anfang gibt und habe auch keine Quests mehr auf der Map,die ich mir abholen kann.Bei meiner Dunkelelfe war es so,das sie nachdem sie alle Quests  im 1. Kapitel abgeschlossen hatte,sowas wie eine Meldung bekam "Dunkelfen - Kapitel 1 Abgeschlossen" ( oder so ähnlich ) .. Bei meinem Chaos Barbaren kam das noch nicht.Wisst ihr woran das liegt?


----------



## LostSoul15 (1. Oktober 2008)

1) so selten wie du glaubst wird die hexenkriegerin gar nicht gespielt........wenn du aber glaubst, mit dieser klasse an jeder anderen schaden zu machen, so muss ich dich enttäuschen. als hexenkriegerin bist du im PvE zwar saumässig schnell unterwegs, aber im PvP, und darauf kommts natürlich auch an, werden heiler, feuermagier und schattenkrieger deine primärziele sein........gegen was anderes hast du kaum ne chance, da du selber kaum rüstung hastund somit ziemlich schnell das zeitliche segnest. die einzige heilerklasse gegen die du nicht antreten brauchst is der sigmarpriester, der aufgrund seiner nahkampffähigkeiten, mittlerer rüstung und selbstheilung kleinholz aus dir macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2) den zeitaufwand bei WAR? mhm......kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an was du erreichen willst. wenn du dann eines tages mit deiner gilde eine festung erobern und auch halten willst, wirst du sicher mehr zeit benötigen als wenn du einfach nur gemütlich auf 40 kommen und alles mal gesehen haben willst. den zeitaufwand macht man sich immer selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3) theoretisch ist es möglich, seinen charakter von 1-40 nur durch PvP in szenarios, open-PvP bzw. burgbelagerungen zu leven. jedoch dürfte sich das ganze als ziemlich langwierig herausstellen, zumal du im Rufrang nie höher als dein Charakterlevel steigen kannst.........und wenn ich bedenke das man von 22 auf 23 schon über 200.000 erfahrungspunkte benötigt......+g+ man kann das RvR aber durchaus als unterstützende maßnahme zum leveln hernehmen.............einfach ins spiel einloggen, z.b. fürn szenario anmelden, solange questen bis es aufgeht, und zusätzlich nochmal 10000 XP oder mehr in 15 minuten absahnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ins RvR einzugreifen lohnt sich eigentlich ab level 1, da durch die kontrolle eines gebiets für die kontrollierende fraktion bestimmte boni freigeschaltet werden. z.b. niedrigere händlerpreise, einfluss und rufbonus, und du kannst gegenstände beim händler teurer verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4) die zerstörung is laut vielen leuten eigentlich fast immer ein bisschen in der überzahl, auf dem server wo ich spiele (Huss, RP-Core Server) ist das verhältniss aber relativ ausgeglichen. am abend maximal 20 minuten wartezeit fürn Szenario, in der zeit kann man gemütlich nochn paar quests machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (1. Oktober 2008)

jup schließe mich dem vorposter an, alle quest abzuschließen hat nix mit dem einfluss des kapitels zu tun.den sammelst du dir indem du auf der map ( sone truhe) die einzelnen abschnitte mit gruppe, oder nur 1-2 abschnitte alleine machst.


----------



## Gulasch80 (1. Oktober 2008)

so siehts aus.....immer schön die PQ´s machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lohnen aber erst so ab chapter 10 find ich....


----------



## Maggis (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel nen Chaosbarbar.... nicht weil er so "chaotisch" oder "barbarisch ist".... sondern weil mir die Klasse einfach total viel Spaß macht.
Du hast keine Verstohlenheit oder Combopunkte, etc. Trotzdem machst du einen heidendmg und kannst auch stellenweise im RvR supporten (Heilungsverringerung, etc.)
Außerdem sind für mich selbst jetzt noch die Mutationen genial anzuschauen und wenn man dann ab level 10 oder 11 rum neue Mutationen bekommt gehen einem erstmal die Augen auf.
Kurz: Ich liebe meinen Chaosbarbaren     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (2. Oktober 2008)

hallo leute,

hab mir überlegt mit war anzufangen un hab da n paar fragen hab nur sehr wenig ahnung vom spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also:
1.wie hoch sind die monatlichen kosten?
2.wie teuer ist es derzeit im Handel?
3.auf welchem server ist es am besten anzufangen(mitspieler, preise etc..)?
4.lohnt sich der wechsel zu WAR von WoW?
5.wo isses besser anzufangen ordnung oder zerstörung(quests, flair der anfansgsgebiete etc..)?

danke im vorraus


----------



## starfither (2. Oktober 2008)

1.wie hoch sind die monatlichen kosten?
*-->kostet 13 euro jeden monat und wird immer billiger wenn man mehrere monate bestellt...*

2.wie teuer ist es derzeit im Handel?
*--> surfe mal einbisschen im internet die preise findest du auch im handel dan*

3.auf welchem server ist es am besten anzufangen(mitspieler, preise etc..)?
*-->das musst du selber entscheiden welcher server dich anspricht keiner kann sagen ob dir open pvp gefählt oder du lieber kontrolliertes pvp magst...*

4.lohnt sich der wechsel zu WAR von WoW?
*--> wen du für neue online games die nerven und gerne pvp spielst JA...wen dir aber wow noch immer spass macht und du ein totaler pve junckie bist dan nicht!!!*


5.wo isses besser anzufangen ordnung oder zerstörung(quests, flair der anfansgsgebiete etc..)?
*--> auch das musst du selber entscheiden welche klasse dich anspricht welche klasse du spielen wirst hängt von dir ab.... *




kleine anmerkung noch..... schau hier mal im forum einbisschen um oder holl mal paar infos, google.de ist schonmal ein guter anfang.... einfach irgendwelche fragen in raum schmeissen wo mehr als 200 mal am tag gestellt werden nervt einen und da fragt man sich schon wieso manche leute so einfach machen...


----------



## Albatou (2. Oktober 2008)

Randy schrieb:


> 4.lohnt sich der wechsel zu WAR von WoW?



Nehmen wir jetzt mal rein theoretisch an, ich würd nein sagen... Würdest es dann nicht spielen? Aber sonst, coole Fragen!









Not^^


----------



## Donnerbalken (2. Oktober 2008)

Also der wechsel von WoW zu WAR, war in meinem Fall KEIN Fehler und ich bereue keinen augenbilck.
Die Jungs von Mythic geben sich echt mühe und das kommt auch Positiv im Game rüber.

Für WAR solltest du MINDESTESN 2 - 3 GB RAM mitbringen.

Wenn du allerdings nicht auf große PvP Schlachten stehst sondern eher auf PvE dann solltest du Lotro, oder WoW Spielen.

Als PvPler ist WAR echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crash_burn (2. Oktober 2008)

ich hätte da mal eine farge ist es als schwarzork möglich einen bogen zu benutzen? wenn ja wo kann ich das erlernen


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Nein, geht nicht.


----------



## Doomsta (2. Oktober 2008)

Meine frage: wo krieg ich eig. wälzer taktiken her? Bin jetz level 31 Chosen und hab immer noch keine Wälzer taktiken o.O...
 ( bitte nicht flamen, habe nicht alle 30 seiten vor mir gelesen)


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

Randy schrieb:


> 4.lohnt sich der wechsel zu WAR von WoW?


Stehst du mehr auf Grafik...
Spiel AoC

Stehst du mehr auf PvE ( Instanzen etc. )
Bleib bei WoW

Stehst du mehr auf PvP
Kauf dir WAR

Stehst du mehr auf RP
Spiel LotR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalare (2. Oktober 2008)

huhu,

ich hab auch mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage:

Hat irgendwer schon nen Rufrüstungshändler für die Rufränge ab 10 gefunden?

Ich habe im Dunkelelfen T2 schon alles abgeklappert und auch die Hauptstadt von oben bis unten abgesucht... doch niemanden gefunden.
Könnte es sein das diese Typen sich in den jeweiligen RvR gebieten aufhalten? Dieses ist bisher leider immer Ordnungskontrolliert so das ich da nich in die Stadt reinkomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße!


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Ab T2 in den Keeps.


----------



## Thalare (2. Oktober 2008)

danke ! aber was ist ein keep? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Karte aufmachen, gucken wo so ein Burgsymbol ist, möglichst in deiner Fraktionsfarbe, und reinlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keeps sind die Dinger, um die sich mit mehreren Dutzend Spielern gleichzetig geprügelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalare (2. Oktober 2008)

Aha - also ist es doch so wie ich mir dachte! Und jetzt weiß ich auch das die Dinger Keeps genannt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nunja ich hoffe mal das sich noch ein paar zerstörungsspieler aufraffen und die mal einnehmen - alleine wird des nix werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soopaman_Luva (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gerade angefangen zu spielen und habe jetzt einen LVL. 5 Chaosbararen. Und jetzt würde ich eben noch ein paar Dinge wissen.

1. Wo sind denn die Hauptstädte? Ich sehe auf der Map nähmlich keine. Habe vorher WOW gespielt und da hat man halt gesehen wo die Hauptstädte sind, aber wie ist das bei WAR?

2. Flugmeister: Wo sind die? Oder bin ich einfach noch zu Low und noch nicht im richtigen Gebiet?

Danke schonmal im vorraus

mfg Soopaman Luva


----------



## Vaedryn (2. Oktober 2008)

Soopaman_Luva schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade angefangen zu spielen und habe jetzt einen LVL. 5 Chaosbararen. Und jetzt würde ich eben noch ein paar Dinge wissen.
> 
> 1. Wo sind denn die Hauptstädte? Ich sehe auf der Map nähmlich keine. Habe vorher WOW gespielt und da hat man halt gesehen wo die Hauptstädte sind, aber wie ist das bei WAR?
> 
> ...




Die Hauptstädte erreichst Du über die Flugmeister ,welche sich in WAR Camps befinden, da kommst du Automatisch vorbei, mußt mal schauen sind kleine Camps in denen es auch Quests gibt.


----------



## Maegnar (2. Oktober 2008)

Zu 1. Hauptstädte sind im T4 Gebiet! Also im letzten Kapitel, zu finden ganz einfach "M" drücken und auf der Gebietskarte (die mitlere) ganz rechts oda unten je nach Gebiet! (sieht man auch easy riesen Festungsanlagen davor usw.!

Zu 2. Flugmeister stehen immer in den Kriegslagern, lvl einfach noch nen bischen, dann läufste automatisch einem über den weg!


----------



## Soopaman_Luva (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke euch für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Havamal (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Kriegslager sind immer an den RVR Gebieten!Dieses ist durch eine leicht rötliche Umrandung zu erkennen und meist am Ende der Map!
Der Flugmeister hat ein rundes Symbol auf der Minimap


----------



## Hutzel (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also, mein Problem ist dass ich auf meinem Rechner die beiden Haupttasten auf meiner Maus vertauscht habe, also meine rechte und linke Maustaste vertauscht sind. Funktioniert auch in allen Spielen wo ich diese beiden Tasten selber belegen kann sehr gut. Dies habe ich allerdings noch nicht in WAR gefunden. Und da muss ich dann mit "meiner" rechten Maustaste die Dialoge usw. anklicken. Das macht mich ein bisschen kirre im Kopf, deswegen wüsste ich gerne ob ihr eine Möglichkeit wisst wie man auch in WAR die beiden Haupt-Maustasten vertauschen kann.

SuFu hat leider nichts passendes ausgespuckt...

Vielen Dank schonmal.


PS: Falls es im Allgemeinen falsch aufgehoben ist, bitte verschieben.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (2. Oktober 2008)

Hah genau danach hab ich auch schon ewig gesucht. Also viele Antworten bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hcra (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Habe schon ein bisschen gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, meine Frage jetzt:
In den Szenarien, sieht man am Schluss, wie viel EP man erhalten hat. Aber jetz, wie wird diese Erfahrung genau verteilt? Vor kurzem haben wir das Szenario zwar gewonnen, aber trotzdem weniger Erfahrung erhalten, als die Gegenspieler, die als Verlierer das Schlachtfeld verlassen haben.


----------



## gagaimkopf (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja könnte sein das eure Gegner um einiges mehr Leute von euch gekillt haben (was die meiste Erfahrung bringt)
und ihr dafür die Schlachtfeldziele besser verfolgt habt (Was den großteil der zum Sieg benötigten 500 Punkte beschafft).

Aber egal wo ich wie gewonnen hab ich hab eigentlich immer mehr Erfahrung bekommen als die gegnerischen Spieler.


----------



## drdjin (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube wenn man gewinnt kriegt man ja noch 4900EP zusätzlich oder?


----------



## Hcra (3. Oktober 2008)

Als Heiler töte ich ja keine Gegner, in dem Falle wird ein in der nähe sterbender Gegner auch als "getötet" gewertet?


----------



## rey54 (3. Oktober 2008)

drdjin schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn man gewinnt kriegt man ja noch 4900EP zusätzlich oder?




kommt auf das levl an, auf lvl 19 sind es 6750ep !


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2008)

glaub ich ned ich bekomm fast immer ca 4000 xp!

wenn ich allerdings mal verliere hab ich auch noch 3900 xp bekommen =D


----------



## Yo-Asakura (3. Oktober 2008)

Ihr bekommt EXP für jeden getöteten Spieler und am ende Erfahrung je nach eurem Level und wieviele punkte ihr habt.
Angenommen euch läuft die zeit ab und ihr gewinnt mit 300 von 500 punkten bekommt ihr nicht mehr EXP extra, wie wenn ihr mit 300 zu 500 punkten verlieren würdet.
Bin aber nicht sicher!


----------



## Hcra (3. Oktober 2008)

Yo-Asakura schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt EXP für jeden getöteten Spieler und am ende Erfahrung je nach eurem Level und wieviele punkte ihr habt.
> Angenommen euch läuft die zeit ab und ihr gewinnt mit 300 von 500 punkten bekommt ihr nicht mehr EXP extra, wie wenn ihr mit 300 zu 500 punkten verlieren würdet.
> Bin aber nicht sicher!



Die EP, die man für den Sieg bekommt, wird die auch in der Schlussstatistik angezeigt? Oder wird dort nur die EP angezeigt, die man für getötete Spieler bekommt?


----------



## Brachial (3. Oktober 2008)

Die XP am Ende eines Szenarios richtet sich wie mein Vorredner schon so richtig gesagt hat nach deinem Level + der XP die du durch töten gewonnen hast + dem Punktestand deines Teams. Man muss ein Szenario also nicht unbedingt gewinnen um gute XP einzufahren, selbst wenn man 400/500 verliert kriegt man noch genügend XP (also ich geb mal hier "Tor Anroc" als Beispiel an, normal fährt da ein guter Level 31 bei einem Gewinn etwas über 16k XP ein).

Ich verlasse bei einem gewonnen Szenario das Schlachtfeld normal mit etwas über 13k XP und wenn Destro Seite sich auch ordentlich reinhängt und auch gut 300-400 Punkte macht kommen die auch nicht schlecht weg.
Also bevor jemand wieder das heulen anfängt von wegen "bähhh unbalanced" dann soll er mal schauen ob wieviel XP seine Teamkameraden haben und sich überlegen ob er wirklich "Skill" hat.
Hab schon Leute gesehen die haben grad mal 4k XP geschoben (das kann mannigfaltige Gründe haben unter anderem auch das sie erst später ins BG kamen als der Rest) und sich dann aufgeregt haben weil ich mit 12345 XP davongezogen bin.

Also - erst nachdenken - dann reden! (Is nur gut gemeint).


----------



## Ferox21 (3. Oktober 2008)

Wie hier schon gesagt, richtet sich die Grund XP die man in einem Szenario erhält zum einen nach deinem aktuellen Level (in Tier 1 bekommt ein Level 1er weit weniger exp als ein 10er oder 11er Spieler). Dann geht es auch nach Sieg bzw. Punkten, die erzielt wurden, waswegen das erreichen einer hohen Punktzahl durchaus für beide Seiten erstrebenswert ist - was aber gerade Capture the Flag Szenarios wie das Phönixtor eher uninteressant macht (gestern einmal mit 47 zu 39 gewonne, weil nie einer die Flagge abgeben konnte).

Dann gibt es anteilig Exp je nach Heilung UND Schaden. Da heiler auch Schaden machen können wird beider gleich bewertet, wobei hier nur die reine Menge und leider nicht die Qualität berechnet wird. Und auch hier sind wieder die Höherlevligen Spieler im Vorteil.


Mal kurz zusammengefasst richten sich die Exp in einem Szenario nach:
- eigenem Level
- Punktestand zum Ende hin und Sieg / Niederlagebedingung
- eigener ausgeteilter Schaden und Heilung
- durch Kills verdiente exp


----------



## Von Onyxia (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute

Wollte mal Fragen was das höhste LVL in WAR ist bin noch recht neu und meine 6 Freude auch also wie ist das mit dem höhstem LVL?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronk (3. Oktober 2008)

Von schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Wollte mal Fragen was das höhste LVL in WAR ist bin noch recht neu und meine 6 Freude auch also wie ist das mit dem höhstem LVL?
> 
> ...



Level 40 und Rufrang geht bis 80.


----------



## Lumpi667 (3. Oktober 2008)

Rank 40, Rufrank 80


----------



## P-bibi (3. Oktober 2008)

40


----------



## wolfgar (3. Oktober 2008)

Von schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Wollte mal Fragen was das höhste LVL in WAR ist bin noch recht neu und meine 6 Freude auch also wie ist das mit dem höhstem LVL?
> 
> ...



LvL 40 ist derzeit der höchstand... wirst aber sicherlich länger brauchen da hin als bei WoW auf LvL 70 ^^ wenn ich nur dran denke das ich auf LvL 23 schon 250 K ep brauche ^^


----------



## Hcra (3. Oktober 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Wie hier schon gesagt, richtet sich die Grund XP die man in einem Szenario erhält zum einen nach deinem aktuellen Level (in Tier 1 bekommt ein Level 1er weit weniger exp als ein 10er oder 11er Spieler). Dann geht es auch nach Sieg bzw. Punkten, die erzielt wurden, waswegen das erreichen einer hohen Punktzahl durchaus für beide Seiten erstrebenswert ist - was aber gerade Capture the Flag Szenarios wie das Phönixtor eher uninteressant macht (gestern einmal mit 47 zu 39 gewonne, weil nie einer die Flagge abgeben konnte).
> 
> Dann gibt es anteilig Exp je nach Heilung UND Schaden. Da heiler auch Schaden machen können wird beider gleich bewertet, wobei hier nur die reine Menge und leider nicht die Qualität berechnet wird. Und auch hier sind wieder die Höherlevligen Spieler im Vorteil.
> 
> ...



Ok, freut mich zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke an alle


----------



## Winznator (3. Oktober 2008)

wolfgar schrieb:


> LvL 40 ist derzeit der höchstand... wirst aber sicherlich länger brauchen da hin als bei WoW auf LvL 70 ^^ wenn ich nur dran denke das ich auf LvL 23 schon 250 K ep brauche ^^




Also länger als bei WoW auf 70? Auf den Server Erengrad íst die Ordnung schon dabei die Alternative stadt nen Besuch abtzstahten. Also lange auf Rang 40 braucht man nicht.


----------



## Andreas201078 (3. Oktober 2008)

hmmm bin zwar auch erst lvl 8 aber wenn ich mir so anhöre, wieviel exp man braucht ab lvl 20, wird mir schon bissel angst und bange die benötigten exp zu bekommen...


----------



## Yasira (3. Oktober 2008)

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass man in höheren Regionen auch mehr EP bekommt als im Startgebiet. Ich habe gestern innerhalb von 5h einen ganzen Rang geschafft und fange heute an mich auf R28 zu kämpfen. Anfangs habe ich auch Werktags rund 4-5h gebraucht um einen Rang aufzusteigen, so im Rangbereich um R10.


----------



## Andreas201078 (3. Oktober 2008)

was geht denn eurer meinung nach schneller so ab lvl 20? pvp oder quests? also im lvl in dem ich rumhänge (8) ist pvp auf jeden fall schneller, da man für die meisten quests wenig exp bekommt...


----------



## drdjin (3. Oktober 2008)

Jo wenn du alles kombinierst (Szenario,Öffentliche Quest, normal Questen) gehts eigentlich ziemlich flott. Bin gestern questfaul gewesen und hab mit Szenarion auf Rang 16 gespielt. Einfach super die Abwechslung, so wird es einem wenigstens nicht langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreas201078 (3. Oktober 2008)

also habe mich mal durchs forum gewühlt aber nix brauchbares gefunden...

bin zwar erst seid gestern bei war aber mich würde mal interessieren, ob man irgendwo einstellen kann, das man bei seinem "gegenüber" z.b. im pvp sieht, welche klasse das ist...!?

klar gibt es einige klassen die man sofort erkennt aber bei den meisten habe ich irgendwie null ahnung was da auf mich "zukommt"... habe auch keine option im spiel gefunden wo man das einstellen kann...


----------



## newsted (3. Oktober 2008)

Diese Funktion gibt es im Moment leider noch nicht.
Vielleicht gibts ein Addon o.Ä., da habe ich aber keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## Iodun (3. Oktober 2008)

das legt sich mit der zeit. wenn du öfter rvr machst wirst du sehen das alle klassen markante punkte an kleidung und aussehen haben. und wenn du erstmal paar leute in den boden gestampft hast merkst du dir auch ganz schnell was da grade noch unter deinem stiefel lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreas201078 (3. Oktober 2008)

newsted schrieb:


> Diese Funktion gibt es im Moment leider noch nicht.
> Vielleicht gibts ein Addon o.Ä., da habe ich aber keine Ahnung davon.



hmmm na das ist ja fürn "arsch"... im pvp passiert es mir dann öfter mal, das ich mir die "falsche" klasse zum fight rauspicke und dann gibts für mich was auf die ohren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da es ja auch viele klassen gibt, ist es wie gesagt auch garnicht so einfach die alle anhand des aussehens zu unterscheiden...

habe das addon moth aber irgendwie will das bei mir nicht richtig klappen... angeblich soll es ja damit gehen...


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Oktober 2008)

Wie Iodun schon sagt.... die erfahrung machts .

nach n paar scenarios in verschiedenen gebieten wirste schnell feststellen was welche Klasse ist.

is ja auch wirklich nicht soo schwer ^^


----------



## Andreas201078 (3. Oktober 2008)

das ist natürlich richtig, das die erfahrung es auf dauer macht... allerdings ist wie gesagt schon bissel blöde, das man die klasse nicht "erkennt", wenn man mit dem mauszeiger über die chars geht...


----------



## mokinger (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mein warhammer account ist heute abgelaufen und jetzt frage ich mich wie ich weiterspielen kann wenn auf der warhammer hp die abo erstellung noch nicht funktioniert könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhalfen? vielen dank schonmal 

mfg mok


----------



## gagaimkopf (3. Oktober 2008)

Wemm du das Spiel gekauft hast is da ein monat Gratis dabei das sollte noch net abgelaufen sein und ab dem 8. Oktober glaub ich steh auf der offiziellen Seite is die Abo-Einrichtung verfügbar was ich so gelesen habe.

greetz Gaga


----------



## Hutzel (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich push mich selbst nochmal, hat denn keiner Ahnung wie man das "Maustastendrehen" bewerkstelligen könnte?


----------



## Havamal (3. Oktober 2008)

stand was falsches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synefiere (3. Oktober 2008)

ich verstehe das XP System im Szenario nicht.

Ich heile immer unter den Top2 und bin immer an der Front, rieche also quasi die stinkenden Grünhäute und bekomme trotzdem immer am wenigsten XP von meiner Fraktion .. ist mir ein Rätsel ...


----------



## Synefiere (3. Oktober 2008)

hat keiner eine Idee, warum das so ist?


----------



## -Ghost- (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallöle 

Ich hab in der SuFu nichts gefunden darum frag ich halt mal euch .

Ich habe Stufe 20 erreicht , und gehört das man auf einem O-RvR-Server zum Huhn wird wenn man mit lvl 21 das T1 Gebiet besucht , also will ich noch ein paar einträge sammlen. Ich hab gestern ein Champ gefunden ( ein Skorpion im t1 der dunkelelfen ) und ihn gekillt . Nun zum Problem : Im Wälzer steht das ich mehr Informationen sammeln soll um diese Taktik freischalten zu können. 

Hat einer ne Ahnung was ich machen muss ?

mfg Ghost


----------



## Eyatrian (11. Oktober 2008)

WAS sind taktiken 
WIE bekomm ich die
und 
WO find ich die im wälzer?


----------



## Abarton (11. Oktober 2008)

@Synefiere du hast´n Bart würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowolf82 (11. Oktober 2008)

Taktiken sind Verbesserungen des angriffes, der Attribute oder von sonst was. Diese kannst du ausserhalb des Kampfes wechseln und kannst dich so auf einen Kampf mithilfe der Taktiken vorbereiten. Du kannst jeweils nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Taktiken gleichzeitig aktiv haben.

Im Wälzer findest du unter dem Punkt Belohnung die Wälzertaktiken die du freischaltest. Die normalen (Karieren) Taktiken findest du bei deinen Fähigkeiten. (Standarttaste V)


Und zu der teilweise freigeschalteten Taktik:
Es gibt Wälzertaktiken die sich aus mehreren Schritten zusammen setzen. Manchmal noch einen Mob umhauen oder einfach mit ner bestimmten Person reden.


----------



## Kakeshi (11. Oktober 2008)

Liegs an meiner inet verbindung oder ist das spiel heute verdammt laggy?

szenarien sind grade sowas von ruckelig und grad ebin ich geflogen...


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Oktober 2008)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> WAS sind taktiken
> WIE bekomm ich die
> und
> WO find ich die im wälzer?


Taktiken sind passive Buffs, die entweder dauerhaft gelten oder nur bei bestimmten Aktionen ausgelöst werden. Bekommen tut man den Großteil der Normalen vom Lehrer wenn man wiedermal ein lvl up hatte, und jeweils 3 bekommt man pro Skillbaum. Die RvR Taktiken bekommt man vom Rewnontrainer der dafür RvR Talentpunkte sehen will.

Die Taktiken im Wälzer brauchen als vorrausetztung einige bestimme Aktionen die im Wälzer freigeschalten werden müssen, welche genau das sind weis ich nicht.


----------



## Nibirion (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann ich die Shortcuts/Tastenbelegungsanzeige in den Aktionsleisten ausschalten?


----------



## patrick02 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ok. Hier meine Frage 

Spiele jetzt auf einem Open RVR Server. Heißt das jetzzt das ich wenn ich über 20 bin nicht mehr in die alten Gebiete kann? So habe ich es jetzt verstanden... Das ist aber schlecht habe jetzt dauf soeinem Server einen LVL 9 Character und dachte das Open RVR bedeutet das man überall angreifen und angegriffen werden kann... Das ist echt scheiss  so....


----------



## Havamal (12. Oktober 2008)

Tja es steht überall das Regelwerk für die Serverarten sogar ingame!Lesen bildet!


----------



## ramsleier (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss das diese Frage nicht gerade die beste ist aber:

Ich bin Hochelf auf lvl 20, nun meine frage: Wo kann ich mir mein Mount kaufen und wie teuer ist das? Wäre nett wenn mir kurz jemand antworten könnte.

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin hab ich noch eine Frage: Wo zum Geier ist der Greifenmeister im Hochelfengebiet? Ich finde ihn nicht und bin mittlerweile bis ins T3 Gebiet gesprintet hab aber keinen gefunden. 

Ich hoffe jemand ist so nett und hilft mir kurz, wäre sehr dankbar.

Mfg


----------



## Thelord20 (30. Oktober 2008)

a


----------



## Barligar (30. Oktober 2008)

das mount ist bei den roten fleck auf der altdorf karte :>

was is den ein greifenmeister? :>
der typ zum weck fliegen und so?
nehme ich mal an einfach so. wenn  es so ist : -im ersten t2 gebiet (glaube schatten dingelns) ist der östlich vom rVr gebiet, - im zweiten t2 gebiet gibt es keinen, -im ertsen t3 gebiet befindet er sich nordöstlich vom rVr gebiet, -im zweiten t3 gebiet habe ich grad ned so im kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber schon oft da gewessen -.- wie enttäuschend XD


----------



## Barligar (11. November 2008)

huhu :>

Frage:
Was ist ein Äthischer Verrücker?
habe halt eine kiste wo gefunden wo man schwer ran kamm. wenn man dort rauf klickt, werde ich ein paar meter weiter teleportiert. aber macht kein sin für mich da ich in 10sec marsch wieder beim verrücker bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal nehn pic :
LINK


----------



## Kirate (12. November 2008)

Mal ne kleine Frage zum Char-Transfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man nur einzelne Chars transferieren oder wird es möglich sein, die komplette Gilde zu transferieren? Manche haben ja doch schon nen gewisses Gidlenlvl erreicht, dies aufzugeben, wäre natürlich sehr schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel de Foe (16. November 2008)

Auch ne Frage hab: 
Wie kommts, dass ich beim Phönixtor die Flagge nicht abgeben kann? Wenn ich nicht komplett irre, rennt man zum eigenen Abgabepunkt, "benutzt" diesen und fertsch...oder? 
Was hätte ein Bilderbuch-Touchdown werden können (alles 1a gelaufen: durch die verstreuten Gegner gerannt, Flagge aufgenommen, nach Hause gerannt (unterwegs Schaden gefressen, aber durch vorzüglichste Heilarbeit am Leben geblieben, die Treppe raufgerannt...und die restlichen 2 1/2 Minuten damit verbracht die Fahne loswerden zu wollen. Mutterseelenalleine im Zweikampf mit dem Abgabepunkt), endete mit einer Niederlage für uns.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also bitte: Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung, warum der "benutzen"-Cursor nicht erschienen ist?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. November 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Auch ne Frage hab:
> Wie kommts, dass ich beim Phönixtor die Flagge nicht abgeben kann? Wenn ich nicht komplett irre, rennt man zum eigenen Abgabepunkt, "benutzt" diesen und fertsch...oder?
> Was hätte ein Bilderbuch-Touchdown werden können (alles 1a gelaufen: durch die verstreuten Gegner gerannt, Flagge aufgenommen, nach Hause gerannt (unterwegs Schaden gefressen, aber durch vorzüglichste Heilarbeit am Leben geblieben, die Treppe raufgerannt...und die restlichen 2 1/2 Minuten damit verbracht die Fahne loswerden zu wollen. Mutterseelenalleine im Zweikampf mit dem Abgabepunkt), endete mit einer Niederlage für uns.
> 
> ...


war die eigene Flagge noch da?


----------



## Daniel de Foe (16. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> war die eigene Flagge noch da?


nope. die war wech...kann ich also nur abgeben, wenn unsere da is?

*EDIT:*Ahhh, ja: Thanx...war also nicht meine Schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. November 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> nope. die war wech...kann ich also nur abgeben, wenn unsere da is?


Genau - das geht nur wenn die eigene Flagge auch da ist!


----------



## Lunafire (26. November 2008)

Wieviel Unterhalt kostet eine T4 Burg pro Tag. Ich hab Aussagen von 6 -10 Gold Pro Stunde gehört, was ist nun korrekt ?

Und ist dort eine Senkung geplannt ?  Wir haben rund 700 Gold auf der Gildenbank und 50% Steuersatz, allerdings reicht das nicht wenn die Kosten wirklich so hoch sind.

mfG


----------



## Alith (26. November 2008)

Frage: Ich bekomme die Fähigkeiten von meinem Meisterschaften nicht, obwohl ich genug Punkte habe.
          Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (26. November 2008)

Alith schrieb:


> Frage: Ich bekomme die Fähigkeiten von meinem Meisterschaften nicht, obwohl ich genug Punkte habe.
> Was soll ich tun?



1 Punkt investieren, um die Fähigkeit zu kaufen. Es reicht nicht, wenn die Punkteleiste die Fähigkeit erreicht, man muss die Fähigkeit selber auch noch kaufen.


----------



## warri22 (26. November 2008)

Ist der Jakobs zufrieden mit Warhammer oder will er noch was grundlegend ändern? (Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Und ich meine keine kleinen Bugfixes als Änderung.)


----------



## Bulk (27. November 2008)

Hast du schon den Brief aus den News gelesen`?


----------



## mazze3333 (14. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt doch eine Seite, die anzeigt, wie viele Leute gerade pro Realm Ordnung/Zerstörung online sind, wie lautet sie nochmal?


----------



## Syane (14. Dezember 2008)

Soeine Seite gibt es nicht.


----------



## mazze3333 (14. Dezember 2008)

Doch doch, ganz sicher...War auch schonmal drauf..Zeigt halt nur wie viele gerade online sind, ist nur ein kleiner richtwert


----------



## Syane (14. Dezember 2008)

Was denn nurn ..sie zeigt wieviele Online sind gerade jezt in diesem moment (was es nicht gibt meiner Meinung nach, denn das weis nur Mythic) Oder ein Richtwert ..den es sicher gibt... auf wardb.com z.b


----------



## Cab94 (14. Dezember 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> rund 15 euro
> 
> 
> Kann man irgendwann auch mal aufhören, diese VERK*CKTEN AGB's zu akzeptieren?
> ...



um genau zu sein 12,99€!


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Dezember 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwann auch mal aufhören, diese VERK*CKTEN AGB's zu akzeptieren?


Wird man übrigens nicht können, da irgend ein Hansel dachte es wäre witzig da mal ein bissl rumzuklagen und so wird das bis zum Ende aller Tage da bleiben sonst gibts wieder einen Rechstsstreit, jedenfalls hat man mir das so erklärt.


----------



## Lotheadan (15. Dezember 2008)

Es soll doch neue LAger in Saphery und Talabecland geben, oder? Wo find ich die? Bin irgendwie noch nicht drauf gestossen.


----------



## Skathloc (15. Dezember 2008)

Auf den RVR-Einflussbelohnungen sind ja teilweise boni drauf wie +Stören/Blocken. Aber eben auch Sachen wie Nahkampfkraft. Was erstere bringen ist ja klar, aber was bringt Nahkampfkraft/Magiekraft?


----------



## heretik (15. Dezember 2008)

Einige sagen, dass 1 Punkt Nahkampfkraft den Schadensoutput entsprechend 2 Punkten Stärke erhöht, andere, dass 1 Punkt Nachkampfkraft vom Schaden her 1 Punkt Stärke entspricht. Ich kann es bisher noch nicht ausprobieren weil ich noch kein Teil habe.

Fakt scheint zu sein dass Nahkampfkraft rein den Schaden erhöht.


----------



## Woe (16. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es dazu auch bestätigte Angaben?

MfG Woe


----------



## heretik (16. Dezember 2008)

Ne, wie bei so ziemlich allen Mechaniken von Mythic in WAR. Gibt halt ein paar Analysefuzzies, die sich bei sowas stundenlang Zeit nehmen und Logs auseinanderklabüsern, aber auch die sind sich dann am Ende irgendwie uneins.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auch eine Frage, ich spiele einen Erzamgier, und wollte wissen wie sich für mich in Szenario die Erfahrung (Ruf ist erstmal zweitrangig) berechnet, ich möchte nämlich die Maximal mögliche Erfahrung bekommen und möglichst schnell aufzusteigen.


----------



## MadSquare (22. Dezember 2008)

Heil die Spieler die am meisten andre Spieler töten. Aber nicht vergessen: Wenn du die nicht durchgeheilt bekommst bringts dir gar nix. Und wenn du die Tanks sterben lässt kümmern die sich nicht mehr drum (ja es gibt auch Tanks die ihren Hauptjob machen) ob die melees zu dir durchkommen oder nicht. Und wenn du tot bist machst du kein Ruf.

Am effektivsten ist also alles und jeden zu heilen, am besten mit Gruppenheilung und hots auf allem möglichen oben halten.


----------



## SilverCH (24. Dezember 2008)

Halloo
Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Und zwar ist es möglich die Startgebiete zu wechseln? Also als Zwerg zu den Hochelfen, oder so ähnlich? Dummer Vergleich aber in WoW musste man ja "nur" ein langen Spaziergang machen...
Oder geht das erst später, oder gar net? o0


----------



## Gloti (24. Dezember 2008)

Flugmeister, dicke Zwerge, die neben Windhosen stehen und meist Kommentare wie "Wo kommst du denn her." verabsondern. Du findest sie in jedem Kriegslager.


----------



## VölligIrre (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen wie gut Warhammer mittlerweile nach den neusten Updates läuft. Vorallem ob es bei aussreichender PC Ausstattung  immernoch Minilags gibt wie man sie in vielen ingame Videos sieht. Kann mich nämlich nicht mehr genau daran erinnern wie das bei mir war als ich War gespielt hab, kurz nach Release, aber wenn ich mir jetzt die Videos anschaue würde mich dieses Ruckeln extrem nerven. Kennt jemand das Problem und ist das Client oder Server bedingt? 

mfg VI


----------



## Kugelhagel (29. Dezember 2008)

VölligIrre schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie gut Warhammer mittlerweile nach den neusten Updates läuft. Vorallem ob es bei aussreichender PC Ausstattung  immernoch Minilags gibt wie man sie in vielen ingame Videos sieht. Kann mich nämlich nicht mehr genau daran erinnern wie das bei mir war als ich War gespielt hab, kurz nach Release, aber wenn ich mir jetzt die Videos anschaue würde mich dieses Ruckeln extrem nerven. Kennt jemand das Problem und ist das Client oder Server bedingt?
> 
> mfg VI


 Also bei mir ruckelt nichts mehr. Ob beim questen oder bei ner fetten Schlacht. Mein System ist gut genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
.


----------



## Lingol (11. August 2009)

Hallo erstmal ich hätte da auch noch ne Frage Neulich ist ja dieses Click and Buy rausgekommen wir läuft das denn jetzt muss mann dann das Mount und so beim Click and Buy kaufen oder solche sachen??? Bidde antwortet schnell überlegs mit nähmlich noch ob ich wieda anfange


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (11. August 2009)

"Click and buy" ist nur eine andere möglichkeit deine Abogebühren zu bezahlen. Einen Item shop indem man Items für echte Geld kaufen kann gibt es nicht.


----------



## Hragoth (12. August 2009)

LiZaRd schrieb:


> "Click and buy" ist nur eine andere möglichkeit deine Abogebühren zu bezahlen. Einen Item shop indem man Items für echte Geld kaufen kann gibt es nicht.



... Und wirds auch hoffentlich nie geben.


----------



## Balaneth (23. August 2009)

Hallo War Community, ich habe vor einem Monat etwa das 10 Tage Rückkehr Angebot wahr genommen und würde eigentlich auch gerne wieder für einen Monat spielen. Aber leider scheint es starke Latenzprobleme zu geben, über den Zeitraum der gesamten Testphase waren Lagspikes von über einer Minute Gang und Gebe. Über den Account meines Cousins kann ich bestätigen dass das Problem bis heute anhält. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen?

Habe 1&1 als Provider.


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Habe 1&1 als Provider.



Glaube, das liegt am Provider. Würd da aber mal beim Support Fragen. Lags hatte ich schon seit langem keine mehr.


----------

